# Hanable's Hunters (OOC) - Always accepting Alts



## Bront (May 18, 2005)

I am recruiting for a new PbP game I will be running.  Likely to start by the end of this month.

Background:  Hanable's Hunters is an elete treasure hunter and artifact recovery organization based in Karrnath.  Membership is by invitation only, but most dragonmarked houses have at least one member (to keep tabs on tips as well as for a potential share of the spoils).  Sometimes they offer their services to the king of Karrnath, and have even taken on the employ of other countries as well.  Mostly, they find and sell/trade artifacts and items to interested collectors, researchers, institutions, and organizations.  Led by Hanable, he often personaly scouts out recruits.

Characters:  Characters are likely a mix of fairly new recruits who have shown merrit outside of the Hunters, as well as veterin Hunters who have shown great skill.

What I'm looking for is a fairly detailed background, hopefully with a few interesting plot hooks.  I will post more on character creation later, but the backgrounds will be more important.  I want generaly good intentioned characters (preferably good, but neutral leaning towards good is acceptable, I'm loose when it comes to alignment).  There will be a variety of action, problem solving, roleplaying, and even some dungeon crawling.

Characters Creation:
Level: 5th level
Stats: Pick one set to use (These are your stats as of Level 1 before racial mods)
Set 1: 18, 17, 15, 12, 11, 8
Set 2: 16, 16, 15, 13, 11, 10
Set 3: 15, 14, 14, 13, 13, 12
Set 4: 18, 15, 15, 15, 10, 8
Set 5: 16, 15, 14, 13, 13, 10
Set 6: 18, 17, 17, 13, 8, 8
Set 7: 18, 17, 15, 15, 10, 6
Set 8: 18, 14, 13, 13, 12, 11
Gold: 9000 GP
What's allowed: Core Books (SRD), Eberron Campaign Setting and Races of Eberron, and Psionics.  Any other books are by approval (though I don't expect their to be a problem, most of them are OK, I just want anything outside of this scope to be run by me first as I have not read the races or complete books in depth yet)
Also, I have developed a Noble core class (link here) that should be finished by the end of this week that is an acceptable class (and comments on it are also appreciated).  The Noble's Call in a Favor ability can be substituted for the Favored in House feat when qualifying for PrCs.

On a side note, anything in races of Destiny that is open to a Doppleganger is likely open to a Changeling.  Still need aproval to use it, but I'm not likely to say no to a lot of things.
Backgrounds: Characters might know each other before hand, but don't need to.  Have fun with your background, and make it interesting.


Optional/Variant rules:
-I'm pondering using the spontanious metamagic rules from UA, and am willing to take input from players on that.
-I'm going to allow other players to help pay the XP cost for a crafted magic item.  This will prevent the mage/cleric/artifacer from geting hosed by spending their own valuable XPs on items for others.  This is NOT an option till after the adventure starts.  I will be flexable on time for crafting items, but realistic as well as to when and where you can craft.
-Paladins and Monks can Multi-class freely if explained in the background (no need to take the feat, just make an RP reason to multi-class into either (or both) class(es)).

I think that's it.  I'll monitor this thread, and post to answer questions.  This is not first come first serve, I am looking for a balanced party of about six players (1 Arcanist, 1 Rogueish, 1 capable healer, 1 warrior type, 2 open).  Thanks ahead for posting.  Enjoy.

FYI, just because I don't comment on your concept doesn't mean I don't like it.  And feel free to submit multiple ideas.


*Accepted:*
--------------
*Current Team:*
New Recruits to the Hunters:
Elocin - Hobbes Shifter Barbarian
Prof Yeti - Merek d'Cannith Human/Wizard
MavrickWeirdo - Kerlokh d'Tharask
Rystil Arden - Selene Siobhan

Long Time members of the Hunters:
D20Dazza - Whitlok Dwarven Ranger/Explorer
Unleashed - Firavel d’Thuranni
-----------

*Alts/Dead/Left:*
On another assignment currently: (Possibly able to return)
Isida Kep'Tukari - Anune d'Deneith
Temujin - Brogen Combat Medic

Left the hunters: (Possibly able to return)
Candide - Thalian "Talon" d'Lyrander

Alts
Shaggy Spellsword - Charactrer pending approval


For any rolls you guys make, I'll be using Invisible Castle  Initialize an account you want to use with a D20 roll and post a link here.  Once I approve it, you can use it and post a link to the rolls if you need to roll something.

HP will be max at first, and then roll 2 keep 1 from then on.  That should keep them above average.  And I reserve the right to allow you to reroll if I feel you're getting screwed royaly (wow, 4 1's).  Just init a D20 at Invisible castle for now, and worry about HP when everything else is approved.

*Background about Hanable:*
He's believed to be a human that most people estimate to be likely in his early late thirties or early fourties, though it's been rumored that he's actualy a changeling.  He was fairly unknown till he made a name for himself finding relics about 15 years ago, and founded the hunters about 10 years ago.  He's a skillfull negotiator, a shrewd tactician, and good judge of character and talent.  He seems to have a fairly big backing financialy, though that could be from a combination of good negotiations and excelent services.  The hunters have a bit of the autonomy of the houses in many ways, having taken a fairly neutral stance in the war (mostly operating on a contract basis, often disclosing info he found to any/all sides involved in an operation, strangely enemy nations might join in a contract to hire him hoping to use info gained before their enemy or at least be prepaired for what their foes might learn) as well as among the houses, by bringing in people from all over.

*I am accepting Alts.  If you want to be an alt, submit a background and write up a character.  If I accept you, I'll keep you in consideration if players drop, or if I start a second Hunters group.*

I have attached a sample character sheet form.  While it's not required that you use it, it is nice and I personaly like it.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 18, 2005)

Hanable?

I can just see a Warforged Barbarian named BA Brakiss 

-Hyp.


----------



## Elocin (May 18, 2005)

I would love to get in on this as Eberron looks like it would be a lot of fun to play.  This character concept is from a previous PBp that kind of fell to the way side and eventually stopped but I would love to bring this guy back to the light.

Used Ability stat set #2.

Hobbes - Shifter Barbarian

Hobbes, Male Shifter, Beasthide Rgr2/Bbn3: Medium Humanoid (Shapechanger); HD 2d8+6(Ranger) , 3d12+9(Barbarian) ; hp 59; Init +6; Spd 40; AC:18 (Flatfooted:18 Touch:14); Atk +8 base melee, +9 base ranged; +10 (1d10+5, Talenta Sharrash +1); +10 (1d8+3, Longbow, composite ( +3 Str Bonus), Masterwork); +7/+7 (1d4+3, Dagger, Masterwork; 1d4+3, Dagger, Masterwork); SQ: Low-light Vision (Ex), Shifting (Su), Beasthide (Su); AL CN; SV Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +1; STR 16, DEX 18, CON 16, INT 13, WIS 10, CHA 9.

*Skills:*
Balance +6 (Dex +4, Racial +2)
Climb +5 (Str +3, Racial +2)
Escape Artist (Dex +4)
Handle Animal +5 (Ranks 6, Cha -1)
Hide +12 (Ranks +8, Dex +4)
Jump +9 (Str +3, Racial +2, Misc +4)
Listen +9 (Ranks +8)
Move Silently +11 (Ranks +7, Dex +4)
Ride (Dex +4, Misc +2)
Search +7 (Ranks +6, Int +1)
Sense Motive +1 (Feat +1)
Spot +8 (Ranks +7, Feat +1)
Survival +8 (Ranks +8)
Swim (Str +3)
Use Rope (Dex +4)

*Feats:*
Armor Proficiency: light
Armor Proficiency: medium
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Track
Two-Weapon Fighting
Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Talenta Sharrash
Shifter Instincts

Possessions: 
Talenta Sharrash +1 (2318 gp)
Longbow, composite MW ( +3 Str Bonus) (700 gp)
Arrows 60 (3 gp)
Dagger, Masterwork x2 (302 gp)
Mithral Shirt (1,100 gp)
Explorer`s outfit (10 gp)
Rations, trail (per day) (6) (30 sp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Blanket, winter (5 sp)
Flask (2) (6 cp)
Flint and steel (1 gp)
Pouch, belt (3) (3 gp)
Rope, silk (50 ft.) (10 gp)
Waterskin (full) (2) (2 gp)
Whetstone (2 cp)

Magic:
Quiver of Ehlonna (1,800 gp)
Wondrous: Heward`s Handy Haversack (2,000 gp)

Wealth - 445 GP, 3 SP, 2 CP

[sblock]Thinking back to my younger days I never thought I would be living in the city of Karrnath – a CITY mind you– about to set out on another adventure with the friends I have made ever since I joined "Hanable's Hunters" a few years back.  In my search for any information on my family and more importantly the goblins, and whatever that thing in the sky was, I was lead to the city of Karrnath.  Once I arrived I had no idea where to go and what to do but I was bale to find employment with random adventuring parties as a guide and scout and made a decent living at that.  Hanable's Hunters grew interested in my talents after they heard talk about my exploits in the field and they invited me to join them.  I lept at the chance as I also had heard of them and with thier influence it would be easier to track down what information I needed, and the pay was a lot better.  To think it has been 5 years now since that fateful day that set things in motion……

Having never known my parents I was raised by my Uncle Thadius and the Talenta Plains was where we called home. Whenever I asked about my parents Thadius would inform me in no uncertain terms that when I was older and could handle the information he would let me know about them, but not until then. I also asked him why so many people did not like or trust me and why they always seemed to just stare at me. I was so conscious of the looks I was getting I made it a habit of wearing hooded robe whenever I was around other humans. Thadius always told me that there was nothing wrong with me, just hat I was special and most people just did not understand. I kind of liked that, being not like the others and secretly I thought that I was better than most. I could usually hold my own against most anyone with naturally affirmed that I was better than most.

We lived a good life as hunters and occasional guides to whoever was willing to pay us. Most people just wanted to sight see and wander around the plains looking at the herds of dinosaurs that the Halflings used as mounts. Some of them were in search of information on such ridiculous stories as Undead Dragons in the “Boneyard” or some other such nonsense. The only serious threat was from the occasional Goblin raiding party that came out of the Endworld Mountains to the east. My uncle was fair in most things and even taught me how to use the impressive Talenta Sharrash that the Halflings are know for wielding on the backs of their dinosaur mounts. I remember the day that my Uncle gave me mine as a birthday present when I reached the age of 12 - it was the most exquiste gift I have ever had and it fit my hands perfectly. I remember when he attempted to train me in the art of using a sword and boy was that a fiasco, I just could not grasp the subtleties of sword fighting as I would tend to use over exaggerated chopping motions and full two-handed swings in the style of the Halfling Barbarians. I became rather proficient with the Talenta Sharrash and even learned the fun trick of tripping my opponent in the middle of combat. I remember the looks on the faces of my opponents as a boy half their age could beat them in mock-combat every time. My Uncle always reminded me to never underestimate your opponent and to use all your primal force in combat to best your enemy.

One night after setting up camp after a day of guiding a party of “Adventurers” – babies all of them - Thadius queitly woke me up and whispered that there was danger nearby. He gathered the rest of the group around and informed us all that there was a marauding band of Goblins stalking us. He did not think we could escape thier ambush and told us that it would be best to stand our ground here. Thadius took me aside as the rest got ready to fight and told me to stay close by so he could protect me as best he could. I told him not to worry and that we could easily take out anything that came our way. The look in his eyes told me something different, something was wrong and he would not tell me what. After what seemed like hours I informed the rest of the group that I could see shapes stalking us. Everyone laughed at the notion of a boy seeing the attackers before they themselves noticed the danger. The look my Uncle gave them made them think twice about doubting me. It was at this point that I happened to look up and see the thing above us. It could not have been what it looked like, that was a myth, a silly story that was used to scare children. I hardly believe it myself anymore, that it must have been my nerves but I swear I saw a thing flying above us that had no skin, a thing so horrible it made my knees buckle. From pictures I have been shown and stories told to me it looked like a dragon but just the skeleton of a dragon. Certainly the stories could not be true, as I shook my head to clear my eyes and looked back up there was nothign there.

The battle did not go well for us. I saw an unnaturally large goblin fighting Thadius and I could not reach him in time as he was brought down. Screaming out his name I was filled with such hatred that I guess I lost consciousness as I remember nothing of the rest of the fight. My next thought is about Thadius and I do not even see the mangled bodies of goblins at my feet and scattered around me. One of the adventures looks at me and mutters “Lycanthrope” with fear etched on his face as the rest of them gather there things quickly and take off, leaving me alone with my Uncle.  Racing to his side I can see he is still breathing but there is blood everywhere, he says that he is sorry that he never told me about my family and that I should beging my search in “Karrnath”. I vow to avenge my Uncle and bring death to all the goblins I can find while trying to find my family.[/sblock]

PS - The feat Shifter Instincts is from MM3 - listed under Shifter - and provides a +1 to Listen, Sense Motive and spot and gives you a +2 to Init.  Let me know if I am allowed to use this, otherwise I will just go and choose another one.

Hit Point Rolls
Keeping Highest Roll
Ranger 2 HP's (1d8+3=7, 1d8+3=10)
Barbarian 1 HP (1d12+3=6, 1d12+3=15)
Barbarian 2 HP (1d12+3=8, 1d12+3=10)
Barbarian 3 HP (1d12+3=8, 1d12+3=13)


----------



## P0L (May 18, 2005)

Recently, a DM dropped a thread where I was playing Kort the halfling barbarian..
I could update it if you'd accept it in your game.







Kort posing near a human paladin friend (grayed out)


```
Name: Kort
Class: Barbarian 1 / Fighter 1
Race: Halfling
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Alignment: CG
Deity: -

Str: 14 +2 (10p.)    Level: 2        XP: 1000
Dex: 16 +3 ( 6p.)    BAB: +2         HP: 24 (1d12+1d10+6)
Con: 16 +3 (10p.)    Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: -
Int: 8 -1 ( 0p.)    Speed: 30'     Spell Res: -
Wis: 10 +0 ( 2p.)    Init: +3        Spell Save: -
Cha: 8 -1 ( 0p.)    ACP: -1         Spell Fail: -

                 Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor:         10    +3    +0 +3    +1    +0 +0    17
Touch: 14             Flatfooted: 14

                         Base Mod Misc Total
Fort:                 4    +3     +1    +8
Ref:                 0    +3     +1    +4
Will:                 0    +0     +1    +1

Weapon             Attack Damage     Critical
Mwk Greatsword         +7     1d10+3     19-20/x2
Spiked Gauntlet         +5     1d3+2        20/x2
Knife                     +5     1d3+2     19-20/x2

Knife                     +6
Comp.Longbow +2         +6     1d6+2        20/x3
    mwk arrow             +7     1d6+2        20/x3

Languages: Common/Orc

Abilities:
-Fast movement
-illiteracy
-rage 1/day (8 rounds)


Feats:
-Weapon Focus: Greatsword
-Power attack

Skill Points: 13 Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills                 Ranks Mod Misc Total

Climb                     0    +2 +2     +4
Jump                         0    +2 +2     +4
Intimidate                 4    -1         +3
Handle animal             3    -1         +2
Hide                         0    +3 +4     +7
Listen                     3    +0 +2     +5
Move Silently             0    +3 +2     +5
Survival                     3    +0         +3


Equipment:                Cost Weight
Masterwork Greatsword (s)    350gp    4lb
Composite Longbow +2 (s)    300gp 1.5lb
    Arrows x30             1gp 1.5lb
        Mwk Arrows x20     120gp
Spiked gauntlets (s)         10gp    1lb
Knife (s)                     2gp 0.5lb

Studded leather armor (s)     25gp 10lb

Potion Cure light wounds x1    50gp     -
Alchemist fire x1             20gp 1lb

Misterious Medallion

Backpack                     2gp    1lb +12.5lb
Waterskin                 1gp    2lb
Bedroll                 1sp 2.5lb
    Rations x1                 5sp    1lb
    Silk rope 50'             10gp    5lb
    Grappling Hook             1gp    2lb
Flint/Steel             1gp    -

--------------------------------------------
TOTALS                     873gp 19.5lb (31lb)

Total Weight:18.5lb (32lb) Money: 5gp 20sp 0cp

                         Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push
Max Weight:         43.5    87 131 262 655

HALFLINGS
• +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear

Age: 22
Height: 3'02"
Weight: 39lb
Eyes: blue
Hair: blonde
Skin: white
```

Appearance:

Long dark blonde hair, tied on the back with a copper band and a short unkempt beard. Penetrating blue eyes that narrow to slits when he gets angry.

Kort wields his adopted father's bastard sword, swinging it as a small greatsword with his two hands, clad in mean looking spiked gauntlets.

A studded leather armor, stained two shades of dark brown and with darkened studs allows him to better meld with his background while stalking prey with a small composite longbow so tough to draw that average humans twice his height find too hard to use.

Background:

A halfling orphaned in an accident (actually the heir of a Great House, may manifest a dragonmark later) in the Eldeen Reaches. The caravan his parents traveled with was attacked by bandits, and when help arrived he was the only survivor, hidden by his mother under a low cart.
One of the rescuing Wardens of the Wood, a half-orc named Krag adopted him and raised the halfling with the help of his human druid wife.

He earned his adult name and inherited his father sword showing braveness and ferociousness in fighting the bandit lords.Now, in this new era of peace, he decided to investigate his true origin. The only hint of it a golden medallion of strange design he was found with, Kort left with his parent´s blessing to the city of Passage.

Personality:
Tough good hearted and noble, Kort doesnt have much brains and has a short temper. He is usually in a festive mood and loves to party at the tavern after a good fight..


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Hanable?
> 
> I can just see a Warforged Barbarian named BA Brakiss
> 
> -Hyp.



Only if you have a mohawk   

That's what I get for picking the first H name that came to my head.

Kort would work, feel free to update him/tweek him to fit the character creation guidelines I have posted (I'll have the stat sets tonight).

Keep in mind I'm not accepting characters till I get more than enough submitions, and will be looking them over, but interesting and fun concepts definately will get a nod over other ideas.  The idea is to have fun, and help everyone else to have fun too.

FYI, this will be around the official Eberron timeline (around 2 years after the end of the War).


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> If this does not work for you I would not mind playing a Warmage - not sure of race - as they look pretty damn cool to me.




Feel free to make multiple character concepts, and I'll pick from them.  Need to look up the warmage, but I don't forsee any problems with it at the moment.


----------



## Elocin (May 18, 2005)

*And now for a Warmage*

Liliana
Female Human Fighter 1/Warmage 4 

Height: 5'8"
Weight: 140
Age: 19
Alignment: CG
Appearance/Personality:
Dark tanned skin
Black hair
Green eyes
Tattoo around neck
Beautiful

Background/History:
My parents must have had a lot of patience as I am still alive. I was never like any of my sisters; I refused to wear a dress, as I found my pants much more useful and made of hardier stock. When the children of the village would get together and re-enact battles from the last Great War I seemed to always find myself on the front lines with a lot of the older boys and they never seemed to mind. I could definitely hold my own against most anyone whether at range or in melee. Then one day my best friend had something secret to share with me. Karl stole a bottle of alchemist fire from some merchant and my eyes were glued to how the mixture seemed to be alive, swimming back and forth in the vial. I snatched the bottle from Karl as I wanted to look closer at it and I saw the bottle dropping from my fingers. The vial fell to my feet and the result was astounding as the explosion consumed my body, but I did not burn. The fire was creeping along my body and then it looked like I absorbed the energy and at that exact, something awoke in me that I never knew existed. I could feel the same kind of power flowing through my veins and I knew where I needed to go.

I had heard from some merchants that there was a town some leagues away that had a small academy of sorts. It was a magical academy that trained gifted people in the use of magic and combat training and fused them together to form a fighting combination almost as powerful as the mages of old. I wanted to be one of them and so informed my parents that I was leaving and I wished them luck as the very next day I set out on my grand adventure.

I left the school some years ago and have been traveling ever since; looking for adventure anywhere I could find it. I can feel the power growing more and more intense as the days crept past. It sometimes feels like I am searching for something but I know not what it could be. Deep down inside I feel as if I was meant for something, but that something has not found me yet. I love the rush of excitement that washes over me in the heat of combat and because of that I am always eager for a fight.  So now I find myself in a city called Karrnath looking for some adventure.....


----------



## gabrion (May 18, 2005)

You said things for Dopplegangers in RoD would be open to Changlings, right?  Would you allow a Changling rogue headed into the Chameleon PrC?


----------



## Ferrix (May 18, 2005)

How about an artificer/rogue changeling going towards the Chameleon PrC.

Argh... basically beaten too it! Not fair!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 18, 2005)

I'd also be into this game.  I have a couple ideas for characters, all of them pretty twisted.

A Lawful Good Human Cleric of the Blood of Vol:  He's more than a little deluded about his faith, and will defend it to the end.  Oh, he also believes that undeath is the next step in the evolution of all sentient beings.  The elves of Arenal have a good idea, although the whole deathless thing doesn't really appeal to him; plus, it takes to long.

A Neutral Shifter Child of Winter Druid:  He's had enough of this whole civilization thing, and thinks its time to bring it to a close.  He's just biding his time, riding a large cockroach into battle.

A Kalashtar Telepath/Monk who is more than a little paranoid about the Inspired out to get him.  He is constantly protecting himself from possesion and psionic attack.

I'll flesh them out a bit more later.


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2005)

from the website you linked about the chameleon...


> If you're using the Eberron Campaign Setting, the chameleon prestige class should be available to changeling player characters as well as humans and doppelgangers




It looks... different.  I worry that given a fairly diverse party, a chameleon might not find it's own place.  I don't see anything that says it's too powerful though, so I'd allow it.


----------



## Temujin (May 19, 2005)

Since the party looks like it'd still be needing a cleric....


Brogen Intaur "The boar"
Human Cleric 5
Height: 6"3
Weight: 214
Age: 33
hair: black
eyes: green
skin: light-brown tan

Appearance:
Brogan is a large man, standing over 6' tall and with wide shoulders and a muscular back.  His head is periodically shaved to the stubble, and is pitted with scars, prizes of his combat experience.  His right eye is interruped by a long vertical slash, and is practically forced shut by the scar, forcing the right side of his face into a perpetual grimace.

Background:
A vetran combat medic, Brogen has seen his fair share of death on the battlefield.  His father was an active battle medic when Brogen was a child, and to the young, everything their parents do is spectacular.  Modeling himself after his hero and father, Brogen trained himself and learned the skills so that one day, he too might join glorious battle, helping the wounded as he went along.  

Sustaining himself off tales that his father brought back with him after a long campaign, he happily set out to enlist once he reached the proper age.  Finally!  Now he would see the wonders and experience the adventure that his father was!  Once he was there, he found out how different reality was.  Disillusioned by the war and the cause, he quickly deserted.  Now he drifts from place to place, offering his services whilst looking for a new cause.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 19, 2005)

Hi Bront,

I'll get to something in the next day or so, hopefully the call is stil open over the weekend. If I'm not successful in either of my other attempts I'd probably just use Grilok http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=131120 or Maynard http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=131541&page=2&pp=40 

Have a great day

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi Bront,
> 
> I'll get to something in the next day or so, hopefully the call is stil open over the weekend. If I'm not successful in either of my other attempts I'd probably just use Grilok http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=131120 or Maynard http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=131541&page=2&pp=40
> 
> ...




Should be open for at least a week while I flesh everything out on my end.  I hope to start around the end of this month.  I've seen you looking around.  Just do me a favor and copy them into the thread here whenever you get a chance (Makes life easier for me).


----------



## Candide (May 19, 2005)

I have some ideas for characters.

A kalashtar Psychic Warrior/Paladin, or Psion/Paladin of the path of light. I like this one for the combination of classes. He would crusade against the Inspired.


A shifter ranger/barbarian, wanting to get more in touch with his ancestry. He'd go for the Weretouched Master prc. Probably bear. He'd act a lot like a bear, i.e. sleep a lot, scratch his back using a tree.


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> I have some ideas for characters.
> 
> A kalashtar Psychic Warrior/Paladin, or Psion/Paladin of the path of light. I like this one for the combination of classes. He would crusade against the Inspired.
> 
> ...




Just to make sure, you have read the latest Errata regarding the Weretouched Master?  I'd be using that.

Both ideas sound fine, draw up backgrounds, and let me know which you'd prefer.


----------



## Candide (May 19, 2005)

yeah I have it. The stat bonuses for alternate form (now part of shifting I believe) are more balanced. It's as it should be.

I'll get right on them.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 19, 2005)

I like to propose a bard, one that I'll flesh out when I'm not at work.
Support caster, with enchantment specialzation and a secondary skill user.
All-singing, all-dancing


----------



## Bobitron (May 19, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Hanable?
> 
> I can just see a Warforged Barbarian named BA Brakiss
> 
> -Hyp.





"I ain't goin' on no airship, Hanable!"


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2005)

Ok, I posted the stat sets (all add up to 81, and +9 net bonus), set up the gold total, and have clairified all the optional rules I can think of off the top of my head.

I'm still open to input on the spontanious metamagic optional rule from UA.  And of course, still looking for concepts.

THanks everyone's who's posted so far.


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2005)

Temujin said:
			
		

> Brogen Intaur "The boar"



Did you have a diety/pantheon in mind?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Hm, I wonder if I'll have time to make a character...


----------



## D20Dazza (May 19, 2005)

G'day Bront,

As requested. Here's the PC outline for Grilok.

Grilok Hookfang (half-orc druid) strode purposely through the muddy streets of Shantytown. His long legs and steady stride bearing him resolutely towards his goal, the dirty hole in the wall that he and Sithek called home. A palpable sense of anger hung heavy in the air around him causing the human scum of the dirty seaside district to scamper quickly out of his way. 

His heavy boots sloshed through what passed for muddy streets in the dung heap that sprawled haphazardly at the foot of the City of Towers. The heavy tread of the sturdy leather boots, like the hem of his mottled fur and scale cloak, were caked with the smelly, black, oily mud of the lower ward. The mud seemed to collect all the vileness of the upper city and deposit it in stinking puddles in the slums far below, before sucking at the spirit (and the feet Grilok thought miserably) of the souls that had the misfortune to live in the stinking rat infested midden heap. 

The harsh, dirty environment that he had chosen as his ‘lair’ since being exiled by the Ghaash’kala reminded him of his homeland somewhat but it didn’t improve his mood at all. At least the heavy skull of the horrid boar that was nestled snugly upon his head kept most of the rain from his remaining good eye, and had the added bonus of keeping his face paint from running.

A street urchin, bolder or hungrier than the others, darted forward and slid to a halt in front of the towering brute causing him to stutter to a halt mid-stride. The child’s eyes looked up pleadingly, his lips quavered and he stammered as he blinked fat oily raindrops from his eyes.

“P-p-p-lease s-s-s-s-sir, spare a c-c-c-coin for some food?”

“Be gone man-cub”, grumbled Grilok in his deep throated brogue. “It grows dark and these streets too often claim the life of the young and weak…”

Suddenly the child grabbed at the bone and volcanic glass talisman that hung heavily from a colourfully beaded leather throng braided and looped around Grilok’s neck. With reflexes honed through long hours working the Labyrinth of the Demon Wastes, Grilok’s hairy, black nailed hand flew to the ivory hilt of the heavily battle nicked scimitar that hung familiarly at his side. The curved blade slashed through the air like a serpent of steel striking the child’s head a meaty blow. The child slumped heavily and immediately to the ground.

“…and foolish!” Grilok finished.

Grilok’s single eye stared unblinking at the small bundle that lay at his feet. He checked his scimitar for blood, and seeing none, quickly sheathed it in its snakeskin home. Mud splattered over the dirty, threadbare cloak that covered the small boy as Grilok’s heavily booted feet stepped over the young would be thief. He stopped, an exhausted sigh escaping his lips and turned his head back to regard the unmoving heap.

“Hunger drives the weak to acts of desperation when a toothless cub would risk the wroth of the caged boar.” He grumbled. ” Hunger is not a weakness, and the cub did show courage, if foolishly, indeed he may yet have some role to play in the events that unfold. And possibly may even be of some use to me.”

Grilok quickly scanned the lawless slums that surrounded him. Sensing no other immediate threats he smoothly knelt down beside the body. His hands closed around the heavy amulet that had so recently been the target of theft. He pulled the leather throng over his head, muttering angrily to himself as it momentarily snagged on one of the broken teeth of his snarling boar headpiece, and waved it in intricate patterns over the child’s inert form. His breathing quickened and he softly chanted guttural, ancient words of power. A soft blue light lit the child’s face bringing into stark relief the tightly stretched skin that covered the lump that had risen where the flat of Grilok’s blade had connected.

The child’s eyes slowly opened and for the first time he stared fully into Grilok’s face. Seeing the single blood-shot, cat-slit eye and the ragged empty socket that once housed its twin up close had an immediate affect on the whelp. He let out a startled scream and tried to scrabble crab-like backwards through the black muddy slime, only succeeding in splashing smelly muck all over the front of Grilok’s leather breast plate, bringing an even deeper scowl to Grilok’s ink-stained face. 

“Be quiet and still man cub or I’ll deliver another blow to that bone head of yours and maybe silence you for good!”

Grilok quickly stood up and brushed the sticky mess from his chest.

“On this day you have been very lucky young buck.” Grilok growled, his deep bass voice having an immediate calming affect on the child. Flicking the putrid black mess from his fingers he reached down to help the child up from the muddy street. His mouth broke into what he hoped was a reassuring smile but, in truth, the heavily carved teeth, hooked tusks and black gums had the opposite affect and only increased the waifs anxiety. 

Rolling his eye and clamping his mouth shut Grilok dug into the small cloth sack that dangled loosely from the braided hemp rope that he used as a belt. His thick stubby fingers closed around a cold, greasy garlic and mutton sausage that he had saved from his lunch. He pulled it from the sack and offered it to the thin wastrel that stood forlornly before him. The food reminded him that Sithek would be worried, hungry and impatient (and not necessarily in that order) and that a worried, hungry and impatient Sithek wasn’t likely to be a good thing for he or his neighbours. 

“Come boy take the food and get to your shelter, I have not the time to waste standing here trying to convince you I mean no harm.”

The boy snatched the sausage and ran, his little legs pumping in the thick slurping mud. Grilok watched the boy bolt around the corner and then he turned his steps back towards his home.

/-OO-\

It had been another frustrating day of dead ends and red herrings and Grilok was no closer to clearing his name. It angered and frustrated him to be stuck in Sharn but this is where his exile had led him. The people of these soft southern cities believed that the war had ended but the Ghaash’kala knew that it went on, and would likely never end. Everyday the Ghaash’kala fought against the tide of darkness that threatened the whole of Khorvaire. Everyday the Clan that protected the borders of the Demon Wastes held at bay horrors that these soft southerners could only dream of. And everyday that Grilok was exiled was another day where he let his brothers die defending the weak and believing that he was a murderous coward. 

Two hard years it had been since his humiliation, a humiliation that had cost him his life and left him feeling hollow and dirty. It had almost broken him. He had been spiralling out of control, giving into his anger and drinking heavily. Beaten, broken and bruised he had limped from the Labyrinth and straight into a self-induced hell. If not for the selfless sacrifice of Sithek then he would still be wallowing in self-pity. In fact, truth-be-told, he probably would have given his beliefs away and become one of life’s wasted chances.

But Sithek had saved him. She had bought him back from the brink of insanity, and had woken him to his purpose, had given his anger a focus. He now had drive, although the endless frustrations in his investigation were starting to wear awfully thin. It might be that he needed to look at enlisting aid, a concept that was fairly alien to him since his separation from the Clan. He didn’t think of Sithek as aid. Sithek was family, an extension of himself.

Admittedly, he didn’t know much about who may have framed him for the murder of the visiting Silver Flame priests. They had said that they were hunting a thief who had stolen an artefact of great importance to their church. He had been asked to escort them to Ghaash Dar so that they could plead their case before the Ghaash’kala elders.

On the second evening of their journey though tragedy struck. The guards that accompanied the expedition had been out scouting the area immediately around the site the group had chosen to rest in. Grilok began setting up the camp while the priests dismounted, dusted off their prayer mats and knelt to begin their evening prayers. That was when all hell broke loose, or so Grilok had been told. He could recall nothing of how the priests had died or why he had been spared. Grilok had been discovered standing covered in blood in the middle of the circle of dead priests. All he could recall was the smell of cinnamon and the name ‘Belkorr’ screamed into the night. 

The Silver Flame hierarchy demanded restitution and the Ghaash’kala delivered it in the form of a branding, the loss of an eye and exile. Grilok was branded on each palm with the broken circle that identified him as a coward. His left eye was ruined with a sharpened stick, eventually, after infection had set in, Grilok removed the pulped mess that remained. And, what hurt worst of all, he was exiled from his home and divorced from his purpose.

To be continued???


----------



## D20Dazza (May 19, 2005)

Me again Bront. As requested here's Maynard. I'm still working on his full background, this is just a quick mental sketch. 

Cheers

Daz

Maynard Pek is a Karrnathi Changeling Ranger who is currently in the Lhazaar Principalities looking for evidence that will link the Bloodsails to a spate of recent pirate attacks against Karrnathi interests. During his time in the Principalities Maynard has been approached by the Gray Tide. He feels at home amongst the ‘Tide’ and hopes to be able to immigrate to Last Point once he has completed his current mission. He now feels no love for Karrnath, in fact since being in the Principalities he has discovered the truth concerning the purge of the changeling race thirteen hundred years ago and has sworn never to return to his birth country.

He still feels some loyalty though, even if it is misguided, to Derk Dhaal, his contact within the Karrnathi government. His self-belief, dedication and determination will not let him set aside his current mission but as soon as he finds evidence linking the Bloodsails to the pirate attacks he expects to leave the service of Karrnath. Whether Derk and the rulers of Karrnath allow him to leave is another question entirely.


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Daz.  Makes life easier for this lazy DM.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 19, 2005)

I'm hearing ya my friend.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 19, 2005)

*QUILER LON - Elven Bard of House Phiarlan*


The Demesnes of Shadow in House Phiarlan specializes in the verbal and illusory arts when it comes to entertainment.  Members within the House are actors, magicians, and storytellers, Quiler Lon (his stage name) has been a performer for the House for hundreds of years, specializing in the humorous storytelling arts.  His comedic commentaries and rants about everything that goes on across the continent of Khorvaire have been looked upon favorably by noble and commoner alike, and there are very few places where he would not be allowed to perform.  Everyone needs a good laugh every now an again, and coming to see a performance of Quiler Lon is sure to be a fun time.

However, there is a dark side to Quiler that nobody is aware of.  Quiler is actually a Shadow member of the Serpentine Table, the espionage wing of the elven dragonmarked House.  For the past thirty years Quiler has worked the spy game for the House... gathering and passing on information, causing "accidents" to occur in areas he might visit, and all sorts of other occurances that nobody would ever suspect the wide-eyed, smiling humorist might be capable of.  And this is just the way Quiler likes it.  Life is just a big game... and what better way to play it than moving the pieces when nobody is watching?

Quiler has just recently joined the organization called Hanable's Hunters... a treasure hunting group.  At first glance, having a humorist such as Quiler in the organization does not seem to be a good fit, however it was determined early on that the road ahead for the treasure hunters could be fraught with peril, and having someone around to lighten the mood was terrific for morale.  And Quiler has fit that to a T.  It also doesn't hurt the fact that as Quiler supports the Hunters in their endeavors, he relays important information on their discoveries back to House Phiarlan.  If the Hunter's were aware of how many places House Phiarlan has swooped in right behind the Hunter's arrival in order to pick clean the areas themselves, Quiler would get strung up faster than you could believe.  But for Quiler Lon, living on this jagged edge is the sort of excitement he craves, and thus he walks the micro-thin line as carefully as possible.  This is the game of life after all... and he's playing it to the fullest.


----------



## Temujin (May 19, 2005)

Don't know if you said this, but do those stat sets count the lvl4 upg?

(Also, I was thinking Dol Dorn as my deity, Strength and War domains.)

Will have a character up in 2 shakes.


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2005)

Temujin said:
			
		

> Don't know if you said this, but do those stat sets count the lvl4 upg?
> 
> (Also, I was thinking Dol Dorn as my deity, Strength and War domains.)
> 
> Will have a character up in 2 shakes.



No, I didn't, and no they don't (I'll fix that), so do modify them for any level stat increases you get.

Cool, just wanted to get a feal for the character, that fits with the combat medic theme, thanks.


----------



## Temujin (May 20, 2005)

I still have to go over everything to make sure it's legit, but as it stands here is my character:

[sblock]
*Brogen Intaur "The boar" *

*Human Cleric 5 * (XP 10,000) *Alignment:* CG
*Height:* 6'3"  * Weight:* 214lbs.  *Age:* 33
*hair:* black   * eyes:* green   *skin: *light-brown tan



Spoiler



(Set 2)


*STR*	16 +3
*DEX*	15 +2
*CON*	11 +0
*INT*	10 +0
*WIS*	16 +3
*CHA*	14 +2 (+1 at lvl 4)

*HP:*  25 (8 + 6 + 4 + 5 + 2)
*Init: *+6

*BAB/Grapple:* +4/+7
*Speed:* 30ft

*ACP:* -4
*AC:* 17 (Breastplate + Dex)
*Touch/Flatfooted:* 12 / 15

*Fort:* +5 



Spoiler



(+1 due to Con)


*Ref: *+3 



Spoiler



(+2 due to Dex)


*Will:* +7 



Spoiler



(+3 due to Wis)



*Skills:*


Spoiler



(4 human, 2+int+human/lvl)


Concentration  +8 (8 ranks, CON bonus)
Diplomancy +5 (2 ranks, CHA bonus)
Heal +7 (4 ranks, WIS bonus)
Spellcraft +2 (2 ranks, INT bonus)
Intimidate +6 (4 ranks, CHA bonus, cc)
*Languages:* Common.

*Feats:*
Two-weapon fighting 



Spoiler



(human)


Weapon Focus: heavy mace 



Spoiler



(domain)


Improved Initiative 



Spoiler



(lvl 1)


Quick Draw 



Spoiler



(lvl 3)



*Abilities:*
Human Traits 



Spoiler



(extra sp/lvl, x4 extra at lvl 1, extra feat)


Turn Undead 5/day 



Spoiler



(3+ 2 cha)


Domain: War, Strength 



Spoiler



(1/day, +1/clr lvl to STR, 1rnd) + (Weapon Focus: heavy mace)



*Deity:* Dol Dorn
*Spells:* (5/4+1/3+1/2+1)

*0-lvl spells*
Guidance x2
IMW x2
Light

*1-lvl spells*
Bless x2
Cause Fear
Divine Favor
Enlarge Person (d)

*2-lvl spells*
Bull's Strength (d)
Hold Person x2
IMW

*3-lvl spells*
Magic Vestment (d)
Blindness
CSW

*Items:*
2x Heavy mace of _spell storing_ (4624gp)   



Spoiler



25 lbs.


3x Elixer of Fire Breath (3300gp)
Breastplate (200gp)                                      



Spoiler



30 lbs.


Backpack (2gp)                                           



Spoiler



2 lbs.


2x Potion(_CMW_) (600gp)
4x Potion(_CLW_) (200gp)

Total wt: 57 lbs.

*Monies: *76gp

*Appearance:*
Brogan is a large man, standing over 6' tall and with wide shoulders and a muscular back.  His head is periodically shaved to the stubble, and is pitted with scars, prizes of his combat 
experience.  His right eye is interruped by a long vertical slash, and is practically forced shut by the scar, forcing the right side of his face into a perpetual grimace.

*Background:*
A vetran combat medic, Brogen has seen his fair share of death on the battlefield.  His father was an active battle medic when Brogen was a child, and to the young, everything their parents do is spectacular.  Modeling himself after his hero and father, Brogen trained himself and learned the skills so that one day, he too might join glorious battle, helping the wounded as he went along.  

Sustaining himself off tales that his father brought back with him after a long campaign, he happily set out to enlist once he reached the proper age.  Finally!  Now he would see the wonders and experience the adventure that his father was!  Once he was there, he found out how different reality was.  Disillusioned by the war and the cause, he quickly deserted.  Though he has found a temporary cause and home in Hanable's Hunters, the horrors and memories of his past remain with him.  Having lost friends and comrades in battle, Brogen is afraid to make get close to people any more, and as such comes off as a gruff and uncaring person, but just doesn't want to feel that sort of pain again.  He also has trouble trusting new recruits, and his experience in the wars have forced him to rely on those who's strength has been proven - They last longer and their experience means you last longer if they're watching your back.


[/sblock]





Spoiler



...


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2005)

Branding Opportunity -
I like all your ideas, the Kalashtar probably fits the best though.  I was generaly hoping for a good or good intentioned party, the Blood of Vol thing I don't think would play up well in this campaign, and ending civilization just isn't quite as exciting.

Defcon1 - 
I like the detailed background, but I'd worry that your idea would set you against the party/organization a bit too much.  No reason you couldn't leak info on occasion, in fact Hanable probably encourages the occasional "leak" to keep the houses interested.  I just don't want to encourage in party intrigue (Not quite what I'm looking for).

Temujin - Did he find the Hunters reciently, or has he been a hunter for a while?  Were they more a cause up his ally that he found right after the war, or did he wander for a while?  (Either is fine with me, but you might want to go into it a bit, or you can leave it up to me, which is fine too).

Daz - How might either of your characters hooked up with the hunters?  By the background, it seems like a more recient thing.  Both backgrounds are cool, though I like the Druid a bit more.

POL - Kort looks like fun.  but as I've asked before, how did he get hooked up with the Hunters?  Is he a new recruit or an old timer?  What does he think of the Hunters?

Elocin - Both characters are cool. I could see both your characters being recruited by the Hunters early, though Hobes is probably more likely there later due to him likely heading to sharn first.  If you care, feel free to go a bit more in depth.

Candite - More background (I know you said you were getting to it).  Both could be interesting, I'm wondering where you'll go with them.

Gabrion and Ferrix - You both asked about creating the same PrC eventualy, and I said yes.  Obviously you can do that several ways, I'm interesting to see how you go about it and what the background is.

Logicsfate - I need more background (don't need stats).  The idea is sound and would work, but a good background gives me fun things to introduce and play with, as well as a good feel for the character's motivations.

Jdvn1 - Go nuts and make one if you want.

Hypersmurf - Go ahead, create it.  I'd love to see it.

I think that's everyone who's submitted sofar.  Just want to give some feedback, and ask a few questions.  If you want to leave how you joined the hunters (how soon, ect) to me, that's fine too, I can write you in or work it out with you.  Idealy I want a cool background with a hook or two, a clear motivation, and a fun character.  If you want more feedback, let me know.

Feel free to contact me in chat or e-mail as well if you have any more questions.  I want to be available and help you all have fun.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Branding Opportunity -
> I like all your ideas, the Kalashtar probably fits the best though.  I was generaly hoping for a good or good intentioned party, the Blood of Vol thing I don't think would play up well in this campaign, and ending civilization just isn't quite as exciting.



OK, cool, let me think about this guy/gal, and see what I come up with.


----------



## gabrion (May 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Gabrion and Ferrix - You both asked about creating the same PrC eventualy, and I said yes.  Obviously you can do that several ways, I'm interesting to see how you go about it and what the background is.




I've been putting some thought into it, but since I've only played in one Eberron game and that was only for 3 sessions, I'm really trying to wrap my head around the dynamics.  I hope to have an interesting background up tomorrow.  Since I'm planning on making a 5th level rogue, there is a good chance he would have been a retriever from the get go, so I will probably be taking some liberty in what he has done so far. 

@Ferrix-I may have posted the original idea a few minutes before you, but if we are planning on going into chameleon, we could have wildly different backgrounds and character concepts.  I mean it's really open to anything.  I guess I'm just saying it would be good to see your character as well.


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2005)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> OK, cool, let me think about this guy/gal, and see what I come up with.



If you have any other ideas, feel free to suggest them too (You seem pretty good at coming up with wild ones).  I'll give you feedback on which ones work a bit better.  Hopefully from my comments you've got a good idea on what I'm leaning towards and can go from there.

Keep in mind, I once had a character who was deathly afraid of the duck-billed platypus.  It was an odd quirk, but he explained it.  And I never got to send those Were-Platypusses I had planned at him     Weird doesn't bother me, just make it fun and make it work.


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hypersmurf - Go ahead, create it.  I'd love to see it.




You know, I don't have the ECS, and I'm probably at my limit for PbPs at the moment.

But I'm seriously considering going and buying ECS on my way home tonight, just so I can pity the foo'!

As much fun as it sounds, though, I don't think I can in good conscience apply for another game right now...

-Hyp.


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> I've been putting some thought into it, but since I've only played in one Eberron game and that was only for 3 sessions, I'm really trying to wrap my head around the dynamics.  I hope to have an interesting background up tomorrow.  Since I'm planning on making a 5th level rogue, there is a good chance he would have been a retriever from the get go, so I will probably be taking some liberty in what he has done so far.
> 
> @Ferrix-I may have posted the original idea a few minutes before you, but if we are planning on going into chameleon, we could have wildly different backgrounds and character concepts.  I mean it's really open to anything.  I guess I'm just saying it would be good to see your character as well.




Cool, feel free to take a few liberties.  The hunters have carved out an odd lot in the world, so if you add something cool that's fine.  If you're off base, I'll give you some feedback.  Don't worry, I'm flexable.

And if two different takes on the same idea work in the party dynamic, I have no objection to taking both.  It's not first come first serve, and I'm of the oppinion that you can never have too many character concepts (you can always use them for other games if I don't take you here).


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> You know, I don't have the ECS, and I'm probably at my limit for PbPs at the moment.
> 
> But I'm seriously considering going and buying ECS on my way home tonight, just so I can pity the foo'!
> 
> ...



No Problem, glad you stoped by to joke around.  Who knows, maybe he'll show up as an alt or NPC or something


----------



## Seeten (May 20, 2005)

this is how I feel. Stretched to the limit. Boy it sounds fun, but in good conscience, I cant post enough for all the interesting games!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 20, 2005)

Bront, just as an FYI, I won't be able to post a character until Sunday evening at the absolute earliest.  I'm going to be out of town all weekend.


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2005)

No problem, I don't think we'll be starting before next weekend at the earlies, by the end of the month more likely.  Got a few other things happening and still need to sort out who's who and do math and such.

Seeten, if you want to sign up as an alt, feel free.  I'm open, and if thing goes well, who knows, I might spawn a second team.   But I appreciate you not trying to stretch yourself.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 20, 2005)

Bront, you neededn't worry about "in-party intrigue" affecting things at all.  The one thing I've learned playing these PbP games is that there's little if any time to go outside the main plotline to do "background quests" as such.  It takes so long for the regular plotline to progress that any sideplots effectively get passed over.  So as far as Quiler is concerned... yeah he might be a member of the Serpentine Table, and yeah, he might on occasion in the "background" of your world act as spy for House Phiarlan... however those things will probably never actually get addressed when we get right down to playing your game.  They've been included by me purely for an interesting background for my character to have... but during actual gameplay, my elf will probably just end up doing all your standard elf bard activities to help advance the plot.  If we were sitting around a table, then yeah maybe some side roleplaying of Quiler's interaction with the House might come up... but in PbP games... you just don't have the time to go off on those tangents.

So since you said the Hunters included drangonmarked members of all the houses, and no one else was playing an elf thus far, I decided to create a character that killed two birds with one stone.  And the background I created for him was just a good way to justify WHY a dragonmarked elf of House Phiarlan might be a part of the Hunter's.  That's all.  Thanx!


----------



## D20Dazza (May 20, 2005)

Hi Bront,

I've started to work on something that is for this game, rather than something that I've submitted elsewhere. I have the concept all sussed and just have to fine tune. Tomorrow I have children playing sport and my real life Saturday night game so I'll try and have it posted sometime Sunday (Aussie time).

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2005)

Defcon1 - Cool, I appreciate your input.  I'm still somewhat new to the PbP forum, and I'll take what you say to heart.  I sort of invisioned that the Hunters offered spots to the dragonmarked houses as a way to keep neutral from them, basicly by appeasing them all with occasional info and tidbits.  The internal spy isn't unheard of, and glad to know it's not something you'd (be able to) play up much.

Cool Daz, I'm looking forward to hearing it.  Keep in mind, you can set yourself up as either a vet on the hunters, or a newbie.  Doesn't matter, and a good mix is a lot of fun for the campaign.

Looking at my schedule and stuff, I hope to have a list of the players done before the end of next week, likely mid next week, where we can then tweek background, do a little introduction, and then begin sometime the week after that (last week of may).  I'm liking these ideas, and I'm glad you're all giving me stuff to play with in them.  Obviously I can't touch on them all, but I can hopefully make things interesting.


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2005)

Still looking.  Should be open for applicants till friday.  Thanks everyone so far who's posted ideas.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 22, 2005)

Though I am new to this I am very much interested. So if you don't mind a newbie I would like to throw my hat in the ring.

Brodin Stoneheart - Ranger 3/Fighter 2

(Ability Score - Set 8)

[sblock]
Description
His name is Brodin Stoneheart and he is a scion of Clan Kardurun from the northern reaches of the Mror Holds. He is of average for the people of that region (4’2” and 164 lbs.). But his bright red hair and dark green eyes are both rare and proof he carries the blood of the southern clans. He wears his hair long, kept in a warrior’s braid, while keeping his beard relatively short.
Prologue
His parents met over sixty-three years ago, in the city of Korunda’s Gate, in the northern Mror Holds. Brodin’ fathers was Rurik Stoneheart, his mother’ Vala Loderr, a distant and unmarked member of House Kundarak. They met at time when both were just beginning their apprenticeships, but they each recognized each other as soul mates. And so their love flourished over the next 10 years and shortly after finishing their training the two were married. An Artificer of some skill Vala worked in the enclave of House Kundarak creating and fixing whatever was needed, while Rurik took a position as a Lieutenant and trainer of the House Guard. And so there lives seemed to settle, becoming all that much brighter when Vala discovered she was with child. Even more amazing was when the Healer confirmed that she would have twins.
And so the children’, Brodin (Male) and Diesa (Female), birth became an event celebrated by the whole of both the Clan and House. Many saw them as an omen for a brighter future. And it was firmly within the love and encouragement of both family and community that the two grew into fine examples of all that is great about Dwarves. As if to cap this happy time young Diesa developed a Dragonmark shortly before beginning her apprenticeship, as an Artificer, securing her place within the Holds. But Brodin would take a much longer and lonelier, though no less important, road for his training. Because while growing up it was discovered that Brodin possessed a personality and knack for certain skills that were invaluable to the Dwarven homeland. He had heard tales of the Sentinels and Deep Wardens, the dwarves that patrolled the far ranges and entrances to the Holds, but had never actually met one until the day Jagrin Garokdur arrived at his families home. When offered training there was little hesitation, both by him and his family, and shortly thereafter he began his study as a Sentinel (Ranger).
So he passed the next decade learning about weapons and dungeoneering. But more importantly he learned to hone his senses, his first line of defense, against encroaching enemy. And it would be those very skills that would save both his and his mentors lives, early in his training. While helping patrol one of the older mines Brodin heard a light scuffling sound coming towards him from further down the cavern he was checking. With barely enough time to find cover he watched as a trio of Ghouls traveled past in search of food. Moving as quiet and stealthily as possible he followed them as they moved towards his teachers last location. When he arrived he say the creature feast on something, though he couldn’t make out what it was for sure. No sooner had he decided to attack then he spotted his mentor hiding on a small ledge near-by, watching the horrendous creatures waiting for his own opening to attack. As if watching in slow motion Brodin’ mentor sprung from hiding cleaving one of the creatures in two. But the other two creatures saw Jagrin as nothing but food and moved to attack. Most of the strikes were easily avoided or deflected, but a few got thru, leaving the teacher bloody. This only served to spur the foul creatures to redouble their attacks. But it was at that very same moment that Brodin used their distraction to launch his own attack. While not as experienced as his teacher he managed to land a blow that would make a giant proud. Because with that one blow he was able to fell one of the Ghouls and reduce the threat to his mentor. The remaining ghoul sought to escape but having nowhere to run attack with a ferocity born of desperation. In a matter of moments though Brodin and his mentor quickly felled the beast. And while he learned much over the years both in the caves and out, the battle with the Ghouls was one of his fondest memories. 
But as with most it was tempered with sadness. A short time later (by Dwarven standards) his apprenticeship came to an end. While he was glad for the chance to return home and be able to see his family, Brodin was also filled with dread of the prospect having grown used to the isolation and constant state of readiness for battle. Though those thoughts were minor compared to the events that would soon transpire, for it was a future in the wake of the Day of Mourning.
Because you see as is apt to happen when least expected, misfortune would strike a well-placed blow. If not for the War that shaped all of Khorvaire for a century many would have stayed settled and focused on there crafts and their children and this story would be done. But in the midst of war seldom did such happy endings occur. These particular dark days had began a few years earlier when Rurik and Vala, along with much of Clan Kardurun, were assigned to a delegation sent to Cyre. They saw nothing amiss since they would return in plenty of time to see their children return from their training. Unfortunately it was only a year after their arrival that the Day of Mourning would occur. In one swift blow, Clan Kardurun was almost completely obliterated from the face of the planet. And so Brodin found his training complete but with no family left in the Holds to defend.
His normal inclination would have been to return to the caves and underground passages where he was most comfortable. But the spirit within drove Brodin to find a new path. He asked the remaining elders of his clan for advise, and their answers were as surprising as they were quickly given. To the elders it was a fortuitous find. They had sought an agent for an enterprise of some importance and Brodin sought a new horizon to travel. And so shortly a meeting was set for him to talk to the leader of Hanable’s Hunter’s, a group specializing in treasure and artifact recovery. While not the best at expressing himself with the group he was assigned Brodin has proven to be a useful asset and stalwart friend. (For Brodin it was the home and family he had lost.)
[/sblock]

I will begin finalizing the rest in case I am chosen. Should have it done by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2005)

New players are always welcome.  I'm fairly new to PbP myself.  As long as you're ready to have fun, we're all good.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 23, 2005)

Bugger. Do I now need to go back to the drawing board? I've just got the final touches to put on Whitlok my dwarf ranger/extreme explorer and he is totally rolled up, stats, items, skills, feats, back story etc done. In fact I was likely to post him tonight but it looks like Prof Yeti (nice character concept mate) has beaten me to the punch with both race and class (should have told you what I was working on the other day instead of keeping it all mysterious like). Oh well, I'll still drop him into the mix as he was the specific PC I designed for this PbP. I still have Grilok I can build on if I'm selected as part of the team (although I haven't statted him at all yet. It looks like the game I submitted Grilok for has died without starting, or even getting as far as providing advice on character starting packages). Hopefully, I'll have time to stat Grilok before Friday.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

It's not first come first server, and since there's 6 PCs, there might be some overlap on occasion.  So propose away Daz.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 23, 2005)

I was hoping to submit another character in hopes of increasing my chances of being chosen to play. My first choice would still be Brodin (dwarf) but will gladly switch if it could fill a needed slot for the group. 

The new character would be a dragonmarked Wizard 3/Sorcerer 2 but I need to ask for some rulings first. Stat Set - 2

1) Cosmopolitan Feat (Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting)

2) Domain Wizard (Unearthed Arcana)


----------



## D20Dazza (May 23, 2005)

*Whitlok ir’Khasamenn*

Cool, well here goes then. This would be my preferred PC for this PbP. I still have to type up his background (which explains his favoured enemy and how he met Hanable) and will try and knock that over tomorrow night. Let me know if you have any problems.

Cheers

Daz

\m/ oVo \m/

That confirmed it in his mind. The merchant sitting outside the emporium and sipping from an expensive looking crystal glass, that shimmered in the sparse afternoon light, sported eight rings upon his chubby, immaculately manicured fingers and that marked him out for special attention; those simple gold bands marked him as an enemy, a member of the Aurum. Whitlok sighed, he had been in Korth for less than an hour and already he had stumbled across a diversion. A diversion that would likely make him late for his meeting, and he hated being late. But the simple fact of the matter was that if he didn’t act now he would be distracted during the meeting and Hanable hated it when he was distracted and didn’t pay close enough attention to the customers wants. So, those waiting for him would just have to continue waiting, he’d get to them when he had finalised this pressing business.

Whitlok whistled sharply and a large badger moved ponderously out of the shadows of the cart which had conveniently been providing a quiet place out of the way to doze. He reached down and stroked the top of the badger’s head with his dirty, stubby fingers. His gaze never left the gaudily dressed human that he had been watching now for the better part of ten minutes. 

“So Digga, looks like we gotta lil’ job ta do fore our meetin” He muttered as he distractedly scratched at his wide, oft-broken nose. “But we be need’n a c’motion, sumtin to get this fella off t’ main street.”

He grunted as he stood, an old back injury making him wince in discomfort, and straightened his large, floppy, wide brimmed hat, the front of which had been pinned up so as not to obscure his vision. He looked left and right down the busy thoroughfare, weighing up opportunities for distraction. He spied a cart being drawn by two oxen and grinned – perfect, now all he needed was to make them bolt and that was something that Digga, with his sharp teeth and a well placed bite to the leg, was very good at. Unfortunately it also meant that there might be some damage to the street, an unavoidable side effect of his line of work. He was about to kneel and whisper his plan to Digga when he spied a figure wrapped in a dark, heavy cloak approach the merchant. The figure stopped at the left shoulder of the merchant, bent down so his mouth was equal with the merchant’s ear and whispered urgently while gesticulating towards the mouth of a nearby alley.

“Now this looks promisin’ Digga”, Whitlock said as a broad grin spread across his heavily weathered face. His square, blocky yellowing teeth, normally hidden behind his dark moustache, double-braided beard and depreciating scowl, flashed in the afternoon sun. “Looks like tis day might jus’ be a ripper after all me ol’ friend”.

Across the street the merchant rose heavily to his feet, his wide paunch stretching the expensive fabric of his expertly stitched and embroidered tunic. He eyed the crowd around him distastefully until his eyes settled on a mailed thug leaning against a nearby building. The merchant tilted his head imperceptibly at the warrior and motioned for the cloaked figure to lead the way.

“Interestin”, Whitlok mumbled under his breath “looks like tis jus’ got a lil’ bit difficult”. He quickly adjusted the straps on the chain shirt that fit snugly over his wiry body and stamped some life back into his feet.

Luckily for Whitlok he knew exactly where the alleyway that the pair made their way towards led. He watched as the warrior eased his way from the wall and strode nonchalantly after the pair. Whitlok studied the man, who he saw now was more boy than man, probably hadn’t even seen service in the war he thought to himself. The boy carried himself with an air of self-importance, he swaggered as if the street was his and even threatened an old woman that had the audacity to accidentally bump into him.

“Typical of the stingy bastards” Whitlok whispered to Digga, “tryin’ to save a few gold, buys substandard goods and now he’s gonna pay. Hehe, this is gunna be fun Digga, time for the old tag n’ trip me ol’ mate”

Digga slowly perambulated the crowded street, following the young warrior who was even now reaching the mouth of the alleyway. Whitlok, on the other hand, quickly raced up the street in the opposite direction, having to roll under the pair of startled oxen that blocked his way forward as they continued to work their way ponderously up the street. He careened around the corner of the next alleyway, climbed expertly up on to a pile of wooden kegs and launched himself into the air fingers scrabbling to catch hold of the rooftop. His heart thumped loudly in his chest as the roof gave a groan but he managed to kick his legs and throw his weight forward pivoting and rolling sideways on to the roof before a handful of tiles slipped from their housing and crashed to the alley below. 

“Thank Balinor” he managed to squeeze out as he pushed himself to his feet. He pulled Khezek, his ancestral urgosh, from it’s sheath upon his back and steadied himself as he quickly made his way across the rooftop. Luck seemed to be with him this day, the damned Aurum was so confident in his wealth and the ability of the guard that trailed him, that he wasn’t even bothering to try and be unobtrusive. He was making enough noise, arguing heatedly with someone, the cloaked stranger Whitlok presumed, that he would never even hear the attack coming. Whitlok reached the far edge of the roof, caught sight of the merchant and his cloaked comrade and launched himself into the air.

He landed on his feet with a heavy thud, the soles of his high, black leather boots absorbing most of the impact. Letting the momentum of his leap tip him forward he drew his shoulders in and curled into a ball tumbling between the startled pair. The Aurum slouched to the ground and let out a scream as the razor sharp axe blade sliced through his Achilles heel. Whitlok rolled to a stop, sprung to his feet, spun and growled at the cloak figure.

“It’s the dandy man I want, I have no beef with ye at t moment and ye’d be best off keeping it tat way”

The cloaked figure looked down at the hamstrung man who was screaming and clawing at the hem of his cloak. He stomped on the merchant’s fingers and spat in disgust.

“You can have him dwarf.” A silky voice purred from the depths of the hooded cowl, “He has proven he is of no use to my mistress but I mark ye, and I will tell my mistress of what transpired here this day, and, know this, if my mistress desires it you will die. Know this to be true.” Before Whitlok could react the cloaked figure whispered ancient magic and disappeared in a swirl of inky darkness.

Whitlok quickly turned his attention to the warrior that was warily making his way down the street, his sword blade wavering as he held it resolutely before him. The merchant was slowly dragging himself up the alley, trying desperately to claw his way to freedom, a bloody trail marking his route in the dirt of the alley, flies starting to gather to lap thirstily at the mans lifeblood as it leaked into the ground. 

The merchant wasn’t going to get far, not, at any rate, before Whitlok took care of the inexperienced warrior. He quickly advanced down the alley towards the young fighter, his axe shaft cradled comfortably in his hands. He wanted this over with quickly, and wanted the boy unbalanced. He glared at the boy, mustering all his years of experience in the Karrnathi army into his stride and bearing, trying to impress upon the young man just how much trouble he was in. The boy swung his sword threateningly before him; sweat beading on his brow, the tip of his blade dropping slightly as his immature muscles struggled to keep the heavy blade steady. 

Whitlok broke into a run. The boy steadied himself for a charge but he wasn’t expecting what happened next. The dwarf hurtled down the alley and skidded to a halt just in front of the boy warrior, who quickly stepped back, tripped over the badger that had quietly snuck up behind him and fell heavily to the ground, the sword spilling from his grasp. Whitlok kicked the blade further away and jammed the point of his urgosh at the boys exposed throat, stopping just short of actually piercing the skin.

“Let this be a lessin for ye brat.” Whitlok thundered as he kept a wary eye on the boy “I watched ye bully the peasants in the street earlier, let’s see just how threatin’ ye are without that yard of cold steel at yer side. Stand, slowly like and strip”. The boy got shakily to his feet “I was only doin’ me job” he muttered as he unbuckled his armour and let it fall to the ground. 

Whitlok addressed the badger without taking his hands from the haft or his eyes from the boy “Digga, go and see t’ that mewlin’ bastard that be makin’ ‘is way down t’ alley, don’t let ‘im go any further ‘fore I get t’ chance t’ finish ‘im orf.’ The badger ambled slowly up the alley, bearing down on the unfortunate merchant whose once immaculate clothing was now bedraggled and caked with blood, vomit, snot and tears. 

“Now boy, tat weren’t doin’ no job, nope, you was employed t’ protect that snivellin’ ‘eap o’ trash back there n’ look at ‘im. If you’d spent more time doin yer job n’ less time parading around like some popinjay ye might’ve found yerself still employed and not in t’ unfortunate position you’re in at t’ moment.” The boy, was openly weeping and shaking and had stripped down to all but his smalls. “and those boys” Whitlok growled looking at his undergarments. “And then you can march on down the street or I’ll let me lil ‘airy friend over there bite ye dangly bits.” That was enough for the boy, he threw his (now thoroughly soiled) undergarments to the ground and raced down the alley and out of sight.

Whitlok turned back to the merchant that now lay still in the middle of the alley a short distance away, the bulky badger standing before him and blocking his progress forward. Whitlok strode resolutely down the dusty alley. His face set in a determined scowl. The merchant looked up at the bulky mass of the angry dwarf.

”Why?” he gasped “what have I done to you?” 

“You chose t’ wrong side” Whitlok spat as the point of his urgosh flashed downwards “This is fer me kin you Aurum dog.”

To be continued????


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

I'll read up on Domain wizards, not sure what Cosmo does (Don't have access to that book).  Fill me on in Cosmo.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 23, 2005)

And here is Whitlok's stats. I think he is done (besides his background). I too am a newbie to PbP and don't know how to do fancy spoliers and tables so you're just getting him straight up ;-D> Let me know if there are any hassles.

Cheers

Daz

Whitlok ir’Khasamenn

Dwarf Ranger 4/Extreme Explorer 1 (XP 10,000) Alignment: CG
Height: 4'8" Weight: 167lbs. Age: 58
hair: black, blonde streaks eyes: blue skin: dark, dusty
Region of Origin: Mror Holds
Action Points: 9 (d8)

STR 16 +3
DEX 16 +3
CON 13 +1 (+2 racial)
INT 15 +2
WIS 14 +2 (+1 4th level)
CHA  8 –1 (-2 racial)

HP: 36 (8 + HERE + 5 con)
Init: +3

BAB/Grapple: +4/+7
Speed: 20ft

Urgosh Axe Head (+1): +8 or +6 (fighting two handed) – 1d8+1+3
Urgosh Spiked End: +7 or +5 (fighting two handed) – 1d6+3
Light Cross Bow Shock: +7 – 1d8 + 1d6 (electrical)
Heavy Mace: +7 – 1d8+3
Dagger: +7 1d4+3

+1 vs orcs and goblinoids

ACP: -1 (masterwork)
AC: 18 (+1 chain shirt; +3 Dex)
Touch/Flatfooted: 13/15

+4 dodge vs Giants

Fort: +5 (+2 vs poison)
Ref: +9
Will: +3 (+2 vs spells and spell like abilities and effects)

Skills:
Balance 3 (1 rank, DEX bonus, -1 ACP)
Climb 5 (3 ranks, STR bonus, -1 ACP)
Disable Device 3 (1 rank, INT bonus)
Handle Animal 2 (3 ranks, CHR bonus)
Hide 7 (5 ranks, DEX bonus, -1 ACP)
Jump 6 (4 ranks, STR bonus, -1 ACP)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) 6 (4 ranks, INT bonus)
Knowledge (Geography) 5 (3 ranks, INT bonus)
Knowledge (Nature) 6 (4 ranks, INT bonus)
Knowledge (History) 3 (1 rank, INT bonus)
Listen 6 (4 ranks, WIS bonus)
Move Silently 7 (5 ranks, DEX bonus, -1 ACP)
Open Lock 4 (1 rank, DEX bonus)
Search 6 (4 ranks, INT bonus)
Spot (4 ranks, WIS bonus)
Survival 9 (7 ranks, WIS bonus)
Swim 6 (3 ranks, STR bonus)
Tumble 4 (2 ranks, DEX bonus, -1 ACP)
Use Magic Device 1 (2 ranks, CHR bonus)
Use Rope 6 (3 ranks, DEX bonus)

+2 racial check on appraise and craft for metal or stone items
+2 racial bonus to search stone

Languages: Common, Dwarf, Undercommon, Orc.

Feats:
Aberrant Dragonmark – Pass Without Trace
Action Boost
Endurance (class ability)
Two Weapon Fighting (Combat Style class ability) 

Abilities:
Racial
Darkvision 60’
Stonecunning
Weapon Famililarity (Dwarf War Axe and Urgosh)
Stability

Ranger
Favoured Enemy – Aurum
Track
Wild Empathy
Combat Style (noted under feats)
Endurance (noted under feats)
Animal Companion – badger

Extreme Explorer
Additional Action Points
Trap Sense +1

Deity: Balinor
Spells: (1 1st bonus spell)

1-lvl spells (DC13)
Speak with Animals

Items:
Chain Shirt +1 (1250gp)
Urgosh +1 (Axe head) (2650gp)
Hewards Handy Havesack (2000gp)
Light Crossbow Shock (2335gp)
4 Potions Cure Light Wounds (200gp)
Potion Jump (50gp)
Potion Mage Armour (50gp)
Dagger
Heavy Mace
40 Crossbow Bolts

Hewards Handy Havesack (5 lbs)
Centre Pocket (80lbs)
Winter Blanket
Grappling Hook
Bullseye Lantern
Miners Pick
50’ Silk Rope
Shovel
Tent
Bedroll
Crowbar
Hammer
7 Days Iron Rations
2 Waterskins

Right Pocket (15 lbs – 5 remaining)
Cold Weather Outfit
Explorers Outfit
Identification Papers, with Portrait

Left Pocket (12 lbs – 8 remaining)
5 Candles
3 Map Cases
3 Fishhooks
2 Empty Flasks
Flint and Steel
Small Steel Mirror
Clay Tankard
Sewing Needle
Whetstone
Climbers Kit

Total wt: 59 lbs.

Monies: 30gp

DIGGA

Badger (small animal)
HD: 1d8+2 (do you want to roll this or can he have max?)
Init: +3
Spd: 30' (6 squares); Burrow 10' (2 squares)
AC: 15 (+1 size, +3 dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12
BAB/Grapple: +0/-5
Attack: Claw +4 melee (1d2-1)
Full Attack: 2 claws +4 melle (1d2-1) and bite -1 melee (1d3-1)
Space/Reach: 5'/5'
Special Attacks: Rage
Special Qualities: Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spell
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 17, con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Escape Artist +7, Listen +3, Spot +3
Feats: rack, Weapon Finesse
Tricks: Guard

Digga is an old badger, his fur has largely turned white and is quite long and shaggy compared to the normal badger. He is lazy and likes to eat and sleep. He is faithful though and respects Whitlok. They work well together although Whitlok is afraid that Digga is reaching the end of hid life, he seems to be sleeping more and disappearing for stretches at a time.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll read up on Domain wizards, not sure what Cosmo does (Don't have access to that book).  Fill me on in Cosmo.




Cosmopolitan Feat from FRCS.
Your exposure to the thousands forking paths of the city has taught you things you ordinarily would never have uncovered.
Region - Amn or Waterdeep (The character is from Fairhaven [capital] in Aundair)
Benefit - Choose a nonexclusive skill you do not have as a class skill. You gain a +2 bonus on all checks with that skill, and that skill is always considered a class skill for you.
Special - You may take this feat multiple times. Its effects do not stack. Each time you take this feat, it applies to a new skill.


Also for your perusal - Are the Paragon classes available from Unearthed Arcana? If they are available then the Cosmo Feat is a moot subject for me.

But I would be changing the character to Paragon 3/Wizard 2


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

The paragon classes are fine.

Cosmo is Fine

Domain Wizard seems like you gain an extra spell and cast it better and give up nothing from the normal wizard.  If you're willing to give up the Familiar ability, I'd allow it though.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The paragon classes are fine.
> 
> Cosmo is Fine
> 
> Domain Wizard seems like you gain an extra spell and cast it better and give up nothing from the normal wizard.  If you're willing to give up the Familiar ability, I'd allow it though.




Great! I have always wanted to try the class.

Okay.

Yeah I had just reread it and noticed there was no down side. I will have to think about the giving up of the familiar as I had thought to take an advanced familiar at next level.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

I'll allow you to give up one school (non-divination) instead (I'm flexable).  Just make sure none of your domain spells are part of that school.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 23, 2005)

I think I will just stick with a straight wizard. (I kinda like their versatility) So officially here goes (and I will get the background finished by the end of the day).

Stat Set - 2
Human Dragonmarked Paragon 3/ Wizard 2



How do you handle Familiars? Does the player need to catch them? Or do they come like with a summoning?


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

A familiar is a magical beast that resembles an animal (Just like it reads in the text).  More advanced familiars I might RP out finding them, but if you already have the feat, just play it out a bit in your background.

For a more advanced familiar, it is probably more like a calling than a summoning.  At some time durring the full day ritual, the familiar you are trying to call finds it's way to you.

And, occasionaly, a familiar finds you.  Those familiars are generaly special, and you won't need a feat to get it, you need DM intervention.  Class is not a limiting factor in those cases though (Not likely to happen).


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 24, 2005)

Sounds good. Haven't decided whether to just take a familiar now or one of the Improved ones next level or beyond. (One of my hardest parts to decide for some reason - grin)

Well here is some background for the Wizard. 

I have added my stats and equipment for the character. 



Marek Tolin d'Cannith

Human Paragon 3/Wizard 2 (XP 10,000) 
Alignment: NG
Sex: Male
Age: 20
Height: 5'10" 
Weight: 166lbs.
Hair: Dark Red 
Eye's: Blue (Pale) 
Skin: Caucasion

(Set 2)
STR 10 +0
DEX 16 +3
CON 12 +1 (+1 4th)
INT 18 +4 (+2 Paragon)
WIS 13 +1
CHA 15 +2

HP: 31 (8 (d8)+ 4 (d4)+ 4 (d8)+ 8 (d8)+ 2 (d4)) [+5 Con]
Init: +3

BAB/Grapple: +3/+3
Speed: 30ft

AC: 15 (Dex +3/ Bracers +1/Ring +1)
Touch/Flatfooted: 15 / 12

Fort: +2 (Con +1/ Paragon +1/ Wizard +0)
Ref: +4 (Dex +3/ Paragon +1/ Wizard +0)
Will: +7 (Wis +1/ Paragon +3/ Wizard +3)

Skills:
Climb* +5 (5 Ranks/ 0 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Concentration +5 (4 Ranks/ 1 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Craft (Alchemy) +5 (1 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Decipher Script* +9 (5 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Diplomacy*[AL] +11 (7 Ranks/ 2 Stat/ 2 Bonus)
Jump* +5 (5 Ranks/ 0 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Know - Arcana* +9 (5 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Know - History +5 (1 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Know - Nobility/Royalty +5 (1 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Know - Planes +5 (1 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Listen* +6 (5 Ranks/ 1 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Search* +9 (5 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Sense Motive* +6 (5 Ranks/ 1 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Spellcraft +8 (2 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 2 Bonus)
Spot* +6 (5 Ranks/ 1 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Swim* +5 (5 Ranks/ 0 Stat/ 0 Bonus)

* = Denotes Human Paragon Skill
AL = Denotes Adaptive Learning Skill

Languages: 
Common
Draconic
Dwarven
Elven

Feats:
1st - Point Blank Shot
Human - Least Dragonmark (of Making)
2nd - Bonus Wizard Scribe Scroll
        Summon Familiar
3rd - Improved Familiar
        Bonus Paragon Precise Shot

Abilities:
Human Traits (+4 Skill Points at Lvl 1, Bonus Feat at Lvl 1, +1 Skill Point/ Lvl)

Deity: Aureon
Spells: (0 - 4/ 1 - 3+1/ 2 - 2+1)

Memorized - 
0-lvl spells
Detect Magic x2
Mage Hand 
Prestidigitation

1-lvl spells
Color Spray
Magic Missile x2
Shield

2-lvl spells
Knock
Scorching Ray
Web

Spells Known - 
0 Lvl
All

1st Lvl
Charm Person
Color Spray
Comprehend Languages
Feather Fall
Identify
Magic Missile
Magic Weapon
Shield

2nd Lvl
Knock
Scorching Ray
Summon Monster II
Web

Items:

#	Item	                         T Cost	 T Weight
	Black Explorer Outfit	Free	       Free
	Quarterstaff	             0	        4.0
2	Dagger	                          4.00	        2.0

	Pouch	                          1.00	        0.5

	Bandolier [MW] - 12	5.00	        0.5
	Flint/Steel	             1.00	        0.0
	Whetstone	             0.02	        1.0
10	Chalk	                          0.10	        0.0
6	Candle	                          0.06	        0.0
	ID Paper w/ Portrait	5.00	        0.0
	Travel Papers	             0.20	        0.0

	Potion Belt [MW] - 10	60.00	        1.0
10	Potion of Cure Light Wounds	500.00	        1.0

	Heward’s Handy Haversack	2,000.00	        5.0
3	LP - Water Skin	                  3.00	       12.0
6	LP - Trail Rations	                  3.00	        6.0
	LP - Mess Kit	                  0.60	        1.0
2	CP - Explorer Outfit	    20.00	       16.0
	CP - Bedroll	                  0.10	        5.0
	RP - Silk Rope – 50’	    10.00	        5.0
	RP - Grappling Hook	      1.00	        4.0
	RP - Scroll Case	                  1.00	        0.5
6	RP - Sun Rod	                 12.00	        6.0
3	RP - Sack	                   0.30	        1.5
             RP - Spellbook                         Free         3.0

	Ring of Feather Fall	2,200.00	
	Ring of Protection +1	2,000.00	
	Bracers of Armor +1	1,000.00	        1.0
	Continual Flame Torch	   110.00	        1.0
	Wand of Detect Magic	   375.00	        1.0

            Used in Spellbook		
	Scroll of Knock       	   150.00	
	Scroll of Scorching Ray           150.00	
	Scroll of Summon Monster II    150.00	
	Scroll of Web         	   150.00	

	Equip Cost	8,912.38	
	Cash on Hand	    87.62

[sblock]
Background
The gnome couldn’t have been more polite in asking his questions. And yet at the same time I could think of nothing else more annoying. I knew it wasn’t his fault but mine; well technically it was Kyros Gedris’ fault. But he was dead and there wasn’t anything else I could reasonably do to him now.

The gnome coughed trying to bring me back to the conversation, while creating my new documents. This time I will have them create a spare set of identification papers. He seemed to read back the information gleefully ignorant of my darkening mood. I just hope this doesn’t make me late to the meeting with Master Hanable.

“Your name is Marek Tolin d’Cannith, correct?” the Gnome stated.

“Yes” (This is taking far to long)

“Height five foot ten inches and weight one hundred and sixty five pounds” the Gnome continued.

“Yes” (I think he is enjoying this way to much) [glowering]

“And I have made note of your red hair (dark, shoulder-length) and blue eye (ice pale), and the location/description of your Dragonmark, so with the other information we should be just about finished. Just have to wait for the portrait.” He said with a smaile.

“What portrait?” [My stomach dropping]

“Palin’ message said you would want the full treatment, that is the reason for the detailed questions, otherwise we would have finished an hour ago.” Talking as if I were a small child.

“Thank you Master Scribe, I will be sure to thank Uncle Palin at my first opportunity.” (My loving family! If only I was an orphan. This day is just going from bad to worse. First finding that the girl is engaged. Then being attacked by the jealous fiancé. Then blowing up that cart of alchemist fire with the missed spell [Scorching Ray]. The only thing going for me was that Gedris was beside it when it blew. But the way my luck is going Master Hanable will be family. When am I going to learn?)

Prologue
The man known as Marek d’Cannith was born 978YK (Current Age – 20) in the city of Eston, in the lands formerly known as Cyre. He is the only child of Dargath ir’Tolin [Wizard] and Jelena d’Cannith [Artificer] now both deceased. While their pairing was not unheard of, it did cause some concern when Dargath abdicated his position as the heir to the Tolin clan (minor noble family from Cyre) to marry Jelena. Many on both sides of the couple thought it a bad idea, some more than others, sure to weaken both bloodlines. But with neither, Jelena nor Dargath, having any desire for leadership they believed themselves safe to raise a family and work their crafts outside of the war raging over the continent.

From a very early age Marek listened to the tales of the war with an intellect far beyond his years. He began to see beyond the tales of adventure, that the costs were far more that the benefits to any person or country. While always a good-hearted child the lessons learned help solidify the traits that would mold the man Marek became in later days. While raised in the relative safety of House Cannith the horror’ of the War were never far from their home. This was never more evident when the families peaceful existence was shatter with violence of the most heinous sort. While still a child (Age 9) Marek and his mother traveled to the Cannith Enclave from their tower to visit family. When they returned their lives would be forever changed. The tower had been ransacked and Dargath killed by brigands. Though eventually the perpetrators would be found and punished the events would be etched into his memory and outlook on life. Shortly after this Jelena petitioned the Patriarch and was recalled to the relatively safer lands of Fairhaven in Aundair. Publicly it was to take a new position within the House. Privately though it was an excuse to take the family away from the horror’ and loss of Dargath.

But his childhood would be cut short soon after arriving in Fairhaven. Like many such moments it began in the most simple of settings. While visiting with his uncle and other family members Marek (Age 11) accidentally broke a rare crystal statuette. To his families’ amazement, before they could react, the boy had called forth the power of the Mark of Making. While many in the family carried the Dragonmark it was years before most had manifested their own Mark. With his families urging he was taken and tested at the city of Arcanix and the Arcane Congress where he was discovered to have a true affinity for the art of magic. After little debate it was decided he would be placed with an old family friend, Magnus Koell, to learn his craft as an apprentice.

Initially young Marek was nervous about leaving home. But after some conversations with family and Magnus his curiosity could not be denied. The chance to learn and see so much became a possibility the boy could not let pass. So shortly after his birthday that year (Age – 12) Marek began his apprenticeship and took his first steps into a much larger world. Over the next 8 years he honed his craft and learn all he could of what Master Koell had to offer. His mentor also took him on various travels, both for research and enlightenment in it’s own right. Together they traveled to the Towers of Arcanix (frequently), the Wizards Enclave in Aundair (occasionally), the Great Library of Korranberg, and the Hall of Arcane Studies in Karrnath, among others places both large and small. For a bright, inquisitive young man it was the best of times, almost idyllic.

But like many things it was not meant to last. As is common among teenagers’ tragedy struck in a moment of passion. Though depending where the story is told, a moment of violence would be more apt. But at its heart it was just a simple mistake concerning a young woman gone horribly wrong. Though granted he never asked, she never told him she was married. When the husband broke into Marek’ room brandishing a sword, Marek quickly did all he could to try and disarm the situation. Unfortunately the man’ temper would not be swayed and he slashed Marek across his ribs. So in defending himself Marek used the most natural weapon he had, his spells. And in a matter of a few seconds the man lay dead at Marek’ feet. So while he had no other choice he regretted the outcome nonetheless. 
After that Marek’ life returned to the routine of lessons and assisting Master Koell with his experiments, with only sporadic time for excitement and fun, despite the fact the War was officially coming to an end. But when Marek (Age – 20) had mastered the basics of his craft and passed all the trials set before him, he was told that his time there had come to an end. And he knew just where he wanted to go. He had heard of a group in Karrnath that seemed to be just the sort of adventure he was looking to begin.
[/sblock]

I apologize for the length but I haven't learned how to do the spoiler tabs yet. But I will get on that right after I finish my continuing education class this week.

Thanks! I had seen it before but couldn't remember where.


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

[ sblock ] text [ /sblock ] without spaces produces this:
[sblock] text [/sblock]


[ spoiler ] text [ /spoiler ] without spaces produces this:



Spoiler



text



Looks good.  My request, break the paragraphs up a bit, makes it a bit easier to read.  Length isn't a problem (Check out a few of my character backgrounds sometime).


----------



## Elocin (May 24, 2005)

I have edited post #3 to include the stats of Hobbes and altered his background at your request just a tad.

Take a look at it and let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> I have edited post #3 to include the stats of Hobbes and altered his background at your request just a tad.
> 
> Take a look at it and let me know if you need anything else.




Will do.

I think I'll be deciding tonight.  Looks like we've got a good group, and hopefully we can start actualy playing by the middle of next week.  Gonna give the last few stragglers a chance to post before I decide, but this is the final count down.  Around this time tomorow, I'll post my list of who's in.  Anyone else is welcome to stay as an alternate, and invited to keep up with the game.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 24, 2005)

I have rearranged the background to make it easier to read. 

Also I have included a character sheet with equipment in the same post. If I missed anything I will endeavor to rectify the situation.

Also how did you want to handle hit points?


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

Not sure on HP yet.  I have a few ideas.  For now, just roll anything after first (Note the rolls somewhere on the sheet), and if I come up with something better we'll use that instead.


----------



## Elocin (May 25, 2005)

What I did with Hobbes was what I do in my real life gaming group.

1st level - Max Hit Points
2nd Level and up - 1/2 the die +1 
  - so d4 = 3, d6 = 4, d8 = 5, d10 = 6, d12 = 7 -

But whatever way you want to go about it is fine with me.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 25, 2005)

G'day all,

If it's cool I'll just wait till you decide:

a.) If I'm in; and,
b.) what 'style' you want to adopt.

Quick question. I've been a member of the site for a while but haven't paid that much attention to the boards over the last couple of years. What is the etiquette on long posts? Should I edit Whitlok and put him in 'spoiler mode'?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 25, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> G'day all,
> 
> Quick question. I've been a member of the site for a while but haven't paid that much attention to the boards over the last couple of years. What is the etiquette on long posts? Should I edit Whitlok and put him in 'spoiler mode'?




I am not really sure myself. I have just been using the spoiler blocks so people can skip over the my posts. (I only recently found out how to create them.) But Bront doesn't seem to have a problem with long posts.


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2005)

Long posts are fine in general, makes it easier to read when it's the goal.  Sblocks and spoilers are when you only want certain people to see what you posted.  Generaly I use Sblocks for info only a particular person should know (and let them know on the top), and spoilers for things that are done quietly that others have a chance of noticing (I'll let people know if they do).

New Recruits means that as I saw your background, I thought it probably fit in better with you being a new recruit.  Long time member means that I thought you might be more likely to have been with the organization longer.  I can help you work out a background about finding the organization.

New Recruits
Elocin - Hobbes Shifter Barbarian
Pol - Kort Halfling Barbarian
Prof Yeti - Merek d'Cannith Human/Wizard

Long Time members
Temujin - Brogen Combat Medic
D20Dazza - Whitlok Dwarven Ranger/Explorer
Defcon 1 - Quiler Lon Elven Bard

Congrats.  Any other applicants are considered alternates, as well as will get first dibs if this branches out into more than one team.

Finish up the characters, and post them here.  If you have anything you want private in your background, feel free to sblock it, but I'm going to trust that people here won't metagame (If they do, sblock isn't going to help anyway).

For any rolls you guys make, I'll be using Invisible Castle  Initialize an account you want to use with a D20 roll and post a link here.  Once I approve it, you can use it and post a link to the rolls if you need to roll something.

HP will be max at first, and then roll 2 keep 1 from then on.  That should keep them above average.  And I reserve the right to allow you to reroll if I feel you're getting screwed royaly (wow, 4 1's).  Just init a D20 at Invisible castle for now, and worry about HP when everything else is approved.

I might be busy for the next day or two, but I'll try to answer questions you may have.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 25, 2005)

Excellent.

I will finish up and have that information soon. 

Actually I had a quick question. As just a flavor thing I was wanting to trade out my spellbook for spellshards (from ECS pg. 122)? If not that is fine.


----------



## Elocin (May 25, 2005)

Sweet and thank you for including me and I am so looking forward to this as well.

Init=22

I will always post on Invisible Castle as "Elocin-Hobbes".


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 25, 2005)

I've been lurking this thread long enough, here is my concept

*Kerlokh*, House Tharask Half-Orc Finder/Inquisitive

I grew up in the North of Shadow Marshes. My father is important member of House Tharask, who made deals with natives of neighboring Droaam & Eldeen Reaches. Although he does not have "The Mark", he is shrewed negotiator.

Big moment of my young life was when I met Boroman ir'Dayne (Founder of Wayfinders) in person. It was over fifteen years ago, before my dragonmark appeared. Listening to halfling tell stories to father, I decided Shadow Marshes are not where I belong.

OOC: Kerlokh often dumbs down his speach so people will underestimate his intelligence, a trick he learned from his father. 

edit: ack! you hadn't closed the team yet when I started writing, oh well. :\


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2005)

Sorry Mavrick.  I'll keep you in mind for an alt.  Keep following the thread, and even feel free to post your character and flesh out his background.  Given your background, I'd see you likely being a hunter for a while (as opposed to a newbie).

I'll start a rogue's gallery tonight.

Got your roll Elocin, you're good to go with HP.


----------



## Elocin (May 25, 2005)

Hit points are rolled and are located in my characters post above.  I got some pretty decent rolls and am very happy.


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2005)

Nice.

You can put 2dX.takeHighest(1) to do that without having to do it manualy, but that works too.


----------



## Elocin (May 26, 2005)

Really?

Hmmm, you learn something new everyday.

Thank you.


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2005)

Glad to help.

- your Evil friendly neighborhood GM


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 26, 2005)

*Marek d'Cannith Dragonmarked Paragon 3/ Wizard 2*

Marek Tolin d'Cannith

Human Paragon 3/Wizard 2 (XP 10,000) 
Alignment: NG
Sex: Male
Age: 20
Height: 5'10" 
Weight: 166lbs.
Hair: Dark Red 
Eye's: Blue (Pale) 
Skin: Caucasion

(Set 2)
STR 10 +0 
DEX 16 +3
CON 12 +1 (+1 4th)
INT 18 +4 (+2 Paragon)
WIS 13 +1
CHA 15 +2

HP: 34 (8 (d8)+ 4 (d4)+ 6 (d8)+ 7 (d8)+ 4 (d4)) [+5 Con]
Init: +3

BAB/Grapple: +3/+3
Speed: 30ft

AC: 15 (Dex +3/ Bracers +1/Ring +1)
Touch/Flatfooted: 15 / 12

Fort: +2 (Con +1/ Paragon +1/ Wizard +0)
Ref: +4 (Dex +3/ Paragon +1/ Wizard +0)
Will: +7 (Wis +1/ Paragon +3/ Wizard +3)

Skills:
Climb* +5 (5 Ranks/ 0 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Concentration +5 (4 Ranks/ 1 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Craft (Alchemy) +5 (1 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Decipher Script* +9 (5 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Diplomacy*[AL] +11 (7 Ranks/ 2 Stat/ 2 Bonus)
Jump* +5 (5 Ranks/ 0 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Know - Arcana* +9 (5 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Know - History +5 (1 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Know - Nobility/Royalty +5 (1 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Know - Planes +5 (1 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Listen* +6 (5 Ranks/ 1 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Search* +9 (5 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Sense Motive* +6 (5 Ranks/ 1 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Spellcraft +8 (2 Ranks/ 4 Stat/ 2 Bonus)
Spot* +6 (5 Ranks/ 1 Stat/ 0 Bonus)
Swim* +5 (5 Ranks/ 0 Stat/ 0 Bonus)

* = Denotes Human Paragon Skill
AL = Denotes Adaptive Learning Skill

Languages: 
Common
Draconic
Dwarven
Elven

Feats:
1st - Point Blank Shot
        Bonus Human - Least Dragonmark (of Making)
2nd - Bonus Wizard Scribe Scroll     
3rd - Improved Familiar
        Bonus Paragon Precise Shot

Abilities:
Human Traits (+4 Skill Points at Lvl 1, Bonus Feat at Lvl 1, +1 Skill Point/ Lvl)
Summon Familiar

Deity: Aureon
Spells: (0 - 4/ 1 - 3+1/ 2 - 2+1)

Memorized - 
0-lvl spells
Detect Magic x2
Mage Hand 
Prestidigitation

1-lvl spells
Color Spray
Magic Missile x2
Shield

2-lvl spells
Knock
Scorching Ray
Web

Item	                         	 T Weight
Black Explorer Outfit	          0
Quarterstaff	            	       4.0
Dagger (x2)	                    2.0

Pouch (1 Pp, 27 Gp, 6 Sp, 2 Cp)   1.0
Spell Component Pouch               2.0

Bandolier [MW] - 12	        0.5
Flint/Steel	            	        0.0
Whetstone	            	        1.0
Chalk (x10)                       	        0.0
Candle (x6)                       	        0.0
ID Paper w/ Portrait	        0.0
Travel Papers	            	        0.0

Potion Belt [MW] - 10 slot	        1.0
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (x10) 1.0

Heward’s Handy Haversack	        5.0
LP - Water Skin (x3)           	       12.0
LP - Trail Rations (x6)         	        6.0
LP - Mess Kit	            	        1.0
CP - Explorer Outfit (x2)	       16.0
CP - Bedroll	            	        5.0
CP - Spellbook*                          3.0
CP - Spell Component Pouch (x9)  2.0
RP - Silk Rope – 50’	        5.0
RP - Grappling Hook	        4.0
RP - Scroll Case	            	        0.5
RP - Sun Rod (x6)	                     6.0
RP - Sack (x3)	            	        1.5
RP - Continual Flame Torch	        1.0
RP - Wand of Detect Magic	        1.0	

*SpellBook Contents
[sblock]
0 - Lvl
Acid Splash
Arcane Mark
Dancing Lights
Daze
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Disrupt Undead
Flare
Ghost Sounds
Light
Mage Hand
Mending
Message
Open/Close
Prestidigitation
Ray of Frost
Read Magic
Resistance
Touch of Fatigue

1 - Lvl
Charm Person
Color Spray
Comprehend Languages
Feather Fall
Identify
Magic Missile
Magic Weapon
Shield

2 - Lvl
Knock
Scorching Ray
Summon Monster II
Web
[/sblock]	
Ring of Feather Fall (Right Hand)
Ring of Protection +1 (Left Hand)	
Bracers of Armor +1	        1.0			
[sblock]
Background
The gnome couldn’t have been more polite in asking his questions. And yet at the same time I could think of nothing else more annoying. I knew it wasn’t his fault but mine; well technically it was Kyros Gedris’ fault. But he was dead and there wasn’t anything else I could reasonably do to him now.

The gnome coughed trying to bring me back to the conversation, while creating my new documents. This time I will have them create a spare set of identification papers. He seemed to read back the information gleefully ignorant of my darkening mood. I just hope this doesn’t make me late to the meeting with Master Hanable.

“Your name is Marek Tolin d’Cannith, correct?” the Gnome stated.

“Yes” (This is taking far to long)

“Height five foot ten inches and weight one hundred and sixty five pounds” the Gnome continued.

“Yes” (I think he is enjoying this way to much) [glowering]

“And I have made note of your red hair (dark, shoulder-length) and blue eye (ice pale), and the location/description of your Dragonmark, so with the other information we should be just about finished. Just have to wait for the portrait.” He said with a smaile.

“What portrait?” [My stomach dropping]

“Palin’ message said you would want the full treatment, that is the reason for the detailed questions, otherwise we would have finished an hour ago.” Talking as if I were a small child.

“Thank you Master Scribe, I will be sure to thank Uncle Palin at my first opportunity.” (My loving family! If only I was an orphan. This day is just going from bad to worse. First finding that the girl is engaged. Then being attacked by the jealous fiancé. Then blowing up that cart of alchemist fire with the missed spell [Scorching Ray]. The only thing going for me was that Gedris was beside it when it blew. But the way my luck is going Master Hanable will be family. When am I going to learn?)

Prologue
The man known as Marek d’Cannith was born 978YK (Current Age – 20) in the city of Eston, in the lands formerly known as Cyre. He is the only child of Dargath ir’Tolin [Wizard] and Jelena d’Cannith [Artificer] now both deceased. While their pairing was not unheard of, it did cause some concern when Dargath abdicated his position as the heir to the Tolin clan (minor noble family from Cyre) to marry Jelena. Many on both sides of the couple thought it a bad idea, some more than others, sure to weaken both bloodlines. But with neither, Jelena nor Dargath, having any desire for leadership they believed themselves safe to raise a family and work their crafts outside of the war raging over the continent.

From a very early age Marek listened to the tales of the war with an intellect far beyond his years. He began to see beyond the tales of adventure, that the costs were far more that the benefits to any person or country. While always a good-hearted child the lessons learned help solidify the traits that would mold the man Marek became in later days. While raised in the relative safety of House Cannith the horror’ of the War were never far from their home. This was never more evident when the families peaceful existence was shatter with violence of the most heinous sort. While still a child (Age 9) Marek and his mother traveled to the Cannith Enclave from their tower to visit family. When they returned their lives would be forever changed. The tower had been ransacked and Dargath killed by brigands. Though eventually the perpetrators would be found and punished the events would be etched into his memory and outlook on life. Shortly after this Jelena petitioned the Patriarch and was recalled to the relatively safer lands of Fairhaven in Aundair. Publicly it was to take a new position within the House. Privately though it was an excuse to take the family away from the horror’ and loss of Dargath.

But his childhood would be cut short soon after arriving in Fairhaven. Like many such moments it began in the most simple of settings. While visiting with his uncle and other family members Marek (Age 11) accidentally broke a rare crystal statuette. To his families’ amazement, before they could react, the boy had called forth the power of the Mark of Making. While many in the family carried the Dragonmark it was years before most had manifested their own Mark. With his families urging he was taken and tested at the city of Arcanix and the Arcane Congress where he was discovered to have a true affinity for the art of magic. After little debate it was decided he would be placed with an old family friend, Magnus Koell, to learn his craft as an apprentice.

Initially young Marek was nervous about leaving home. But after some conversations with family and Magnus his curiosity could not be denied. The chance to learn and see so much became a possibility the boy could not let pass. So shortly after his birthday that year (Age – 12) Marek began his apprenticeship and took his first steps into a much larger world. Over the next 8 years he honed his craft and learn all he could of what Master Koell had to offer. His mentor also took him on various travels, both for research and enlightenment in it’s own right. Together they traveled to the Towers of Arcanix (frequently), the Wizards Enclave in Aundair (occasionally), the Great Library of Korranberg, and the Hall of Arcane Studies in Karrnath, among others places both large and small. For a bright, inquisitive young man it was the best of times, almost idyllic.

But like many things it was not meant to last. As is common among teenagers’ tragedy struck in a moment of passion. Though depending where the story is told, a moment of violence would be more apt. But at its heart it was just a simple mistake concerning a young woman gone horribly wrong. Though granted he never asked, she never told him she was married. When the husband broke into Marek’ room brandishing a sword, Marek quickly did all he could to try and disarm the situation. Unfortunately the man’ temper would not be swayed and he slashed Marek across his ribs. So in defending himself Marek used the most natural weapon he had, his spells. And in a matter of a few seconds the man lay dead at Marek’ feet. So while he had no other choice he regretted the outcome nonetheless. 
After that Marek’ life returned to the routine of lessons and assisting Master Koell with his experiments, with only sporadic time for excitement and fun, despite the fact the War was officially coming to an end. But when Marek (Age – 20) had mastered the basics of his craft and passed all the trials set before him, he was told that his time there had come to an end. And he knew just where he wanted to go. He had heard of a group in Karrnath that seemed to be just the sort of adventure he was looking to begin.
[/sblock]
I am posted as PY - Marek
Init - 12

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=95071


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2005)

Ok, I edited and added a few things to the main post (like rolling HD).  Hope to see the finalized character sheets soon.

Prof Yeti, did you use invisable castle to do your HP?  If so, I need a link.  If not, follow the procedure on rolling them.

I'll take a few days to go over the characters, help give you each a quick "Here's how you got here" background piece if you don't have it, and we should be ready to go.  Hopefully sometime next week (possibly sooner depending on you all).


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 26, 2005)

I will be updating the hit points shortly.


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I will be updating the hit points shortly.



Cool, I got your link,.


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2005)

Rogue's Gallery Thread

Post characters there when finalized.  Post them here first please so I can check and make sure everything's ok.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, I got your link,.




Yeah and I came out better than I thought I would with Hit Points. Just hope karma does cause me to explode.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 26, 2005)

Here are the basics

*Kerlahk d’Tharashk*, House Tharashk Half-Orc, Rogue 3/Master Inquisitor 2; CR 5; Medium Humanoid; HD 3d6 + 2d8 +5; hp 28; Init +0; Spd 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 10, flat-foot 14; Base Atk +3; Grp +5; Atk +5 melee (1d6+2 truncheon) or +5 melee (1d4+2 sap)  or +3 ranged (1d4 hand crossbow); SA: Sneak attack +2d6; SQ: Darkvision, evasion, trapfinding, trap sense (+1 dodge vs. traps); SV: Fort +2, Ref +6 (+7 traps), Will +3; Str 15, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 12

Skills: Appraise 2 (+5), Bluff 7 (+8), Climb 3 (+4, +6 w/rope), Decipher Script 4 (+7), Diplomacy 2 (+7), Disable Device 3 (+6), Escape Artist 2 (+1, +3 vs. rope), Forgery 3 (+6), Gather Information 7 (+10), Hide 3 (+2), Intimidate 2 (+5), Jump 3 (+4), Knowledge-Local 5 (+8), Listen 5 (+7), Move Silently 3 (+2), Open Lock 2 (+4 MW Tools), Search 7 (+10, +14 Inq. Kit), Sense Motive 7 (+9, +13 vs. Bluff), Sleight of Hand 2 (+3), Spot 5 (+7, +11 vs. Disguise), Tumble 2 (+1), and Use Rope 5. Feats: Investigate, Least Dragonmark of Finding, Recognize Imposter. Languages: Common, Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc. 

Age 28, Height 5’8”, Weight 180 lbs.

Spell-like abilities
Locate Object 1/day
Zone of Truth 1/day

Contact/Informant: 3rd level expert teamster: Unmarked member of House Vadalis, originally from Eldeen Reaches, often works on House Orien caravans, has dealt with underworld/smugglers in past.



Possessions: hand crossbow, crossbow bolts, sap, truncheon, MW chain shirt, MW theif's tools, Silk Rope 50', inquisitives kit


----------



## D20Dazza (May 26, 2005)

Good evening/afternoon/morning all,

Excellent, thanks mate. My first PbP so please excuse me everyone if I'm a little shaky as we start off. Promise I'll catch on quick. 

HERE is my Invisible Castle Initiative roll mate. I have edited Whitlok's stats with HPs. I think that's all I have left to do for him (unless you've picked up any errors?). I still owe a little more background and Digga's stats but that's nothing that need hold up play. I'll try and knock that over tonight though (but have a couple of other applications I have to knock over for other PbPs before the role call ends) ;-D>

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2005)

k, you're good for rolls Daz.

Interesting to see that you can't do +1, or maybe the +1 happens after the take highest.

Edit: Yup, put any + you need after the take highest, and it will add it in.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 26, 2005)

Whitlok Background

Whitlok is the last sane surviving member of his immediate family. Most of the minor families that had ties to his clan have been assimilated into other clans now. Clan Khasamenn is affectively dead. His mother is in an asylum in Atur after losing her mind when she discovered the bodies of her husband and most of their children in an apparent murder/suicide. Whitlok, the eldest of the children, had been training in Khyber at the time of the tragedy. Whitlok could not believe that his father could have done such a shallow, selfish act. 

The apparent murder/suicide severely affected the clan’s social standing. They went from socialites to social pariahs. The downfall of Khasamenn's mercantile interests was swift and brutal.

Whitlok mourned like any son would, he convalesced his mother and did what he could to assist the former families of his clan. Eventually he had to sell up his family’s holdings to Antus ir'Soldorak. Whitlok took his mother and moved down to Karrnath. He joined the Karrnathian army so that he could afford to have his mother properly cared for. It was during this time, showing a natural aptitude for scouting, that he was trained in the arts of stealth and woods lore by elven strike troops in Karrnwood. It was also during this time that he met his friend, Digga.

Early in his army career Whitlok met Hanable. It was during a job protecting a caravan that was travelling between Karrnath and Talenta. Hanable happened to be travelling in the same direction and so joined the caravan for a period. Hanable liked the young, quiet dwarf and told him of the Hunters. Whitlok was impressed by the quiet authority and confidence Hanable exuded and, long after their brief encounter, Whitlok still remembered the strength of the man.

At the end of the war Whitlok tracked down the man that had left such an impression on him (well Hanable lets him believe that he tracked him down). Still needing an income to support his mother he was seeking work. Hanable had told Whitlok some of his plans for the Hunters and Whitlok craved action. Whitlok signed on immediately and has been working for Hanable for the last 2 years. 

Hanable had discovered the truth about the unfortunate events that had befallen the Khasamenn's and told Whitlok of the link between Antus ir'Soldorak and the Aurum. The wrongness of his father’s actions had rubbed him raw over the last 5 years. He could not reconcile the actions of the man with the father he knew and loved. Hanable helped him uncover the truth. His father had gone against the wishes of the Aurum and had cost them a lucrative deal. The deaths of his family had been pay back.

Whitlok swore revenge, but Hanable counselled patience. "Revenge is a dish best served cold" he told Whitlok. "You can not hope to derail the Aurum single handedly. You need training, skills, magic to counter their's, patience my friend."


Cheers

Daz


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 26, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> My first PbP so please excuse me everyone if I'm a little shaky as we start off. Promise I'll catch on quick.
> 
> Daz




You and me both.


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2005)

Looks good Daz.  Hanable wasn't in the army, but he would have worked with it from time to time.  And he probably tracked you down.

So, change things a little bit to reflect him working with you while you were in the army and telling you about the hunters, and perhaps he found you when you were about to start looking for him.

Seeing how Hanable likes to scout people, he probably specificly asked to work with you, but your character might not be aware of it.  I'm sure you can find a creative way to fit that in.

I'm drawing up a bit of background on Hanable still, but in general, he's believed to be a human that most people estimate to be likely in his early late thirties or early fourties, though it's been rumored that he's actualy a changeling.  He was fairly unknown till he made a name for himself finding relics about 15 years ago, and founded the hunters about 10 years ago.  He's a skillfull negotiator, a shrewd tactician, and good judge of character and talent.  He seems to have a fairly big backing financialy, though that could be from a combination of good negotiations and excelent services.  The hunters have a bit of the autonomy of the houses in many ways, having taken a fairly neutral stance in the war (mostly operating on a contract basis, often disclosing info he found to any/all sides involved in an operation, strangely enemy nations might join in a contract to hire him hoping to use info gained before their enemy or at least be prepaired for what their foes might learn) as well as among the houses, by bringing in people from all over.


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> You and me both.



This will be my first PbP that I've run.  I've been playing in 1 that started about 2 weeks ago, one that started this week, and Living Enworld for almost a month (but no adventure there).  I'm looking forward to the format though.

I hope to have at least 2 turns a week.  I will wait for everyone to post between turns when possable and appropriate (If someone says "I'll let Joe negotiate", I'll obviously not wait for them to post while negotiating).

Idealy, combat will be submitting 2 rounds in advance, and I will roll them out.  If things go realy strange in round 1, I will pause and let you change your round 2 actions, but getting 2 rounds in makes things go a bit faster.  Feel free to give me a ton of conditions (If x dies, then I will attack y,z,q in that order.  Or If this spell fails I will cast this spell next round, etc).  I've written conditional ideas for combat in a Play by E-mail that were almost a page long for 3 rounds.   I'd rather keep it a bit simpler by going with 2 rounds, but 3 is fine.  FYI, tell me in advance if you would intend on using an action point (IE, I use an AP if I roll under a 10, or just I'll use an AP, etc).

Should be fun.


----------



## Elocin (May 26, 2005)

Let me know, when you get a chance, when my character is finalized and I will move it on over to the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 26, 2005)

Thanx much!  I was sick yesterday (and not feeling too great today), so I haven't started statting yet.  I'll bring my books to work tomorrow and try to just most of the basics done if nothing else (i.e. equipment might be a day or two later than that.)


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Thanx much!  I was sick yesterday (and not feeling too great today), so I haven't started statting yet.  I'll bring my books to work tomorrow and try to just most of the basics done if nothing else (i.e. equipment might be a day or two later than that.)




No huge hurry, gives me and others more time to respond.  I haven't seen POL post here since the first time.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Let me know, when you get a chance, when my character is finalized and I will move it on over to the Rogue's Gallery thread.




I need to do math.  You can go ahead and post, but you might need to edit it if there are errors (it happens all the time).

Just to make sure, you didn't give yourself any extra skills beyond the level you got your +2 int from human?  Skill points aren't awarded retroactively due to high int like HP are.


----------



## Temujin (May 27, 2005)

sorry, I haven't posted in a while.

I accidently posted in the RG thinking you have approved my character, let me know what changes I have to make and I will hopefully get everything fixed asap.  I added to my background too, so I don't know if that influences anything you had in mind for my character, and I'll leave his hunter details up to you.

(I can't wait to start  )


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2005)

That's fine.  I figure he probably found the hunters more palitable than the war, so when Hanable offered him employment outside the war, he took it.  As a combat medic, you've probably been on more of the dangerous missions.

Don't forget to roll your HP using Invisable caslte (Do an initial D20 roll and post it, then when I approve it, roll your HP (roll 2, keep best, 1st level max).

Edit: I saw your background, it looks perfect, and amazingly fits well into what I said


----------



## Elocin (May 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I need to do math.  You can go ahead and post, but you might need to edit it if there are errors (it happens all the time).
> 
> Just to make sure, you didn't give yourself any extra skills beyond the level you got your +2 int from human?  Skill points aren't awarded retroactively due to high int like HP are.





I didn't?  Hmm, I will have to take alook at that as I made my characetr using E-tools with all the extra stuff added in from the various books, quite handy that program can be.  I am hoping soon that HeroForge will be back up and running as I have joined a group to update the sheet with all the new books and they are in beta-testing now, YEA!!!

I will check my character out tomorrow and let you know.  Everything should be correct as long as the program is correct.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2005)

I don't know if you did or didn't, I was asking.


----------



## Temujin (May 27, 2005)

Here's my roll http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=95484.

Also, Bront:  If you're looking for extra info on some of my Char's stuff (equipment weight, etc.) some of it is spoilered next to the statblock or whatnot.

My invisiblecastle HP roll for example, is spoilered next to my hp.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2005)

Cool, and you're good to roll.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 27, 2005)

Cool, no worries Bront, I'm real life gaming tonight so probably won't get a chance to edit the post until Saturday night or maybe even Sunday.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Elocin (May 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I don't know if you did or didn't, I was asking.




Oh, and according to E-Tools I have used up all my skill points so I would say yes I did include it.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Oh, and according to E-Tools I have used up all my skill points so I would say yes I did include it.




Ok, I'll do the math and check (not that I don't trust you, I just like math, I'm a glutton for punishment).  I'm guessing from the HD chart you did Human, Wiz, Human, Human, Wiz for levels?


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll do the math and check (not that I don't trust you, I just like math, I'm a glutton for punishment).  I'm guessing from the HD chart you did Human, Wiz, Human, Human, Wiz for levels?




I think you mean me (Prof Yeti). But please double check. With everything that has been happening I am not even sure of my math right now. But I will double check from my end as well.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 27, 2005)

I did the math again and found the problem, I think. I should have double checked earlier as I moved classes back and forth. Well 1 point has already been subtracted but I might need to lose another. 

Here is the question
At 4th level I received a +2 to my Int as part of my Paragon class. Would the stat raise affect my skill points for that level? Or not go into effect till 5th level? I have played other campaigns that have done it both ways.


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2005)

Yes, in general, other assuming you qualified to enter a class (IE, no entering a PrC because you get the feat at 9th level and enter the PrC at that level), anything after that you gain in the most benificial order possable, so you get the skill points.

At least that's how I work it.  Simplest way to deal with it.

I promise I'll run the numbers on the characters tomorow.  I'll have some extra time then, and should be awake.

Temujin, HP are rolled roll 2 keep the best one, so you can either A) keep what you have at 27 B) Roll a second set and compair the two or C) reroll them all rolling 2 keep best for each level after first.  I'm flexable.  I have instructions on roll 2 keep highest somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 28, 2005)

Great. Thanks.


----------



## Temujin (May 28, 2005)

I rolled once, can't I just keep the ones I have?  I'm fine with these.


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2005)

THat was option A.  You're good.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2005)

Hi Bront,

I edited Whitlok's background above to remove the army link with Hanable. Let me know if everything is good and I'll move him to the rogues gallery.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 29, 2005)

Looks good Daz.

Still waiting for POL, if we don't hear from him by the middle of next week, MavrickWeirdo, you're in instead.


----------



## Bront (May 29, 2005)

Ok, I did math on the 4 of the 5 posted characters.

Daz, Temujin and Prof Yeti, you're all good.  Post, and we're ready to roll.

Mavrick Weirdo, I cound you as having spent 78 out of 84 skill points ((8+3)*6 for rogue, plus (6+3)*2 for inquisitive = 84).  Fix that and let me know, then you should be ready to post.

Elocin, could you do me a favor and break up your skill ranks and your actual modifier?  Would make things a bit easier for me to check the math.  You can put it in a different section if you want.

Still waiting on Defcon 1 (I know it's in progres) and Pol.  As I said before, if I don't hear from Pol, I'll assume he's droping and Maverick is in.


----------



## Bront (May 29, 2005)

I never did get anyone commenting on this, so I'l ask here.

Should I use the UA spontanious metamagic rules?  I'm sort of iffy on them, especialy since eberron has a few ways to use metamagic using AP, and there are now sudden metamagic feats out there.  I'd like player input.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2005)

Hi Bront,

I didn't comment on the UA spontaneous metamagic thing because I don't plan on my PC ever needing to worry about it. I was thinking that after he finishes with Extreme Explorer he would take the 5 level thief/acrobat PC from Complete Adventurer, seemed to fit with the whole treasure hunting theme.

Whitlok is now in the Rogues Gallery.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi Bront,
> 
> I didn't comment on the UA spontaneous metamagic thing because I don't plan on my PC ever needing to worry about it. I was thinking that after he finishes with Extreme Explorer he would take the 5 level thief/acrobat PC from Complete Adventurer, seemed to fit with the whole treasure hunting theme.
> 
> ...




Cool

No prob on not commenting, it was more a general question though, because obviously I get to use it then too as a GM.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2005)

G'day,

If I get a chance I'll have a look at UA tonight and see if I have any opinion on you frying our arses with souped up metamagic ;-D>

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2005)

Hi Bront,

Which of the variant rules are you thinking of dabbling with - daily uses or extra spell slots? I rarely use metamagic when playing a spell caster (mind you I rarely play spell casters (something I am changing), I normally end up having to fill the rogue 'spot') for the very reasons the article sites. I'd be willing to have a bash with one of the systems.

Prof Yeti and Temujin, this change could drastically alter the way you approach your feats and spells. Might even call for a relook at the PCs if Bront does decide to use the house rule. If you don't have the book let me know and I'll give you a brief outline.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2005)

Daily spontanious uses was what I was considering.  I'm sort of leaning against it, but wanted feedback.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 30, 2005)

Greetings and Salutations

I too am curious as to which variant you were thinking about?

Oops. Already answered this one. So...just ignore...nothing to see.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Daily spontanious uses was what I was considering.  I'm sort of leaning against it, but wanted feedback.




Then I will "Just say NO." Actually I have no problem with the choice since I have never been a big fan of Meta-Magic. (And hadn't really planned on taking any.)


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2005)

Ok, that makes it fairly simple then.  If the Wizard says no, hehe.


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 30, 2005)

Hey don't get me wrong I am all about things that make my character more powerful. But I have also played in enough games were the group and I got spanked by the bad guy using the same stuff. So I am more than willing to forego that again.  

Plus I can still take a Sudden XXX feat, right?


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2005)

As long as you qualify for it, yes


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2005)

Bront, I have a shifter druid or a human fighter/rogue (or swashbuckler if allowed) in mind if you need an alt.


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2005)

Either would work.  Amazingly, we don't have a rogue (Don't know how that happened), but a druid could be usefull to.  Swashbuckler is ok.

I was hoping to start by this coming weekend.  I haven't heard from Pol, though we have someone in the 1st alt slot.  If someone else falls through, you'd be next in line assuming you've been approved.


----------



## Candide (May 30, 2005)

I'm signing up for alternate-hood. Kalashtar Monk/Psion or psychic warrior. I'll see what ideas I come up with. Who knows what I'll end up presenting.


----------



## Elocin (May 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Elocin, could you do me a favor and break up your skill ranks and your actual modifier?  Would make things a bit easier for me to check the math.  You can put it in a different section if you want.




Ok I will get this done for you first thing tomorrow morning when I get back to work as that is where my character is saved.  I will add it to my current character sheet to keep things simple and neat.


----------



## Elocin (May 31, 2005)

Skills are updated and I will e-mail you my character sheet from the E-tools format for you to look over.  The e-tools program doe snot have the Feat Shifeters Instinct in it so I just added a +1 on here to the skills that it adds to and added a +2 on here to Initiative as well.  So there will be a slight discrepency for those.


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

That's fine.  I'll look it over.


----------



## Elocin (May 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That's fine.  I'll look it over.




If you can send me your email address to rtbailey01 (at) comcast.net I can send you the print page from e-tools to look over and can send you the e0tools .chr file to look over.  E-tools does not have the Shifter Instincts Feat in it so I just added the bonus's form that to my character sheet on here.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> If you can send me your email address to rtbailey01 (at) comcast.net I can send you the print page from e-tools to look over and can send you the e0tools .chr file to look over.  E-tools does not have the Shifter Instincts Feat in it so I just added the bonus's form that to my character sheet on here.
> 
> Looking forward to this.




E-mail sent.

I count you being 4 skill points short.  You should have 50 ((6+1)*5 +(4+1)*3), and I count 46 (6+7+8+6+5+6+8).


----------



## Candide (Jun 1, 2005)

Bront, do you still want me to send/present a character concept? I know I'm just an alternate. Unless you've got space? huh? huh?


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, I'm still looking for a few alternates.  Haven't heard from POL since he posted the first time, and Defcom hasn't posted for a bit.  I have accepted one alternate already.


----------



## Candide (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a Half-Elf Rogue4/Dragonmarked Heir1 of House Lyrander. He's part of the Windwright's Guild and wishes to have his own airship one day. He gets caught up in the idea of adventure and excitement. He'd rather do that than house business. I'll post him soon.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Either would work.  Amazingly, we don't have a rogue (Don't know how that happened), but a druid could be usefull to.  Swashbuckler is ok.
> 
> I was hoping to start by this coming weekend.  I haven't heard from Pol, though we have someone in the 1st alt slot.  If someone else falls through, you'd be next in line assuming you've been approved.




My Alt has some rogue levels.

First time I ever made a rogue with no dex bonus,  :\  Then again it's the first time I made an Orc with 16 Int.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> My Alt has some rogue levels.
> 
> First time I ever made a rogue with no dex bonus,  :\  Then again it's the first time I made an Orc with 16 Int.




True, and if Pol or Defcom don't post or let me know what's up by this weekend, you're in.

If we loose both, the 2nd alt is up.  Given no one's taken that slot yet, tis' first come first serve.


----------



## Candide (Jun 1, 2005)

Maverick, that's madness I tell you! Madness!.....




Okay, character posting time. You can check my HP rolls here and here 

*Thalian "Talon" d'Lyrander*

Half-Elf Rogue 4/Dragonmark Heir1 (XP 10,000) Alignment: N
Height: 5'8" Weight: 130lbs. Age: 25
hair: blackish brown eyes: green skin: fair
Region of Origin: Thrane
Action Points: 7

STR   10
DEX  16 +3
CON  11
INT    16 +3
WIS   13 +1
CHA  16 +3

HP: 32 (6+6+6+6+8)
Init: +3

BAB/Grapple: +3/+3

Speed: 30ft

ACP:-1
AC: 18 (+1 chain shirt; +3 Dex)
Touch/Flatfooted: 13/15

Fort: 4 = 3 +0  +1
Ref:  10 = 6 +3  +1
Will: 5 = 3 +1  +1

Skills: 84
Appraise                                     +11(8ranks +3Int)
Balance                               +13(8ranks +3Dex +2Dragonmark)
Bluff                                 +11(8ranks +3Cha)
Diplomacy                               +13(8ranks +3Cha +2racial)
Gather Information                   +13(8ranks +3Cha +2racial)
Hide                                    +6(3ranks +3dex)
Intimidate                  +11(8ranks +3Cha)
Knowledge: Arcana      +7(4ranks +3Int)
Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty   +7(4ranks +3Int)
Listen                           +5(3ranks+1Wis, +1racial)
Move Silently      +6(3ranks +3dex)
Search                              +4(+3Int, +1racial)
Sense Motive +11(8ranks +3Cha)
Spot                 +5(3ranks +1Wis, +1racial)   
Tumble              +7(4 ranks, +3Dex)
Use Rope           +7(4 ranks, +3Dex)



Languages: Common, Elven, Gnome, Dwarven, Halfling

Feats: Least Dragonmark(storm), Favored in House. Least Mark of Storm abilities: _Endure elements_ 1/day, _fog cloud_ 1/day or _gust of wind_(DC 14) 1/day; +2 bonus on balance checks. Lesser Mark of Storm: _sleet storm_(DC 15) 1/day, _wind's favor_ 1/day or _wind wall_(DC 15) 1/day

With sleet storm, a character can create either warm rain or freezing sleet.

A character using wind's favor can create a localized area of strong wind (approximately 30mph) in an area 10 feet wide, 10 feet high, and 100 feet + 20 feet per caster level long. The wind blows for 1 hr./caster level or untill dismissed. By concentrating as a full round action, the character can change the direction of the wind by 45 degrees.

Abilities:
Half-Elf-
- +1 on Listen Search and Spot
- +2 on Diplomacy and Gather Information
- Elven Blood

Rogue-
- Sneak Attack +2d6
- Trapfinding
- Trapsense +1
- Evasion
- Uncanny Dodge

Dragonmarked Heir-
- Lesser Dragonmark(storm); Wind's Favor
- House Status(+1 to skills/checks dealing with other Lyrander members)



Items:
+1 Mithril Chain Shirt – 2,100gp
Vest of resistance +1 – 1,000gp
Comp. Shortbow – 75gp
40 arrows – 2gp
+1 rapier – 2,320gp
Heward’s handy haversack - 2000gp
2 Royal Outfits - 400
3 Explorer’s outfit – 10gp(one is free)
Potion of Eagle's Splendor – 300gp
Potion of cure moderate wounds – 300gp
Waterskin - 1gp
Trail Rations (enough for a month, 42 lbs) - 56gp


Monies: 446

Personality:
"Talon" is a noble. In just about every sense of the word. However, he's definitely not afraid to get his hands dirty. When adventuring he could be quoted as saying "This might be dangerous, you go first." He prefers richer things if he can get them. He is fascinated by Xen'drik. So much lost knowledge(and riches to be precise) are to be found there, so he believes.

Appearance: 
A rather dashing Half-Elf, he stands at just over 5 and a half feet. Fair skin, with dark brown hair and green eyes adorn his good looking features.

Background:
Talon hates House business. Unless they include "negotiations" then he's your man. Underhanded negotiations are fun for him too. In his youth, Talon scampered off on any kind of voyage or ship he could. This is now called Wanderlust by some, but by other House Lyrander members it's just the last vestiges of youth before accepting responcibility. Talon laughs at the idea. Still a bit of a child at heart, he seeks adventure and exploring and all the little things kids usually dream of before settling for less exciting careers.

With his hatred of House business, Talon is remarkably interested in the shipping and movement of things. By this, it means he hates the usual paperwork of the deliveries. He loves the travel though.

He got his first taste of Xen'drik when an adventuring crew traveled there 5 years ago. The cyclopean temples were magnificent. So much he wanted to pilfer through. Or rob, depending on your view. Trouble was that the expedition went south, all others were killed by a giant scorpion/drow hybrid leading a large group of drow. They apparently were staging an attack against a group of giants who lived in a ruined temple. Talon and the adventurers got caught in the wrong place at the right time. Suffice to say that Talon does not speak of the incident much if at all. However, this horrible happenstance has not curbed the Half-Elf's lust for adventure...


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

Remember, it's roll 2 keep best for HP.


----------



## Candide (Jun 1, 2005)

roll 2 sets of hp and keep the better? or roll 2 dice per level and keep the better?

I rolled 2 of the d6s over, they were the only ones I could roll again to get the better of since I rolled max on the others

check them here 
I believe I rolled max hp then too. 6+6+6+6+8=32


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 1, 2005)

Final version

*Kerlahk d’Tharashk*, House Tharashk Half-Orc, Rogue 3/Master Inquisitor 2; CR 5; Medium Humanoid; 
HD 3d6 + 2d8 +5; hp 28; 6 1st level +3 second, +4 third, +5 fourth, +5 fifth, +5 Con Dice roll 
Init +0; Spd 30 ft.; AC 15, touch 10, flat-foot 15; Base Atk +3; Grp +5; Atk +5 melee (1d6+2 truncheon) or +5 melee (1d4+2 sap)  or +3 ranged (1d4 hand crossbow); SA: Sneak attack +2d6; SQ: Darkvision, evasion, trapfinding, trap sense (+1 dodge vs. traps); SV: Fort +2, Ref +6 (+7 traps), Will +3; Str 15, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 12

Skills 66 Rogue +18 M.I.: Appraise 2 (+5), Bluff 7 (+8), Climb 3 (+4, +6 w/rope), Decipher Script 4 (+7), Diplomacy 2 (+7), Disable Device 3 (+6), Escape Artist 2 (+1, +3 vs. rope), Forgery 3 (+6), Gather Information 7 (+10), Hide 3 (+2), Intimidate 2 (+5), Jump 3 (+4), Knowledge-Local 5 (+8), Listen 5 (+7), Move Silently 3 (+2), Open Lock 2 (+4 MW Tools), Search 7 (+10, +14 Inq. Kit), Sense Motive 7 (+9, +13 vs. Bluff), Sleight of Hand 2 (+3), Spot 5 (+7, +11 vs. Disguise), Tumble 2 (+1), and Use Rope 5. Feats: Investigate, Least Dragonmark of Finding, Recognize Imposter. Languages: Common, Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc. 

Age 28, Height 5’8”, Weight 180 lbs.

Spell-like abilities
Locate Object 1/day
Zone of Truth 1/day

Contact/Informant: 3rd level expert teamster: Unmarked member of House Vadalis, originally from Eldeen Reaches, often works on House Orien caravans, has dealt with underworld/smugglers in past.

Possessions: crossbow bolts, hand crossbow, inquisitives kit, MW chain shirt, MW theives' tools, sap, Silk Rope 50', truncheon,  

Amulet of Natural Armor+1, Potion of Neutralize Poison, 3x Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 

Eberron Shard attuned to Zone of Truth: When _Zone of Truth_ is centered on this Dragonshard, the emanation radius triples.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> roll 2 sets of hp and keep the better? or roll 2 dice per level and keep the better?
> 
> I rolled 2 of the d6s over, they were the only ones I could roll again to get the better of since I rolled max on the others
> 
> ...



Roll 2 keep the better per level

You're good to go then on HP.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

Weirdo, you're good.  I assume that's a amulet of Natural Armor +1 (you didn't list the bonus.

On a side note, as long as I can figure out your sheet, we're fine.  My personal preference, and the one I use, is here if anyone is interested though.  Very nice, easy to update and read.  Best if edited in a text editor like notepad or textpad before posted (helps line everything up).

Not a requirement by any means.  Just wanted to share it.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Weirdo, you're good.  I assume that's a amulet of Natural Armor +1 (you didn't list the bonus.
> 
> On a side note, as long as I can figure out your sheet, we're fine.  My personal preference, and the one I use, is here if anyone is interested though.  Very nice, easy to update and read.  Best if edited in a text editor like notepad or textpad before posted (helps line everything up).
> 
> Not a requirement by any means.  Just wanted to share it.




Yes, that's a +1 bonus to Natural Armor


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checking in to let you know I am just lurking around whenever you need me.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

I know you're lurking.  I'm more worried about the other two who haven't said much in a while.  Defcom might be on vacation still, but hopefully we'll hear from him.

Don't know what happened to Pol.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> E-mail sent.
> 
> I count you being 4 skill points short.  You should have 50 ((6+1)*5 +(4+1)*3), and I count 46 (6+7+8+6+5+6+8).




I will look into this today and get back to you.  Also to let everyone know I will be gone all this weekend to Lake Tahoe on a Bachelor Party so will have no access to the internet.

I am hoping to remember this weekend, but probably not likely.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

Anune is ready if you need her.  [sblock]* Anune of House Deneith
Female Human Swashbuckler 5*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Height:* 5' 2''
*Weight:* 112lbs
*Hair:* Light Brown
*Eyes:* Gray
*Age:* 17

*Str:* 8 (-1) 
*Dex:* 18 (+4) 
*Con:* 11 (+0)  
*Int:* 18 (+4) [+1 level]
*Wis:* 12 (+1) 
*Cha:* 15 (+2) 

*Class and Racial Abilities:* Extra feat at 1st level, 4 additional skill points at level 1, 1 additional skill point at each level thereafter.  Weapon Finesse, Grace +1 (bonus to Ref saves), Insightful Strike (uses Int bonus in addition to Str bonus for weapon dmg), Dodge +1.  Proficient with all simple and martial weapons and light armor.  

*Hit Dice:* 5d10
*HP:* 42
*AC:* 20 (+4 Dex, +5 armor, +1 shield)
*Init:* +4 (+4 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +5 [+4 base, +0 Con, +1 cloak]
Reflex +7 [+1 base, +4 Dex, +1 Grace, +1 cloak]
Will +3 [+1 base, +1 Wis, +1 cloak]

*BAB:* +5
*Melee Atk:* +10 (1d6+3/18-20/x2/P, +1 rapier)  
*Ranged Atk:* +9 (1d8/19-20/x2/80 ft./P, light crossbow)

*Skills:*
Balance +14 [8 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 synergy]
Bluff +10 [8 ranks, +2 Cha]
Climb +4 [5 ranks, -1 Str]
Diplomacy +6 [0 ranks, +2 Cha, +4 synergy]
Escape Artist +12 [8 ranks, +4 Dex]
Intimidate +4 [0 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 synergy]
Jump +6 [5 ranks, -1 Str, +2 synergy]
Search +8 [8cc ranks, +4 Int]
Sense Motive +11 [8 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 dragonmark]
Tumble +14 [8 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 synergy]
Use Rope +12 [8 ranks, +4 Dex]

*Feats:*
Least Dragnomark of Warding (1st level human bonus) _shield of faith_
Combat Expertise (1st level)
Improved Disarm (3rd level)

*Languages:* Common, Elven, Dwarven, Giant, Orc

*Equipment:*
*Mithril shirt +1* – 2,100gp
*MW buckler* – 165gp
*+1 rapier* – 2,320gp
*Torque of resistance +1* – 1,000gp
*Light crossbow* – 35gp
*30 bolts* – 3gp
*Traveler’s clothes* - free
*Heward’s handy haversack*  - 2000gp
*2 Courtier’s outfits with jewelry* – 160gp
*Explorer’s outfit* – 10gp
*Scholar’s outfit* – 5gp
*Artisan’s outfit* – 1gp
*Everlasting torch* – 110gp
*2 daggers* – 4gp
*Bedroll* 5sp
*Waterskin* 1gp
*50 ft. silk rope* 10gp
*Trail rations (20 days worth)* 10gp
*Belt pouch* 1gp
*Potion of blur* – 300gp
*Potion of cat’s grace* – 300gp
*Potion of cure moderate wounds* – 300gp

*Money*
166gp, 5sp

~~~~~

*Appearance:* http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/art/r/a/raleigh/female_swashbuckler.jpg.html
Anune is a slight woman, though vivacious and elegant in form.  Her light brown hair is worn loose or tied back with a ribbon of silk, and her gray eyes challenge those that meet her gaze.  She prefers clothes of blue or yellow, elegantly cut for easy movement.  She wears her rapier easily on her hip, and her crossbow hooked to her belt.

*Personality and Background:*   Anune was not directly involved with the Last War, being barely past childhood when the war ended. As such she has a very carefree way of looking at life, a fresh and exuberant way of living, sheltered and protected by her family. Though she knew intellectually what had happened, and certainly talked to others that had been in the war, it seemed less real to her.

Despite her relative innocence, however, she was trained in the arts of warding and guarding with the rest of her sisters and brothers. A natural acrobat, the schooling of defense and attack came easily to her. Though she was not the strongest or the sturdiest bodyguard to come from House Deneith, she was one of the subtler. Not being a hulking brute, or even a tall and strapping warrior could have its advantages, and Anune was slender and shapely enough to pass from anything from someone else's daughter to a serving wench.

Anune had ambitions of being a Blademark, and perhaps one day rising to high status within her House. Brazen and confident in her own abilities, she has taken small guarding jobs for her House and waits for the day when she can truly impress her family.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Bront,

Sorry if I've missed it but when do you think we'll kick things off? Are we still awaiting PCs or are we good to go? Looking forward to this one mate.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2005)

Elocin needs to fix his skills and post in the RG, And then we're short 1 PC if I cound Weirdo since Pol and Defcom1 have sort of disapeared (They've been on and posting, but haven't stoped in this thread in over a week).  I've got to approve Isida's and Candide's PCs, as well (will do a bit later) and then they're good to go.

I'm hoping by this weekend we can get started.

BTW, in the brief glimps, Candide, you need to specify what your Dragonmark does (Which powers you have and how many times per day, plus you might want to hack out other stats like DC, duration, ect, since you get a caster level boost)


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

Isida, you're clear to post in the RG

Candide, you're short 20 skill points.


----------



## Candide (Jun 3, 2005)

Really? wow. I guess I hadn't taken into account the difference in Rogue skill points compared to the original version of this character which was Half Elf Paragon/Human Paragon/Dragonmark Heir. I'll take care of that and the dragonmark spell-like abilities later today.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 3, 2005)

I think I still have some gold left, I'd like to make the truncheon (light mace) a masterwork truncheon with a Byechk head 1805 gp


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I think I still have some gold left, I'd like to make the truncheon (light mace) a masterwork truncheon with a Byechk head 1805 gp




What is Byechk?


----------



## Candide (Jun 3, 2005)

Bront, its a special material in eberron like Mithral or Adamantine. It bypasses the DR of Daelkyr, Mindflayers, lots of stuff.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

The Game will be affoot tonight or tomorow morning at the latest.  I understand some people may be out of town, that's fine.  Make any final preperations you need to, make sure you have noted any spells you have memoriesed (Please make sure it's easy for me to find where it is on your character sheet).

Isida and Candide, you're both in (Yes, that makes 7, oh well).  Make sure you're finished and posted in the RG as soon as possable (I know you need 20 more skill points Candide, I'm trusting you'll get them assigned by tonight).

Pol and Defcom, if you're still around but missed this till now, you can still sign up as alts.  I need your characters posted here though please.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 3, 2005)

Bront, I'm all posted.    Thanks for letting me in.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Bront, its a special material in eberron like Mithral or Adamantine. It bypasses the DR of Daelkyr, Mindflayers, lots of stuff.



Doh

I found it, no problems.  you can go for it.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 3, 2005)

I am ready to go except for the vacation I am tkaing this weekend so I will nto be able to post till I get back to work Monday morning, feel free to treat me like a puppet.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

K, I will if it causes a problem, but depending on all the other factors, we might be able to wait for you.

Like I said, should get the first IC post up tonight or tomorow (pending Candide's fix)


----------



## Candide (Jun 4, 2005)

Skill points are assigned. I couldn't find what to do on the DCs for the Dragonmark spell-like abilities. I assumed it was like DC 10 +spell level+ability mod. Or is it 10 plus half HD, +Cha mod? Not sure. Thanks for taking me.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 4, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Skill points are assigned. I couldn't find what to do on the DCs for the Dragonmark spell-like abilities. I assumed it was like DC 10 +spell level+ability mod. Or is it 10 plus half HD, +Cha mod? Not sure. Thanks for taking me.




page 56
Least Dragonmark Feat

saving throw has a DC of 10 + level of the spell + Cha modifier

Caster level is 1 + dragonmark heir level (if any).

It looks like you still need to indicate which one of the least dragonmark spell-like abilities your character will have.


----------



## Candide (Jun 4, 2005)

got it now. thanks


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 4, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Feats: Least Dragonmark(storm), Least Mark of Storm abilities: _Endure elements_ 1/day, _fog cloud_ 1/day or _gust of wind_(DC 14) 1/day;




So which One of these three are you choosing for Talon?


----------



## Candide (Jun 4, 2005)

Gust of Wind and Wind's favor. I'm changing things now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

How do you get both?


----------



## Candide (Jun 4, 2005)

They are from two different sources. One is from the least, on is from lesser.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

Ah, that's why I was confused.  We can't take the Lesser Dragonmark feat yet because that requires 9 ranks in any two skills.  We're 5th level, last time I checked.  Max ranks for 5th level is 8 ranks in any class skill.  So it's impossible to have the Lesser Dragonmark feat until 6th level.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

You can with Dragonmark Heir, which grants it as a class ability, and only requires 2 skills at 7.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 4, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> Gust of Wind and Wind's favor. I'm changing things now.




When you take a 2nd level of Dragonmarked Heir you get to choose between geting one of the other 2 spell-like abilities 1/day, or getting Gust of Wind an additional time per day.

Personally I am thinking of taking Favored of House as my next feat so I can take Dragonmarked Heir at level 7.
 (I know taking 2 prestige classes is frowned on, but I think Dragonmarked Heir/Finding, and Master Inquisitive actually make sense in the same person. Might also combine well with Mark of Detection, or Mark of Shadow.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You can with Dragonmark Heir, which grants it as a class ability, and only requires 2 skills at 7.



  Ah ha.  I see.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

Weirdo, if it fits the concept, I'll let you take 7 PrCs (don't try it).  But it's RP above crunch.  So hopefully you work your magic to "Find Favor in your House", and beyond that, develope using your mark.  I'm not going to not let you take the feat, but just try to play it up.

FYI, everyone has an item called the Hunters Broach.  It's a broach item that broadcasts your voice to other similarly tuned broaches within a 500' Radius.  Amazingly, you 7 all have them tuned to each other.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

How convienient is that?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Weirdo, if it fits the concept, I'll let you take 7 PrCs (don't try it).  But it's RP above crunch.  So hopefully you work your magic to "Find Favor in your House", and beyond that, develope using your mark.  I'm not going to not let you take the feat, but just try to play it up.
> 
> FYI, everyone has an item called the Hunters Broach.  It's a broach item that broadcasts your voice to other similarly tuned broaches within a 500' Radius.  Amazingly, you 7 all have them tuned to each other.




To be honest I'm holding myself back from "Over-inventing" the character before we get started. In the back of my mind I have been thinking about "How does an intelligent Half-Orc act? Do I believe in a divine power? How did my contact and I first meet? How long have I worked for Hanible?"

I don't think you'll find my RP lacking.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

The game is afoot here.

Wow, 1 posts and I didn't kill anyone, I'm getting better


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 4, 2005)

Excellent, do you want us to post in initiative order?


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

No, just post, I'll sort it out.

If I wait for initiative order, might be a while, Elocin is on vacation.  If we end up waiting on him, I'll robot him (Hope he has perform dance)


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 4, 2005)

Cool, posted my first actions. Hope the Ogres are within 20' of the cart, otherwise I'm going to be swinging pretty wide of the mark ;-D>


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> This will be my first PbP that I've run.  I've been playing in 1 that started about 2 weeks ago, one that started this week, and Living Enworld for almost a month (but no adventure there).  I'm looking forward to the format though.
> 
> I hope to have at least 2 turns a week.  I will wait for everyone to post between turns when possable and appropriate (If someone says "I'll let Joe negotiate", I'll obviously not wait for them to post while negotiating).
> 
> ...




Everyone Keep you 2nd round actions in mind


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

I was wondering if we could possibly get a map of our situation please?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes I concur with Isida. A map would be excellent as terrain may affect my opening action.  

Mainly I just don't want my first action ever to zorch my companions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

That would be very embarassing...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 4, 2005)

Bront I have a question about how the skill _Knowlege-Local_ works. Keith Baker mentions so posibilities in his Dragonshard _What Do You Know?_ 

Which interprtation do you prefer?

Also I am guessing that Hanable's Hunters is based out of Sharn and our mission to Vedykar (?) takes us near the Breland/Droaam border


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I was wondering if we could possibly get a map of our situation please?



I am unfortunately infinately bad with manufacturing graphics.  Any chance you know of a good tool to make a quick grid?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

MS Paint?

Or sometimes I just make maps with letters:

------------------------
--------WWW----------
--------WWW--A--O----
----------------O--O---

That map above might represent Anune standing next to a wagon with three ogres nearby.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Bront I have a question about how the skill _Knowlege-Local_ works. Keith Baker mentions so posibilities in his Dragonshard _What Do You Know?_
> 
> Which interprtation do you prefer?
> 
> Also I am guessing that Hanable's Hunters is based out of Sharn and our mission to Vedykar (?) takes us near the Breland/Droaam border




Generaly, Knowledge Local gives you a chance to know something specific about the local area, local events, or local histories.  The closer it is to where you are from or where you've spent a large amount of time, the easier the check.  As you spend more time in a location, you learn more about it, so later checks become easier.

I'm fairly flexable in Knowledge rolls, and if you think you might be able to gleam info from one, let me know.  I'll try to pre-empt you on this as well when appropriate.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Background: Hanable's Hunters is an elete treasure hunter and artifact recovery organization based in Karrnath.



Technicaly, Karrlakton.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Generaly, Knowledge Local gives you a chance to know something specific about the local area, local events, or local histories.  The closer it is to where you are from or where you've spent a large amount of time, the easier the check.  As you spend more time in a location, you learn more about it, so later checks become easier.
> 
> I'm fairly flexable in Knowledge rolls, and if you think you might be able to gleam info from one, let me know.  I'll try to pre-empt you on this as well when appropriate.
> 
> ...




Karrlakton to Vedykar in Karrnath, got it, thanks


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

Yup, otherwise it's a much longer trip than Master Mandor suggested (And yes, you'll get more info on him later).

Don't worry about round 2 of combat at the moment if you can't wrap your head around it yet btw.  I'm sort of new at this too, so don't worry if you only post 1 round in advance at the moment.  We'll do the first round, and go from there.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 4, 2005)

HI Bront,

As suggested I sussed the map and, based on the distance and the numbers (for somer reason I thought there were about 4 of the buggers), have changed my action slightly. His initial action was based on bloodlust at seeing a traditional enemy; seeing that many of them though his soldier skills are kicking in - he may be a dwarf but he ain't a bloody idiot ;-D>

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> HI Bront,
> 
> As suggested I sussed the map and, based on the distance and the numbers (for somer reason I thought there were about 4 of the buggers), have changed my action slightly. His initial action was based on bloodlust at seeing a traditional enemy; seeing that many of them though his soldier skills are kicking in - he may be a dwarf but he ain't a bloody idiot ;-D>
> 
> ...



There goes my first easy kill 

BTW, as much as I joke about it, the closest I've come to killing a character is a 7th seas game where the player refused to use his Drama Dice (sort of like action points, but you get exp if you don't use them at the end of a session) to defend himself and continued to make stupid decisions.  Of course, in that system, it's hard to actualy kill someone, but he was knocked unconsious, and eventualy used a Drama Die to wake up when I informed him that he wouldn't be getting full experience for the adventure if he refused to participate in the second half by staying unconsious.  Amazingly enough, shortly after that adventure, he started using his drama dice occasionaly at appropriate times.   

Don't think I won't kill ya though.  I don't like the dice killing people (it happens, but not if you're generaly careful), but I'm not afraid to punish raw, repeated stupidity.


----------



## Temujin (Jun 4, 2005)

Arrgh Dazza, now I have to change my actions slightly so my character doesn't look like a lunatic.   



Hmm... after seeing the map it wouldn't matter.. I am nowhere near you...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 4, 2005)

Are they stepping out of woods/cover?


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

They're a bit too big to have much cover.  Woods are too sparce right there.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> They're a bit too big to have much cover.  Woods are too sparce right there.




No problem I have altered what I had planned and posted my action. Thanks for the clrification.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 4, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> I am ready to go except for the vacation I am tkaing this weekend so I will nto be able to post till I get back to work Monday morning, feel free to treat me like a puppet.




Other than Elocin (who warned us) we all posted within 12 hours. Good start.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

Ok, looks like you're not in bad shape.  Hope everyone was able to follow the combat round.

Candide, please put your combat numbers on your character sheet.  You have weapons, and BAB, but nary the two shall meet on your sheet .  I can do math, but would rather not have to every attack.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2005)

Darn, missed my first PK.  Looks like Brogen will live for now


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Darn, missed my first PK.  Looks like Brogen will live for now




Kerlokh could see Brogen was in trouble, he probably would have tried what Thalian did the next turn, but that might have been too late.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 5, 2005)

I am fine with it the shift. It is what I would have prefered. I just didn't know if I would have seen Brogen get thumped but I am all for the outcome.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2005)

From the cart, you have a better vantage of the entire field, so I assume, much as the system does, that you are constantly looking and turning around, so you had every opertunity to see it.

FYI, I might not be able to process the next round for a bit.  I'm at work now, and have to be up early tomorow, so it might not be till monday night that I'll get a chance to process everything.  Might be sooner, depending on everything.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Kerlokh thinks: "That first hit must have thrown off my sense of direction, I meant to take a digagonal step back toward the wagon, however my opponants must not been expecting me to move this way either, because they both missed."
> 
> OOC: [sblock] If Ogre #2 or Ogre #10 are still a threat in round 3, then after Kerlokh’s round 3 attack, Kerlokh will take a 5’ step back <toward the top of the page> still *Fighting Defensively: Atk +2 melee (1d6+3 truncheon), AC 17, touch 12, flat-foot 15.* and attacking Ogre #2  [/sblock]




Doh, my fault for missing that.  Sorry.

Didn't turn out too bad, and probably helped save Brogen by drawing the one ogre closer to you. (#9 died 2 spaces to the right of you)

Got to love critical hits.  Be glad I'm rolling them for you.  These Ogre's can't roll a die to save their lives.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2005)

Btw, Isida, if you see this, I think we're waiting for you in the Dark Tides Cold Steel IC thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2005)

Right, going over there now.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2005)

Cool.  I knew you were monitoring this thread, figured I'd get your attention


----------



## Elocin (Jun 6, 2005)

WellI m back and I will be posting to the IG thread shortly.  I have made a sligth change to my chracter sheet byt adding in the stats when I am Shifting, Raging and Shifting + Raging in a spoiler tag.  I am pretty sure I got all the changes right but you might want to go over them just in case.

I figured adding this in would help a lot in figuring out what my stats are when I am in my different forms.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 6, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> WellI m back and I will be posting to the IG thread shortly.  I have made a sligth change to my chracter sheet byt adding in the stats when I am Shifting, Raging and Shifting + Raging in a spoiler tag.  I am pretty sure I got all the changes right but you might want to go over them just in case.
> 
> I figured adding this in would help a lot in figuring out what my stats are when I am in my different forms.





welcome back,

It looks like you didn't include the duration for doing both at once, it would be 9 rounds, unless you started the Shift first. 

(With a Con of 22, you can stay shifted for 10 rounds, but the con 22 only lasts 9 rounds; so shifting one round then raging the next would give you the most possible rounds shifted.)

btw, can you tell me when the "calvin & hobbes/deer's ambush in an office" origionally came out?


----------



## Elocin (Jun 6, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> welcome back,
> 
> It looks like you didn't include the duration for doing both at once, it would be 9 rounds, unless you started the Shift first.
> 
> ...




Yea I left that one out on purpose actually as it would depend on which one I started out with, but I do thank you for figuring it out for me.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 6, 2005)

Glad to have you back.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 6, 2005)

Here are a few links to some mapping programs I use for my online games.  For an example go visit this thread and browse through the pages...

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=125117&page=8&pp=40 - Map is posted on Thread #286.

The following link I use to make maps for outside instance and I click on Add NPC to add the characters with their names on it.  Then I click on export map and save it as a jpeg and then insert it into a word document to add it to ENWorld to get below their attachment limit.  So far this has worked really well in my thread.  You can also take other maps form other programs and upload them to this program and so you can move the player and monster icons around - or at least I think you can as I have not done this yet but I am pretty sure you can easily do it.

http://www.nbos.com/download/download-screenmonkey.htm

The following link I use to make maps of dungeons and is really simple to do and should make maps small enough to use.  The maps form this program I save as a jpeg and then import them to the ScreenMonkey program and move the icons around.

http://www.dungeonforge.com/

If you use either one of these let me know if you have any questions and I can see if I can help.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 6, 2005)

Cool Stuff!!!


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Taking a 5' step to Ogre #5 and taking a swing at the ogres torso slicing into him. Shifting/Rage - 7 rounds duration



You're using a reach weapon, so if you close, you can't attack #5.

BTW, it looks like I didn't move Whitlock either, he closed with #1.  Sorry.

Edit: I hope I ran you ok.  You did shift in round 1, and rage in round 2 (so you didn't charge in round 1, which would have been bad, ask Brogen).


----------



## Elocin (Jun 7, 2005)

Right I noticed that and corrected the mistake in the body of my post but it looks like I forgot to change the text in the sblock, off to change it now.

Thanks for the heads up.

You ran me just fine and did exactly what I would have done, especially seeing so many attackers, otherwise yea I would probably have charged forward as well.  Now that I am raged I will probably do some reckless things as I am no longer able to think strategically, to a point.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

NP, if you can't do the action you talked about, I try to approximate it or get the jist.  Coordinating has been interesting though, but I'm getting the hang of it.

Next round should post late tonight when I get home (And then I will promptly go to bed)


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

Ok, obviously, I arbitrarily gave you guys a marching order.  I think you might want to actualy set one up yourself, so I'm going to suggest you come up with it here instead of in the OOC thread.  Feel free to debate it now.  I'd probably want a single file, and double file standard order.  Anything beyond that is up to you.

Also, I'm always open to suggestions or ideas on how to make the game run better, be a better GM, or generaly make it more enjoyable for you guys.  So please, let me know if you have any tips.  Hopefully, we'll be out of combat soon and can move on from there.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 8, 2005)

I fine where you had put me. (In the middle with combat-types all around - grin.) And that is pretty much my vote for a marching order. Single-file, or double matters not as my preference will still be for the middle. (But then I am also up for anything if someone has a better idea)


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2005)

Having a blast so far Bront, I'll let you know if any issues pop up. 

As to marching order Whitlok is happy to be up front to make use of his ranger abilities. At the same time he is content to bring up the rear, shepard the raw recruits and use his crossbow initially if there is any trouble.


----------



## Temujin (Jun 8, 2005)

Just a question.

I'm just a bit confused by the map, didn't I move back to the wagon?

Also, I probably won't be able to post until friday due to complications with real life, but should be good after that.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 8, 2005)

I am fine with where ever the group wants to put me.  I have the highest movement speed of the group so can be anywhere at a moments notice (hopefully).  With my tracking abilities and ranger skills I might be best placed up front as a form of scout.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

Temujin said:
			
		

> Just a question.
> 
> I'm just a bit confused by the map, didn't I move back to the wagon?
> 
> Also, I probably won't be able to post until friday due to complications with real life, but should be good after that.




If I missed that, sorry, yes you did scoot back 5 feet.  You were prone though, so moving more than that would have provoked an AoO, so would standing up.  I think you're clear now though (without checking the map that is).

I'll crunch numbers again tonight.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Kerlokh takes a quick step and closes with both ogres,




That's the second time you moved me closer to #10 when I intended to move further away from #10   

I suggest that on the next map, please include row numbers/collum letters, so we can say "I move diagonally from H12 to I13"

Also I count 32 dmg to Ogre #2, I'm surprized he's still standing.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> That's the second time you moved me closer to #10 when I intended to move further away from #10
> 
> I suggest that on the next map, please include row numbers/collum letters, so we can say "I move diagonally from H12 to I13"
> 
> Also I count 32 dmg to Ogre #2, I'm surprized he's still standing.




Sorry, I have this strange problem of mixing up left and right.  Ultimately, if you stepped the other way, Ogre #10 just takes a 5' step to attack you, and then can also attack Thalian (though not with an AoO).  I'll revise the map, that's my goof.

I do realize I also goofed by not making the ogres 10x10, but oh well.

I did recheck the damage on #2, definately not 36.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, I have this strange problem of mixing up left and right.  Ultimately, if you stepped the other way, Ogre #10 just takes a 5' step to attack you, and then can also attack Thalian (though not with an AoO).




I was aware that Ogre #10 would "follow" me, I  still prefer not being flanked by the ogres.   
I have no trouble with Ogre #10 haveing to choose between attacking Thalian or attacking me.   

Thank you for making the correction


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, obviously, I arbitrarily gave you guys a marching order.  I think you might want to actualy set one up yourself, so I'm going to suggest you come up with it here instead of in the OOC thread.  Feel free to debate it now.  I'd probably want a single file, and double file standard order.  Anything beyond that is up to you.
> 
> Also, I'm always open to suggestions or ideas on how to make the game run better, be a better GM, or generaly make it more enjoyable for you guys.  So please, let me know if you have any tips.  Hopefully, we'll be out of combat soon and can move on from there.




On the whole I think the marching order was o.k. If it were up to me I would switch Brogen & Anune. (Have the cleric in the "protected center", put the swashbuckler in the rear-guard.)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: No change.  If I've got all but one move posted by tomorow night, I'll NPC that move to keep the round moving.





looks like we are waiting for Temujin and/or Isida to post


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry, I've been indisposed for a few days and I didn't have time to warn you guys.  I'm still in the process of catch-up, so if I'm moving too slowly Anune will attempt to Tumble, flank, poke until dead or until she's hurt (half HP), then switch to ranged.


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2005)

NP.

I've taken the oppinion, that in combat, if I'm missing one person for longer than a day, I'll just NPC them for the round.  Will keep combat flowing, but it's the weekend two, so a few others were missing.

I"ll update tomorow morning.


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2005)

Someone melted ogre #2!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 13, 2005)

smelted even


----------



## Temujin (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm back, sorry for the wait.  I'll read the IC thread and catch up, post any actions, whatever tonight.


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

NP, I NPCed you last round, based off of what you had initialy wanted to do.

I must have done well.  You smelted an Ogre (60 points of damage I believe, and I think it had less than 10 left)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 15, 2005)

Temujin said:
			
		

> I'm back, sorry for the wait.  I'll read the IC thread and catch up, post any actions, whatever tonight.




Good to have you back.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> NP, I NPCed you last round, based off of what you had initialy wanted to do.
> 
> I must have done well.  You smelted an Ogre (60 points of damage I believe, and I think it had less than 10 left)




Yuck!....Hopefully I was out of the blast radius. (Save vs. Ogre Brain Grease)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 17, 2005)

Okay I have marked the spells I used (sorry should have done that previous).

But I don't know how if or how many potions yet. But will mark as soon as I hear.

Bront [sblock]I took the Improved Familiar feat at 3rd level but haven't called one yet. Also I don't plan to use the ability till I make 6th level (5th level caster). And my question is is there anything that just flat out doesn't fit the game?

DMG Options -
Celestial (basic familiar type)
Elemental (Air/Earth/Fire/Water)
Shocker Lizard
Stirge

Complete Warrior Options - 
Krenshar
Worg (if there is a non-evil variety)

But I don't want to choose one that is like way from left field for your campaign. Are any of these okay? Do you have any suggestions? I am very flexible.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 17, 2005)

as far as I know, the only potion used was used by Thalian.

I'll look into the other stuff and get back to you (I have a little bit of time)


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

Let me know when you're ready to move on.  You're welcome to investigate as long as you want too.

I'm flexable


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 18, 2005)

Well the outdoors aren't really my speciality. So whenever the others are ready I am good to go.


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Well the outdoors aren't really my speciality. So whenever the others are ready I am good to go.



Hopefully Marek's allergies won't get the best of him


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hopefully Marek's allergies won't get the best of him




Sniff,sniff "Yuck! I fumbled my save vs. pollen!" Anybody got some benedryl?


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> I've been having some righteous computer troubles lately. I'm taking the machine in on monday to have it wiped, I guess. Anyhow, I need you NPC my character for a few days. Maybe less, maybe more. This goes for you to Bront, in your Hanable's Hunters game.




FYI, just in case I make a post for his character.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Regarding the evening gaurd duty, Whitlok, having the use of darkvision, is more than happy to have his turn during the darkest part of the evening.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 20, 2005)

If possible Marek would like to take the first watch. So he can start on his rest period.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2005)

Anune will take whatever, preferrably first.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 20, 2005)

Hobbes can take whatever guard shift no one else wants. He has low-light vision so as long as there are no clouds blotting out the moon he should have plenty of light to see normally.  I also suggest that all the fighters take the most amount of guard duty and leave the casters to sleep the night away.

My suggestions are we do rotations of 3 hours each for three people, so we actually sleep for 9 hours, so everyone gets the minimum of 6 hours of sleep.  We have three guards a night taking 3 hours of guard duty.  The people to do guard duty should be among the following:
Whitlocke
Kerlokh
Hobbes
Anune
Talon

I think Brogan and Marek should always get the most amount of sleep as they are the casters of the group and need the sleep.  In case of emergencies they can take guard duty, but I would rather they be well rested and be able to get their spells again for the morning.  This does not matter so much for Brogan (I think) but I would prefer to be safer then sorry.  Also as another suggestion and this completely depend on if Brogan wants to or not, but I would suggest burning your healing spells at night to make sure everyone is fully healed (ok I might be biased on this point currently).  That way everyone is fully healed in case we are attacked at night and you can always fall back on being the off-tank and hopefully we are not so badly in need of healing that you would still have a few spells left to cast.  At first opportunity I hope to purchase a Wand of Cure Light Wounds as they are the best bang for your buck.

What do you all think?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 20, 2005)

It is fine with me but then it is really the decision of those that would ave to shoulder the weight. So I defer to the group.

oh...and I am all for chipping in for a wand of healing.


----------



## Temujin (Jun 20, 2005)

Brogen'll take last watch, he likes to prepare before the day.  I'll burn what ever is needed to heal as many ppl as I can


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

On a general suggestion, if you use 4 watches, everyone gets 8 hours of sleep, and you've only taken 10.6 or so hours to do it in.  Marek is the only one who needs 8 hours of sleep to recover his spells, Brogen still needs to prey for an hour.

Temujin, just post who you're healing with what or in general, and I'll produce the rolls for you, or you can use the www.invisablecastle.com site you used for HP to roll the dice, just lable them who you're casting on and what spell in the notes.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Bumb, waiting for a watch order, so you can survive the night


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 22, 2005)

Just a suggestion but here goes...

4 hour shifts
1st - Marek, Whitlok, Kerlokh
2nd - Whitlock, Kerlokh, Anune
3rd - Anune, Hobbes, Talon
4th - Hobbes, Talon, Brogen

Everyone gets at least 8 hours and mages has bonus time if we are attacked and he has to add an hour or two. What do you peoples think? :\


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Just a suggestion but here goes...
> 
> 4 hour shifts
> 1st - Marek, Whitlok, Kerlokh
> ...



16 hours of sleep in a 24 hour day?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 22, 2005)

Oops....never do math while finishing paperwork.  

2.75 hour shifts (approx.) for 11 hours total
1st - Marek, Whitlock
2nd - Kerlokh, Talon
3rd - Hobbes, Anune
4th - Brogen, ???

I have no idea who is going to take a second shift, though? And I don't want to leave the only cleric with no back-up. So suggestions!


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

That looks better.   You can always leave one of the other watches with only 1 person.  Unfortunately you don't have any elves.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 22, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Oops....never do math while finishing paperwork.
> 
> 2.75 hour shifts (approx.) for 11 hours total
> 1st - Marek, Whitlock
> ...




Thats o.k. with me


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 22, 2005)

2.75 hour shifts (approx.) for 11 hours total
1st - Whitlock
2nd - Kerlokh, Talon
3rd - Hobbes, Anune
4th - Brogen, Marek

I would be more comfortable with something like this but still don't really like leaving people alone.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

You sure that's the best time to take advantage of Whitlok's darkvision?? I'll happily take lone shift if I'm up first, nothing EVER happens on the first watch.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 22, 2005)

Actually no I am not. But I am open to suggestions. Plus in retrospect the idea of Marek and Brogen (2 humans) on the same watch with no Low-Light or Darkvision isn't the best idea either. It was more a sketch.


----------



## Temujin (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, when is last shift?  Are we getting up at the crack of dawn, or a bit after?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 22, 2005)

I would figure the last shift would start about 2 hours before dawn. That way we don't lose much daylight.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> You sure that's the best time to take advantage of Whitlok's darkvision?? I'll happily take lone shift if I'm up first, nothing EVER happens on the first watch.



Evil GM ideas forming


----------



## Elocin (Jun 22, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> 2.75 hour shifts (approx.) for 11 hours total
> 1st - Whitlock
> 2nd - Kerlokh, Talon
> 3rd - Hobbes, Anune
> ...




2.75 hour watches

1st - Hobbes (spot +8, listen +9) 
2nd - Whitlock (spot +4, Listen +6), Talon (spot +5, listen +5) 
3rd - Kerlokh (spot +5, listen +5), Anune (spot +1, listen +1) 
4th - Brogan (spot +3, Listen +3), Marek (spot +6, listen +6) 

This gives us the best listening and spot checks during the night and use the low-light visions and darkvisiosn users of the group the best chances of spotting something.  I only suggest this as then the casters get a full nights rest and on thier watch they can quietly contemplate the heavons (pray for spells) and study their books for the day while keeping watch as the sun is rising.

What do you all think?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 22, 2005)

It works for me just fine.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 23, 2005)

Who does have the address/nobles name for our delivery?


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Whitlock


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate to have a greedy moment but are we to be paid by this noble or will the Hunter's do that when we return, or what? (Looking forward to buying a crossbow at some point.  i.e. the one thing I forgot to purchase at creation.  )


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I hate to have a greedy moment but are we to be paid by this noble or will the Hunter's do that when we return, or what? (Looking forward to buying a crossbow at some point.  i.e. the one thing I forgot to purchase at creation.  )



When you return.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> When you return.




No problem.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 7, 2005)

Well after a enforced 24 Hour hiatus for poor internet connectivity I am back. Anything fun and exciting happen?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 7, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Well after a enforced 24 Hour hiatus for poor internet connectivity I am back. Anything fun and exciting happen?




nope, soft cumfy beds and a hearty breakfast (  something really bad must be coming up.)


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> nope, soft cumfy beds and a hearty breakfast (  something really bad must be coming up.)



We seem to have lost Temujin and Candide, I was sort of waiting for them to show signs of life.

I'll have more tonight.  Work kicked my butt, so I'm going to bed soon (I'm on a 3rd shift schedule now)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 7, 2005)

No problem just glad I didn't miss anything important.


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

We appear to be missing Candide and Temujin.  Hopefully they'll show up at some point.  If either can't continue, that's fine, I can write them out pretty easily.

I'm calling for alternate characters.

The party could use a healer of some kind.  A druid, cleric, or bard can fill the roll fairly well, and does not need to be a full of any of them, just capable of proving some healing to the other party members.

The party could use a heavy warrior of some kind.  Fighter, Paladin, or Perhaps even a well done Cleric could work for this.  Again, as above, doesn't need to be straight.

This will probably be opened up to the A player who posts a complete background and start on the character, subject to my approval.  Defcom1, if you're still around and wish to rejoin, now's your chance.  Otherwise, happy submitting.


----------



## Temujin (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm still here, but not much has happened that I can post on..  I'll try to post more frequently in the future.


----------



## Temujin (Jul 10, 2005)

double post.


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Temujin said:
			
		

> I'm still here, but not much has happened that I can post on..  I'll try to post more frequently in the future.



Cool, Didn't know if you'd disapeared or not.  Even the occasional simple post of something like "I rise early in the morning and do my morning prayers" IC is usefull to let me know you're still around.

Candide is still missing, he was having computer troubles though.


----------



## Temujin (Jul 12, 2005)

crap.. I made a post but it didn't show up, and now I can't remember what I said..  arrgh, something about the wagon...

*racks memory*


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Happens occasionaly.  I had one post I made last night that didn't show up on the list of threads as having been updated by me, but it had been.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Maverick.

From the Eberron Campaign Setting eratta:


> The Talenta sharrash should have a critical threat range of 19–20/x2, not 19–20/x4.




Please adjust your character sheet (Man, I thought that was sick.).  Still a nice weapon though.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Maverick.
> 
> From the Eberron Campaign Setting eratta:
> 
> ...




My character doesn't have a sharrash. He's a half-orc with a light mace & a sap.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 13, 2005)

I think you meant Elocin (aka Hobbes).

But yeah that did seem might powerful at 19-20/x4. Though now it is basicaly a sword.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn well that sucks.  Considering you had to take a feat to get the weapon (unless you were from the area or a halfling I think)  oh well consider my character sheet changed.

Edit: Actually I do not even have the crit range listed on my sheet.  Do not like the way my sheet looks either so I will be changing it later today to fit in the "code" format.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Doh, sorry, I was tired (Still am, heading back to bed in a second).  I'll let you change that to a different feat if you would like, then just replace the weapon with something else.

It's still a nice weapon, as it's also a trip weapon.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

FYI, I was just informed that Candide droped out (He droped everything).

I have someone who is creating a new character, who will join you once you get back to HQ


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi, I'm someone (but not Someone who is someone else entirely  )  Looks like I'll be making a Druid to fill in the need for more healing + skills + combat, seeing that you guys have a cleric already.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 15, 2005)

Well Bummer! Sorry to hear that about Candide.

Hey Rystil welcome aboard.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 15, 2005)

Welcome to the good ship Hanable Rystil - good to have you as part of the crew.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks you guys!  I'm working on my Druid (never played one yet, but then I rarely get to play, so I've really never played almost any of the classes--I've NPCed them before, though).


----------



## Elocin (Jul 15, 2005)

I think I will keep my Tarresh as it is a kind of cool weapon.  I did forget to designate which Ranger special feat I got at 2nd level though and would like to change it from two-weapon (which I will never use) to the Archery tree (which I also will probably never use, but you will use more than the two-weapon fighting one).

I also forgot to give myself my 2nd feat as the only one I have selected so far was Exotic Weapon Prof., so if it is ok with you I would like to add another one.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 15, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> I also forgot to give myself my 2nd feat as the only one I have selected so far was Exotic Weapon Prof., so if it is ok with you I would like to add another one.




Neverind I am stupid as the program I used to create this guy did not have a listing for Shifter Instincts, so it should I still had one to spend.

Ignore my stupidity.


----------



## Elocin (Jul 15, 2005)

Ok I have updated my character sheet in order to be able to read it better in the RG thread.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks Elocin.

BTW, I'm sort of waiting on a party decision to investigate or not.  What's the consensus?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 16, 2005)

Marek votes to investigate.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 16, 2005)

Kerlokh favors investigation


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, seems just about everyone did, so you did


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 18, 2005)

Have we gone the way of the (insert favorite exstinct animal)?


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

No, I'm waiting for another responce or two in the IC thread.  I'll give it another day or so.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 19, 2005)

That cool I was just curious.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Bront: Quick question on the Natural Bond feat (see this thread).  I'm with Hypersmurf on this one (and I think I even posted there like a month ago to say that), but I want to make sure of your ruling before I take the feat.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree, that's how it's worded, as long as your effective level for benifits doesn't exceed 5 (you're 5th level), and you don't select a creature that you couldn't with your straight druid level.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I agree, that's how it's worded, as long as your effective level for benifits doesn't exceed 5 (you're 5th level), and you don't select a creature that you couldn't with your straight druid level.



 Yup, that's pretty much the Hypersmurf consensus too


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, Rolecall.
> 
> I know Daz, Prof Yeti, Rystil, and Elocin are on board.
> 
> ...




Boy, I must have rolled real good on my hide check.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, Rolecall.

I know Daz, Prof Yeti, Rystil, Weirdo and Elocin are on board.

Haven't heard from Isida in a while, but I know she's had other issues. If she says she'll drop I won't hold it against her.

I know Candide droped.

Temujin, you still around? I know you're not the most frequent poster, just making a count of who I've lost vs not.

Anyway, I'll be updating IC shortly.

Edit: Missed Weirdo


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

How soon do you need my Druid?  I need to know where to prioritise finishing her off.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

They're back at HQ, which means that you should be able to meet them at almost any time, and will be put in their group once they're ready to go out on a mission (Likely some time early next week, depending on how quickly I can debrief them).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> They're back at HQ, which means that you should be able to meet them at almost any time, and will be put in their group once they're ready to go out on a mission (Likely some time early next week, depending on how quickly I can debrief them).



OK, sounds like she's getting finished now, then  Hmmm...need a good name...I'm thinking Selene Niamh...No wait, its impossible to pronounce her last name correctly, maybe Selene Siobhan (pronounced shee-VAHN). Much better!


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

As long as she's finished by the weekend, you'll be good.  We won't need stats for a bit anyway.

BTW, there is a Cafeteria, rec room, and training areas in HQ, so there is no reason anyone in the party can't interact with anyone else.  If you need to purchase something, let me know.

I'll give EXP and gold awards here tomorow when I get home (need to check notes).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> As long as she's finished by the weekend, you'll be good. We won't need stats for a bit anyway.
> 
> BTW, there is a Cafeteria, rec room, and training areas in HQ, so there is no reason anyone in the party can't interact with anyone else. If you need to purchase something, let me know.
> 
> I'll give EXP and gold awards here tomorow when I get home (need to check notes).



Here's Selene's very first roll, an 18. Accept it and I'll roll her HP


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Um, link isn't correct.

Isida's character will be taking a short leave, because of her current personal situation.  If she wishes to continue with us when she returns, she's welcome to and I'll work her back in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, link isn't correct.
> 
> Isida's character will be taking a short leave, because of her current personal situation.  If she wishes to continue with us when she returns, she's welcome to and I'll work her back in.



 I patched the link--sorry about that!  Oh, and can I buy Elven Leafweave armour from the Arms and Equipment Guide?


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I patched the link--sorry about that!  Oh, and can I buy Elven Leafweave armour from the Arms and Equipment Guide?



What are it's stats?

Also, check out armor in the Eberron sourcebook.  It might be the same thing, that name sounds familiar.  There are a couple of armors that are made from natural materials that I'll allow a druid to wear.  In particular, Darkleaf Breastplate is perfectly allowable (and quite nice).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What are it's stats?
> 
> Also, check out armor in the Eberron sourcebook.  It might be the same thing, that name sounds familiar.  There are a couple of armors that are made from natural materials that I'll allow a druid to wear.  In particular, Darkleaf Breastplate is perfectly allowable (and quite nice).



 Darkleaf is the same thing as Leafweave for different armour types: Its made of Darkwood and a slightly worse version of mithral that is wooden (one lighter, +1 max Dex, -2 ACP).  I was looking at Darkleaf Full Plate, actually--its a medium armour so druids can wear it just fine, and maybe later in my career I can get the Wild enhancement on it :grin:


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Don't see why not.  It's legal, just as long as you can afford it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't see why not.  It's legal, just as long as you can afford it.



 Yup.  Assuming you can only spend half your money on one item, its legal down to the gold piece   Is my roll OK now?


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, go nuts on HP.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, go nuts on HP.



 OK! 

Ewwww, the (1,2) roll at the bottom was icky!


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

2,6,8,6 isn't too bad, that's average.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Okey, Selene submitted--Amairgen the bear is soon to follow, plus her appearance and personality and such.  I know what it is, but writing takes too long, and people are bugging me to post IC--I guess you'll understand since you're who I mean by 'people' Bront


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> 2,6,8,6 isn't too bad, that's average.



Technically, average for four sets of rolling two d8s and dropping, then accumulating is 23.25  (So it's a bit below)


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

It was average for normal rolling   Actualy not that much below the average you mentioned.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

I see you posted in the RG.  I'll crunch numbers in a bit, but I do want a background as well please


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I see you posted in the RG.  I'll crunch numbers in a bit, but I do want a background as well please



 Oh, I'll get one eventually--but you also wanted an SoM IC post, and I can't do both at once or I'll explode


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I'll get one eventually--but you also wanted an SoM IC post, and I can't do both at once or I'll explode



That would be cool to watch


----------



## Elocin (Jul 21, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I'll get one eventually--but you also wanted an SoM IC post, and I can't do both at once or I'll explode




OH! OH! Fireworks Cool!!!

<Grabs popcorn sits down to watch>

Welcome to the group.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 21, 2005)

Explosives, very cool!  

Bront,
I know this is kinda late, but can I change my one Martial Weapons Profiviency from Rapier to Bow (specifically Longbow)? My notes had that as something I needed to do, but apparently I missed it before I posted. If not that is cool.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Fine, just don't do it again 

You hadn't used either yet.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks I will make the change now.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Everyone earns 1750 xp from the journy as well as recieves 1000 gold in compensation from the hunters for your time.  (If I promised you some different amount earlier, I.. um... lied   ).  Those of you who have yet to join us, you don't .

BTW, make sure you include everything in the debriefing.  Master Mandor is almost as good as talking to Hanable himself.  


*Notable background information:*
Master Mandor runs more of the internal day to day opperations, while Hanable is the face, as well as runs some of the big picture issues.  As far as who gives out missions, it's usually split, but Mandor always does the aftermath paperwork, though Hanable may sit in on occasion.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

I think we're looking for 1 more person to join besides Rystil.  I know I was speaking to Unleashed earlier who inquired.  Hopefully I can see a character/background soon from him, and get Rystil's all approved (I need to do math, will do that tonight or tomorow).  Once we're all set we'll continue (Hopefully by the beginning of the next week).

You have time to buy anything, inquire about items, chat with other hunters, ask Mandor questions, find "companionship", go nuts


----------



## unleashed (Jul 22, 2005)

Won't be tonight as I'm off to bed, but I'll try to get something up tomorrow.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You have time to buy anything, inquire about items, chat with other hunters, ask Mandor questions, find "companionship", go nuts




EXP noted and updated, thanks.

Speaking of buying if possible I would like to purchase a Masterwork Light Mace, Masterwork Composite Longbow, and 5 Quivers of Arrow.

Then I figure Marek will talk a bit/carouse with the hunters (he never turns down a good party), and look for a bit of "companionhip". Do I need to go in town for the last item? What's the ratio of female to male for the Hunter's? (Just curious  )


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

Did you want a strength mod on the composit bow?  Just make sure you pay for it all.  You don't need 5 quivers.  If you have 40 arrows, I won't worry about it.  I will make you count magic arrows though.

Much more men than women in the Hunters, but there are women.  In fact, there's a fairly new and somewhat exotic looking female who's just joined the hunters, and rumor has it that she might be assigned to your group. 

There is a tavern next to HQ (The McGuffin) that many of the Hunters regulate, and companionship for hunters is not hard to find.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 23, 2005)

Nope no Str modifier for me, but thanks for asking.  (I'm just a skinny-kinda guy) Well how 'bout the middle ground and I take 3 Quivers.  I only plan to keep out 20 at a time and the rest in the Haversack.

Excellent!  

Also excellent!, I believe that is where you will find me after picking/ordering the new equipment.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 23, 2005)

Okay Bront, Firavel d’Thuranni is posted in the rogues gallery for you to look over.

Here's my d20 roll http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=121805 so I can roll some hit points.


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

K, D20 is good.


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok, Math is good on Rystil's and Unleashed.  

Rystil, I need a background for Selene, then I'll work her in.  She is still in/around the compound though.

Unleashed. I like the background.  I'll play with it and work you in shortly.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 23, 2005)

Here's the link to all of my hp rolls (2,6,6,7), nice numbers!   

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=&u=Firavel+d%92Thuranni&limit=on


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

Sweet.  IC post coming for you shortly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 23, 2005)

Bront--Let me know if this Appearance/Personality/History is OK and I'll put it up for Selene.  I'm certainly open to changing the history, as I had somewhat little idea of what would work there (Thinking about it, druid and treasure-hunting generally don't mix without something special happening  )

[SBLOCK]
Appearance and Personality: 

Selene is quite a beautiful woman, with a few exotic and otherworldly traits that make her seem quite bewitching.  Her soft, silky chestnut-brown hair runs gently down her back in delicate tresses, and her bright, azure blue eyes are full of insatiable curiosity and keen intelligence.  Her ears are quite sensitive and some people get the feeling that they are slightly pointed when they look very closely, but if so, it is barely noticable.  Although she can sometimes become quite serious in demeanour, her expression is often bright and joyful, with a warm smile for her friends, human and animal.  Though many druids wear long, loose robes and do not focus on the physical body, particularly since they so often transform it, Selene's ancestry has led her to enjoy wearing beautiful and sometimes provocative dresses to emphasise her lithe and curvaceous form, another gift from her ancestry.  Though she can be extremely graceful when she concentrates on it, like when dancing, her dreamy nature often causes her to become lost in thought and react slowly to threats, except when she adopts an animal form and its heightened senses.  Compounding this, her bodym while beautiful, lacks any hint of muscle, and so she is usually quite hesitant to engage in combat unless in animal form, preferring to summon reinforcements or provide useful magical enhancements to aid her allies.      


History:

Somewhere around 250 years ago, Selene doesn't know for sure, Thelanis became coterminous with the Prime Material plane for its usual period of seven years.  During this time, or so her mother has told her, an inquistive fey named Maia came to visit the world of Eberron.  No one is quite sure anymore what type of fey Maia was, though her great beauty and the powerful magic in the legacy of her bloodline has led her descendants to believe that she may very well have been a Nymph of some sort, or perhaps even a noble member of the Faerie Court.  Regardless, Maia found a mortal lover on Eberron, a passionate young man named Vharys, and together, they had many children, until the time came for Thelanis to retreat for coterminance, and Maia disappeared forever.  Today, there are quite a few disparate humans around Khorvaire who descend from Maia and Vharys, keeping slight but usually unnoticable traces of their fey ancestry.  Selene is one such descendant.  Living in the Eldeen Reaches with her mother, Selene  found herself to be a spiritual throwback to Maia's blood.  Charged with the bountiful life-energy of nature and her gifts, Selene proved quite perspicacious at forging loving natural bonds with the local wildlife and calling loyal and powerful animals to her service.  However, unlike many druids, who retreat into nature, Selene shares Maia's curiosity, love of magic, and joy at interacting with the human race, and is very much a people person.  It is these qualities that originally led her to leave the Eldeen reaches in search of new lands, people, and cultures.  While she was gone, she received word that her big sister had gone missing in the jungles of Xen'drik.  Selene tried unsuccessfully to find her sister, only to be confronted with a series of odd ruins along with fragments of her sister's journal.  Unable to decipher much, she learned that her sister had become an explorer and treasure hunter, and that the search for a great item of power that culminated in her disappearance in Xen'drik had begun when she found several mysterious clues while uncovering some ruins from the Last War on Khorvaire.  Unable to make much of all this, Selene gathered information about notable treasure hunters and found out about Hanable.  Though Hanable usually makes the invitations and scouts out new Hunters himself, it was Selene who asked for an audience, but her beauty and presence allowed her to convince her way to an audience, hoping to get Hanable's opinion on the meaning of the writings.  Hanable devoured the ancient scripts and journal entries with great interest and then offered Selene a spot in his elite team, promising her that if she stays and helps by running a few missions, perhaps even to some of the locations mentioned in the journal entries, he and the organisation will do its best to unravel the mystery and help her locate her sister--after all, there may be a powerful magic item in Xen'drik on the line as well.  Taking a patient standpoint more common of the long-lived fey, Selene agreed--she wanted to see a bit of the lifestyle that her sister found so exciting anyways, and she is willing to wait as long as it takes to find her sister.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

Sounds good Rystil.  Post it, and I'll give you an IC post to drag you in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sounds good Rystil.  Post it, and I'll give you an IC post to drag you in.



 Done


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

Doh, didn't get the IC post done, I'll work on that shortly 

Unleashed, yours is up too.  I took a little bit of liberty with your background, Whitlok's, and Brogen's, but I think it fits in fairly well.  If you don't like it, I can change it a bit for you.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey Bront,

Whitlok is going to put the grand into the Hunters strongbox. Saving for a rainy day. Sheet updated.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “As it happens I do have a dragonmark, which grants me a few unusual powers of my own,” Firavel replies mysteriously.
> 
> Glancing towards the hunters headquarters he says, “It seems that most of the newly returned hunters have finished their debriefing as they are heading towards the McGuffin...perhaps we should make our way there after finding some accommodations for Amairgen, as I do not know whether they will let him in with their strict no weapons policy and I doubt he will relinquish his claws and teeth.” Firavel grins at the last remark, showing his perfect white teeth.



I had this strange image of actualy checking the bear at the coat check, and Val carrying it and placing it on a hanger.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I had this strange image of actualy checking the bear at the coat check, and Val carrying it and placing it on a hanger.



 Amairgen wouldn't like that


----------



## Elocin (Jul 25, 2005)

Well we can sure let Bront's character attmept to do this to Amairgen, it could be very funny for the rest of us to watch.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 26, 2005)

As someone who just watched the video "When animals attack", all I have to say is "I have a bad feeling about that one".


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Amairgen wouldn't like that



Nah, but Bronson wouldn't mind a new bearskin rug   

And yes, I know Amairgen wouldn't like that either.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, but Bronson wouldn't mind a new bearskin rug
> 
> And yes, I know Amairgen wouldn't like that either.



 Bah, Selene, Amairgen, and the super-dire-wolves Selene can summon would win


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 27, 2005)

I know you are full right now, but I figured I would post someone for your alternates list...


[SBLOCK]Gavrin D’Orien: Male dragon-marked human Ftr1/Wiz4; 10,000 XP; Medium humanoid; HD 1d10+3 plus 4d4+12; hp 35; Init +1; Spd 20 ft/x3.; AC 23, touch 12, flat-footed 22;Base Atk +3; Grp +6; Atk or Full Atk +7 melee (1d10+4/19-20, +1 bastard sword); SA/SQ Spells, least mark of passage (dimensional leap 1/day), familiar benefeits, Conjuration specialist (no necromancy/illusion); AL CG; AP 7; SV Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +3; Str 17, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 18, Wis 8, Cha 11.

Skills and Feats: climb +2 (4 ranks), concentration +11(+15 casting defensively) (8 ranks), handle animal +4 (4 ranks), knowledge (geography) +13 (8 ranks), Knowledge (arcana) +13 (8 ranks), Ride +5 (+0 quick mount) (4 ranks), spellcraft +14 (8 ranks), survival +4 (+6 avoid getting lost) (3 ranks cc), use rope +4 (3 ranks cc); Combat Casting, Education (geography, arcana), least dragonmark (passage), exotic weapon proficiency (bastard sword), scribe scroll.

Languages: Common, Orc, Elf, Gnome, Dwarf

Spells per Day (5/5/4) DC 14+spell level; Caster Level 4; commonly prepared spells: 
0- acid splash (40% spell failure), flare x3, light; 
1- benign transposition, true strikex2, critical strike, featherfall; 
2- baleful transposition, sonic weapon, blades of fire, greater slide.

Spellbook: 0- resistance, acid splash, detect poison, detect magic, read magic, daze, dancing lights, flare, light, ray of frost, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, arcane mark, prestidigitation; 1- benign transposition, slide, featherfall, swift expeditious retreat, low-light vision, hold portal, critical strike, true strike; 2- baleful transposition, blades of fire, sonic weapon, summon monster II, darkness, greater slide

Possessions: +1 full plate, +1 large steel shield, +1 bastard sword, ring of protection +1, Wizard’s Spellbook, spell component pouch, backpack, signet ring, waterskin, rope (hemp), ID paper w/portrait (Gavrin D’Orien), travel papers, everburning torch, belt pouch, 10 gp, 8 sp. Total weight carried: 84.5 lbs.

Age: 28, Height: 6’1”, Weight 216 lbs. Hair: Brown, Eyes: Brown.

Karrn the Conquerer (Ferret Familiar)
Magical Beast; Hit Dice: 5d8 (14 hp); Initiative: +2; Speed: 20 ft./climb 20 ft.; Armor Class: 16 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 14; Base Attack +3; Grapple -9; Attack: Bite +7 melee (1d3-4); Space/Reach: 2.5 ft./0 ft. Special Attacks: Attach. Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, grant alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spells; Saves: Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +5 Abilities: Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 5

Skills and feats: Balance +10, Climb +14, Concentration +8, Hide +11, Knowledge (arcana) +6, Knowledge (geography) +6, Move Silently +8, Spellcraft +8, Spot +3, Survival +4 (+6 avoid getting lost). Weapon Finesse.

[/SBLOCK]

History:  “No crap, there I was, last battle of Thaliost.  I’d run off from my uncle 
Beyton’s little magic school in Passage to impress a girl, joined up with Aundair’s finest, and 
was caught up in the worst 10 years of my life.  10 years later they’d realized that I had 
some magic skills, and I learned a little bit useful for combat…but mostly I preferred being a 
thug.  We fought hard for Thaliost…every single time we fought those Flamers hard.  Then 
we hear tell that they have this treaty at the old capitol.  You know what they say about 
the hand that strokes the beard?  That’s Thaliost and we had to leave.  My buddy Jhereem 
didn’t make it.  We were gonna be immortal and make to the end of the war (or fight forever 
it sometimes seemed) and then work for his dad on a skiff somewhere.  Fight off the pirates.  
Without Jhereem, and breaking ties with my family to join the army, I had nothing.  So I 
went home.  Uncle Beyton took me back, despite all the bad habits I picked up on the 
battlefield.  He had some pretty slick spells he gave me though…most of them I could even 
cast in the armor I pulled off of that commander in what is now the blasted wastes of Cyre.  
He told the family how well I was doing…that I was well on the way to being a grand 
Courier-Guidemage, and they took me back.  They knew I was pretty bored with normal 
family business…I only wanted to take the routes with the most danger…and this definitely 
caused some pains in the family.  Good ole uncle Beyton had this old friend from…I dunno 
where exactly…but he told us about this guy looking for adventurers, they did work during 
the war for a couple different countries...and the other marked houses had members.  
Beyton got me in…and so here I am.”

Initialize Account! (1d20=5)
Hit Points:Hit Points (2d4.takeHighest(1)=2, 2d4.takeHighest(1)=2, 2d4.takeHighest(1)=3, 2d4.takeHighest(1)=3)


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Shaggy.  I'll look it over tonight or tomorow.  D20 is ok


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

How's this for sweet? Mithril Dragon nailed them perfectly eh Whitlok and Digga

For anyone interested in sussing out more of his work (and some other great artists) head over here


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Shouldn't Digga be dreaming of Stawberries and Female badgers? 

Doh, sorry shaggy, I'll look at it tonight at work.

BTW, Daz, you are forgetting something in the briefing.  There was something you were supposed to do...


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

Damn dwarf memory, he forgot about giving the letter to Hanable, he'll have to do so, but maybe just one more drink first 

No one else had posted so I edited his last action


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Probably drinking too much


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

Me and Whitlok both


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Me and Whitlok both



Why I didn't specify


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm going to give you guys a few days to chat, mingle, get to know each other, ect.  I sort of threw you into a combat, which was fun, but you haven't had much of a chance to socialize.

I should be fully prepped for the next leg of the adventure by sunday or monday next week.


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

Shaggy, can you please not how many ranks you have in each skill so I don't have to do the math myself?  Makes my life easier 

Also, you can remove your background from the code block, it allows it to wrap so it's easier to read.

If you want, I have a link (well, I will shortly) to a good example character sheet that breaks everything down.  It's not perfect, but it's the one I always use, got it from Living Enworld.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm going to give you guys a few days to chat, mingle, get to know each other, ect.  I sort of threw you into a combat, which was fun, but you haven't had much of a chance to socialize.
> 
> I should be fully prepped for the next leg of the adventure by sunday or monday next week.




Sounds groovy. (Character development - I love this part!  )


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Watching Whitlok make a grand entrance only to leave again just as quickly, Marek considers the possible reasons, before ultimately dismissing the entire train of thought. _"This is a time for relaxation. If it is something important Whitlok or Hanable will let us know."_
> 
> So putting the thought from his mind, he begins to again survey the room for a bit of company.



Ugh, you know you're in for a long day when you roll for random eyelocking and get the bartender, Firavel, and the Bear, and my guess is that's not quite the company you were looking for 

I'm kinda tired and just got called in early today, so I'll see if I can't respond tonight, meanwhile, other than a few other pations, there's obviously a bear sitting with an elf and a somewhat exotic looking human.  And Whitlok recognizes the elf as Firavel.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ugh, you know you're in for a long day when you roll for random eyelocking and get the bartender, Firavel, and the Bear, and my guess is that's not quite the company you were looking for
> 
> I'm kinda tired and just got called in early today, so I'll see if I can't respond tonight, meanwhile, other than a few other pations, there's obviously a bear sitting with an elf and a somewhat exotic looking human.  And Whitlok recognizes the elf as Firavel.




Yeah not quite what he was looking for after the last few days. 

Well that bites! 

But unfortunately Marek has no clue who Firavel is or of his connection to Whitlok. But maybe that will change when he returns to the bar.


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

You mean you don't want to buy the bear a drink?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You mean you don't want to buy the bear a drink?




Hey I love animals, I just don't LOVE animals! (don't let the avatar fool you.  )

But then if it keeps me from looking like an entree then I will buy him whatever he wants.


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2005)

FYI, I have some personal issues going on, so if I slow down here for a bit, that's why.  If i can't continue for a bit (other than the break I'll need for Gencon), I'll let you guys know.  I do intend on trying to keep on posting, and hope there shouldn't much of a dropoff.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 30, 2005)

Do what you need to do. RL takes precedence.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Shaggy, you're approved, you can move him to the RG thread.  Minor issue, Spell failure for Full Plate is 35%, not 40.  I assume most of your spells are no somatic components which is why you only have 1 noted as having spell failure.  I'll flag you down if we need you.

Any chance you could sort out that layout a bit?  Things are so jumbled up it's hard to sort out some things.  I think Elocin had that layout before and he ended up changing it.  No hurry, but might be easier to read in another format.  I can live with what you have, but I've seen better.

Thanks


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 31, 2005)

I'll change layout for RG.  The other 5% is from my shield.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Cool, thanks


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2005)

Maverick, you still around?  You went looking for a bar and haven't entered yet


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 11, 2005)

If you strain your ears you can hear him gettin jiggy wit Esmerelda, the new half-orc lady of leisure


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 11, 2005)

And here I thought Marek would be the horn-dog.  Alas poor Kerlokh he has gone the way of carnal delights.


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> And here I thought Marek would be the horn-dog.  Alas poor Kerlokh he has gone the way of carnal delights.



Mmm, carmel....*drools*

Sorry for a lack of updates, been sorta busy.  I'll start things off tonight once I get to work


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 11, 2005)

Umh!...Bront I had said carnal, not caramel. But whatever you want to do is fine with me.  

Hey it's a free country.  

But groovy. I should be finished grading my first round of papers by then.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 11, 2005)

And if you are going to use caramel you had better let it cool off some otherwise you might burn some things you really do not want to burn.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 11, 2005)

I was trying not to go there. But it always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 12, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> If you strain your ears you can hear him gettin jiggy wit Esmerelda, the new half-orc lady of leisure




I guess I failed that "Move Silently Check"


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I guess I failed that "Move Silently Check"



Or maybe she did


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 12, 2005)

Now my question is - Is it a Fortitude, a Reflex, or a Willpower save? And whats the DC? Or could it be an opposed test?    :\


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 12, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Now my question is - Is it a Fortitude, a Reflex, or a Willpower save? And whats the DC? Or could it be an opposed test?    :\




Depending on the character it would be Performance, or Profession. However the Endurance Feat gives you +4 on you Constitution check on a forced march.


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Depending on the character it would be Performance, or Profession. However the Endurance Feat gives you +4 on you Constitution check on a forced march.



In some cultures, it can only be taken as a Craft skill.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> In some cultures, it can only be taken as a Craft skill.




It depends if it is "Entertainment" (perform), a "Service" (profession), or an attempt to "produce" (craft).

Kerlokh is not planning on "producing" anything tonight (That I believe is a "reflex save". I'll use an action point if nessasary)


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 12, 2005)

I've created a monster....


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I've created a monster....



See, here was an example of using the craft skill...


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm realy sorry, I'm having a bad case of writers block   I realy do have some stuff layed out, but I'm trying to figure out a good way to present it.  (I'm in player mode right now, which is irking me)

Worse case scenerio, I'll have things updated after Gencon, but I'd like to get things rolling before then.

Is everyone done with aquiring anything they need to aquire?


----------



## unleashed (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes, I have acquired my companions.


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, I have acquired my companions.



Does that mean you're picking up the tab?  Someone owes 387 gold.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 12, 2005)

I still need to pick up some scrolls (1st lvl stuff) and some alchemical toys. I will have it done by noon easily. (If that is okay?) I just didn't know if we were finished in the tavern yet.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 12, 2005)

You know how I feel about you and GenCon Bront 

387GP!!! Hey, it was Mav's PC doing da business he should pay - the rest of us just had a couple o' brews ;D

Whitlok is done in the tavern and is not needing to buy anything else.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 12, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> You know how I feel about you and GenCon Bront
> 
> 387GP!!! Hey, it was Mav's PC doing da business he should pay - the rest of us just had a couple o' brews ;D
> 
> Whitlok is done in the tavern and is not needing to buy anything else.




Kerlokh pays his own way, but do not expect me to cover the house


----------



## unleashed (Aug 13, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, I have acquired my companions.






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Does that mean you're picking up the tab?  Someone owes 387 gold.




My adventuring companions that is.   

As for picking up the tab, it wasn't me buying rounds for everyone.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Does that mean you're picking up the tab?  Someone owes 387 gold.





I spent all my cash (well most anyway) picking up some scrolls and other alchemical goodies. Besides I drank less than the bear...shouldn't that count for something?


----------



## Bront (Aug 13, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I still need to pick up some scrolls (1st lvl stuff) and some alchemical toys. I will have it done by noon easily. (If that is okay?) I just didn't know if we were finished in the tavern yet.



Enjoy the tavern.  If you need warm bodies there of no plot significance whatsoever, shouldn't be too much of a problem.  The crosstalk was enjoyable 

I'm hoping to have you guys move on a bit, and since we don't realy need to RP aquiring simple stuff (like 1st level scrolls), just put your buy list here.


----------



## Bront (Aug 13, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> 387GP!!! Hey, it was Mav's PC doing da business he should pay - the rest of us just had a couple o' brews ;D



He paid for his groove seperately


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Enjoy the tavern.  If you need warm bodies there of no plot significance whatsoever, shouldn't be too much of a problem.  The crosstalk was enjoyable
> 
> I'm hoping to have you guys move on a bit, and since we don't realy need to RP aquiring simple stuff (like 1st level scrolls), just put your buy list here.




I was hoping to acquire the following.
Scroll - Mage Armor [x3] (75 Gp)
Scroll - Shield [x4] (100 Gp)
Tanglefoot Bag (x2) (100 Gp)
Thunderstone (x2) (60 Gp)
Holy Water (x2) (50 Gp)
Alchemist Fire (x4) (80 Gp)

Total - 465 Gp


----------



## Bront (Aug 13, 2005)

No problem


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 13, 2005)

Groovy I will make the changes tomorrow.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 13, 2005)

I won;t be able to make a shopping list until Sunday afternoon when I get access to my computer at home and all my books.

I will pay for the bar tab when no one is looking so they do not see me paying for it.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, now that I've been posting again, I'm going away for the weekend. Be back monday.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 14, 2005)

I reckon Whitlok has been paying for a share of things as he has been going, well at least he has been plunging his hand into his pouch quite regularly. How about I meet ya half-way on the tab - 193.5gp each eh?


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> I won;t be able to make a shopping list until Sunday afternoon when I get access to my computer at home and all my books.
> 
> I will pay for the bar tab when no one is looking so they do not see me paying for it.



That was a joke, don't worry, Hanable will pick up the tab


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 15, 2005)

Three cheers for Hanable - hip hip HOORAY, hip hip HOORAY, hip hip HOORAY

all together now 

FOOOR He's a jolly good fellow
FOOOR He's a jolly good fellow
FOOOR He's a jolly good fellow
Annnndddd, sosayallofus


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Three cheers for Hanable - hip hip HOORAY, hip hip HOORAY, hip hip HOORAY
> 
> all together now
> 
> ...



Wow, you're awfly sober if you can still sing that well


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 16, 2005)

*A metaphysical hand raises and waves from the shadow*

Umh?....A question for Mr. Bront.  

Finally having received and perused my copy of the Complete Warrior I am in search of a ruling. My character has the Improved Familiar feat and I was wondering if the alternate list from CW is viable? 

And if so - 
More precisely I was wondering if Marek could call a Worg familiar? (He qualifies, except his alignment versus their common alignment.) Now this is the quandry as it says, in the MM I, that a Worg is "usually Neutral Evil" but the book says that means that 50+% of Worgs are evil. So would I call/summon a Good or Neutral Worg?


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm going to say no on the Warg simply because the feat is geared towards allignment, and summons a typical one.  If you can come up with an alternat but similar creature, maybe.  However, you already changed things once, so see if you can live with it for a while 

I will allow, upon changning a level, allow you to swap a familiar for free.  Normaly you can't release the bond without a penalty.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 16, 2005)

That's cool, I will just go with my first idea (1st Choice - Shocker Lizard, or 2nd Choice - Small Elemental [don't know what type yet]) if that is okay. Both will have to wait till next level though.

But not getting one is not really a big deal. It would have been nice but not that big of a deal for me.


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, unfortunately you're a little short of getting like the blink dog, or you can always get a Krenshar


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 16, 2005)

Blink Dog....It didn't make it on my Christmas List. It would be 9th level before I could acquire that one. And that is a little longer than I had planned on waiting.  

The Krenshar is kinda cool. Maybe I will look into that one. What would I need to do to call/summon one of the more exotic familiars?


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2005)

Take improved fam feat, summon fam per normal  (IE, 24 hour ritual, usually differs per person, I saw one halfling dance for 24 hours, others meditate, others work nakid, others combine any or all of these, and any other assosiated costs need to be delt with as well).


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 16, 2005)

Groovy I have the feat, will work on the ritual during the next mission (off-time only  ), and hopefully will garner the 100 gp materials during/ after next mission. 

Now it comes to the hard part....what am a going to call/ summon?  So many ideas so few slots.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 16, 2005)

We've got a menagerie, badger, bear and *drum roll Prof*.......what's it gonna be??


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 16, 2005)

Good question :\  I have looked at the Krenshar but they don't seem that tough, at least not for a combat-able familiar. I wish their was a bigger list somewhere. But I will keep looking, unless somebody has any suggestions.

But like I said if not I will just go with my previous (aka original) thought.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 16, 2005)

As a suggestion I would say something that flies would be good for the group as then we have some aerial reconnaissance.

Might I suggest a Juvenile Arrowhawk.  Mind you it has 3 hd and you might not be able to get it till 8th or 9th level but it would be pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah that would be groovy. But I was really looking for something I could get now or within a level or so. It is hard though to find something that isn't on the various lists since I don't know what the arcane level/BaB criteria is exactly. 

There was a book called "The Book of Familiars". It may at least have some ideas. Now I just have to find it somewhere.


----------



## Bront (Aug 17, 2005)

If you were looking Worg, try something of a similar CR.  I'm open to any suggestions, in or not in the book.

Heck, looking at the Worg vs the Blink dog, not sure why a Blink Dog is harder to get, since they're both CR2.  So is a Hippogriff.  Some of those rules just don't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 17, 2005)

Well not really the Worg but something similar. But yeah I agree about them not making sense as far as the CR's go. 

I mean heck the Psuedodragon (CR 1 - And my personal favorite) requires you to be 7th lvl caster. While stuff like a Shocker Lizard (CR 1) and Stirge (CR 1/2) only require 5th Lvl caster. 

And the list from Complete Warrior (the more I study it) looks hinky. I mean a Worg (CR 2) for BaB +3 and 3rd Lvl caster. Like you said the disparity gets worse when you compare the Krenshar and Worg (equal requirements but definitely not equal stat), and even across the higher lvl creatures.

That is why I haven't made a suggestion yet. I just don't know, but I will try and have something soon. But don't stop things on my account. I figure I will get a familiar when the time is right.


----------



## Bront (Aug 17, 2005)

No, I'm stoping things for a combination of writers block (which I hope to have rectified soon. and I think I have enough to give you a briefing), and Gen Con Prep.  I'll be leaving tomrow, and just got my laptop up to snuff so I might be able to post tomorow from the hotel, but don't count on it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Prof Y,

You're supposed to have 8 hours rest before you can prepare spells and from the shinanigans that Marek got up to last night with Alia I'm not convinced he would have got the 8 hours in 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah but I never actually said when he woke up.  

But I figure if I didn't satisfy the 8 hr. requirement Marek would see it as a fair trade.  I can always try again tomorrow night.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2005)

What? try again with Alia or try again for the spells 

Oh, and did you forget that Alia is Hanable's daughter?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 18, 2005)

Well as good as the first option would be, Marek is too concerned with showing his value to jeopardize the group. Though he would probably be good for an early night.  

Oh....that would so be Marek's luck when it came to women.  But I am all about throwing myself under the bus for a good storyline.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 20, 2005)

Bront,

Are Magebred animals viable as familiars?


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2005)

No, because you summon them, they are not realy the actual creature.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, because you summon them, they are not realy the actual creature.




Even as Improved (or Guardian) Familiar? If not that is fine, just curious. (The reason I ask is I am using this discussion in my RL game.)

So how was GenCon?


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2005)

No, magebred have to be bred as far as I can tell, which isn't exactly a normal thing for a familiar that is wholely unnatural.

Was good.  Other than the 2 hours of sleep I got between friday and saturday.  still had lots of fun, got my character more experience in the campaign I'm in (He's nearing the next level of Paragon (He'd be the 3rd one to it).  He's already a Hero, of which there are less than 10 of in the campaign I believe (could be more, but not many), most people are adventurers, and there are a few who are still stuck at Mercinary level (probably less than 5%)), played in another campaign I haven't played in for a few years, found some interesting stuff, and picked up a new game (Weapons of the Gods RPG).


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 22, 2005)

Groovy....well back to the idea pool. :\   


Cool.


Weapons of the Gods RPG???


----------



## Bront (Aug 26, 2005)

Maverick, you around?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Maverick, you around?




Yup.


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2005)

We're waiting for you for the briefing.


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Weapons of the Gods RPG???



It's pretty cool looking, though the only person on Enworld to comment so far is not thrilled with the dice mechanic, I think it's actualy quite entertaining and works well to set up a good power curve.


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "A cache you say - what do you expect to find in this 'cache'? And this Voldor, does he exhibit any other unusual traits for an ogre? Like, is a spellcaster, or could he have the blood of another race also pumping hrough his veins providing some other hidden talent we should be aware of?"



FYI:


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "This is Voldor, leader of this strange band of Ogres.  He's cunning, well spoken, and a powerful spellcaster."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI:



 I noticed that too.  Rystil thinks he's an ogre mage but will wait politely for Selene's Knowledge Nature check.


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I noticed that too.  Rystil thinks he's an ogre mage but will wait politely for Selene's Knowledge Nature check.



Maybe he's an ogre mystic theurge, or cereremancer   Or maybe an archmage


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Maybe he's an ogre mystic theurge, or cereremancer   Or maybe an archmage



 Well as long as he isn't the ogre mage race, we won't have to worry about his DCs then 

"Me is level 20 Ogre Archmage.  Me havum 14 Int.  Me castum many many many level 4 spells."


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 3, 2005)

Mandor said:
			
		

> Mandor replies "Make me a list, and I'll see what I can do, though I doubt I'll be able to gather up some of the more perminent items you are looking for, I can see what I can do."




Well this is just throwing out a preliminary list. (nothing set in stone  )
We have 6 people Whitlok, Firavel, Kerlohk, Hobbes, Selene, and Marek....correct? (Been a long week so I honestly could have missed someone.  ) But Mandor had already said they had gathered some healing for us, so this is an add-on list. Here goes....

Potions of....(Quantity - As many as we can get!  )
Hiding
Sneaking
Invisibility
Bull's Strength
Darkvision
Mage Armor

Wand (Preferable) or Scroll (Figure more likely)
Any Healing
Silence

I may have missed something....so ideas, suggestions, hopes, dreams, aspirations?


----------



## Elocin (Sep 3, 2005)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Personally, I'd go for potions of Silence, just because there aren't many who can trigger the wand.  Wand of Mage Armour may be good in case we need it a bunch, plus its much cheaper than a Wand of Silence.  Other than that, I agree


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

Except for the fact potions of hiding and sneaking don't seem to exist anymore, looks good.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Except for the fact potions of hiding and sneaking don't seem to exist anymore, looks good.



 I assume he meant Elixirs


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2005)

Cool, I'll sort through the list tonight (Dinner's coming soon).


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I assume he meant Elixirs




Ah, there they are.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd go for potions of Silence, just because there aren't many who can trigger the wand.  Wand of Mage Armour may be good in case we need it a bunch, plus its much cheaper than a Wand of Silence.  Other than that, I agree





Potions of Silence are fine with me, I just didn't see it on the list. And a Wand of Mage Armor sounds good. I was just going for the minimum and then anything extra would be uber-groovy.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I assume he meant Elixirs




Yes, sorry. (Working on Saturday throws me off.    )


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

Everyone gets 2 Cure Light potions and 1 Cure Moderate potion



> Potions of....(Quantity - As many as we can get!  )
> Hiding
> Sneaking
> Invisibility
> ...



6 Potions of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
4 Potions of Invisibility (3 Minute duration)
1 Set of Enhancement Potions (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes, one for each attribute)
3 Potions of Darkvision (3 hours)
5 Potions of Mage Armor (1 Hour)




> Wand (Preferable) or Scroll (Figure more likely)
> Any Healing
> Silence



Wand of Cure light (50)
2 Balls of Silence.  (1/day, Silence centered on Ball, 5 minute duration)

Anything else you want to check on?


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks good to me, now we've just got to decide who takes what


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 7, 2005)

I am pretty open to carry whatever. The only device I can see that was class specific was the wand (and I already factored that in). So how do we want to split these bad boys?

6 Potions of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)Are these a combo potion or is it 6 Sneak and 6 Hide?
4 Potions of Invisibility (3 Minute duration) Probably a good item for our scouts.
1 Set of Enhancement Potions (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes, one for each attribute) I would like to put in for the Potion of Intelligence. But if someone else needs it more I am good with that.
3 Potions of Darkvision (3 hours) I would like at least one of these, but I am flexible.
5 Potions of Mage Armor (1 Hour)I would vote for a 4 to 1, or at least 3 to 2 split with majority going to the bear. (I don't really plan or getting any closer to a ogre than I have to in melee. Besides I have mucho scrolls.)
Balls of Silence (x2)  (1/day, Silence centered on Ball, 5 minute duration)Does Hobbes want to carry these? Can he activate them? 

Whitlok
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
Firavel
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
Hobbes
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion 
Kerlokh
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
Selene
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Wand of Cure light (50)
Marek
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

It's a combo potion.

Anyone can activate the balls, you just have to touch the right spot.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 7, 2005)

*Blue Light Special - All items must go! (Heh)*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> It's a combo potion.
> Anyone can activate the balls, you just have to touch the right spot.




Groovy
4 Potions of Invisibility (3 Minute duration) Who are the Scouts? I assume (and may be wrong) are Firavel, Whitlok, and Hobbes are the most skilled in stealth/move silent.
1 Set of Enhancement Potions (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes, one for each attribute) Anybody got a preference?
3 Potions of Darkvision (3 hours) I would like at least one of these, but I am flexible.
5 Potions of Mage Armor (1 Hour) I would vote for a 4 to 1, or at least 3 to 2 split with majority going to the bear. (I don't really plan or getting any closer to a ogre than I have to in melee. Besides I have mucho scrolls.)
Balls of Silence (x2) (1/day, Silence centered on Ball, 5 minute duration) Hobbes?

Whitlok
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
Firavel
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
Hobbes
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
Kerlokh
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
Selene
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
~Wand of Cure light (50)
Marek
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd guess that the potions of invisibility and darkvision will need to be decided once we get there and find what the situation is, as it depends whether the ogres have their complex lit, whether we can get in without going through the front door, etc.

No preference for me with the enhancement potions, again I think they'll need to be handed out on a more specific need basis.

Silence balls, if Hobbes is going to be our main melee threat against Voldor, yes he should have at least one of the balls. Don't know who to give the other one to.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

Did we wind up with mental-stat potions too?  If so, does anyone but Selene use Charisma for spells?


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Did we wind up with mental-stat potions too?  If so, does anyone but Selen use Charisma for spells?




Well it does say one for each attribute, so I guess so.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well it does say one for each attribute, so I guess so.



 That's true--though we only asked for the other three, so doesn't hurt to check


----------



## Elocin (Sep 8, 2005)

Hobbes will glady take one of the silence balls and for the other one we shoudl probabyl give it to another backup fighter type.  If we double up on him with silence balls we can hopefully keep a silence bubbles around him at all times.  And antoher thing I just thought of is as soon as I rage and frenzy I will no longer be thinking of anything but killing so tactics will be flying right out the window.   

I am so looking forward to this combat as it should be alot of fun.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 8, 2005)

4 Potions of Invisibility (3 Minute duration) Of course I would not mind one of these but if I get a Hide and Sneak potion my skills will be at +20/+21 so I might not need the potion.
1 Set of Enhancement Potions (+4 to Attribute for 5 minutes, one for each attribute) Needless to say with my rage and Shifting ability I would not mind the Str or Con enhancement but if others have a better need of this then I am cool with not getting any.  Also I do not remember if the bonus I get from shifting are enhancement bonus's or not which means they would not stack.
3 Potions of Darkvision (3 hours) I have low-light vision so hopefully will not need this.
5 Potions of Mage Armor (1 Hour) I already am wearing armor so this will be wasted on me, unless of course one of this stupid Ogres is a ghost.
Balls of Silence (x2) (1/day, Silence centered on Ball, 5 minute duration) I definitely want one of them and I think another back-up fighter should get one.

Hobbes
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
~Ball of Silence

I am good with just getting the above listed items.


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true--though we only asked for the other three, so doesn't hurt to check



They're quite popular, so it's hard to keep a large stock of any one.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay so Invisibility and Darkvision are to be held till we have a better idea of what is going on.

I thought though that Selene uses Wisdom for her spells? And I use Intelligence (just thinking it would help when we tangle with the Big Kahuna).  

Hobbes carries one (Silence Ball) and someone nearby carry the other. GROOVY!!! (Now we just have to figure out who?  Any volunteers to stand by the shifted, blood lust enraged wrecking machine?   I will gladly stand away so as to let someone else have the glory.  )

Is everyone okay with the division of the potions of Mage Armor? I figure if something comes up we can always change our minds on the fly.   Well that and most of you already have better armor than what the spell provides.

But I have found that the best laid plans tend to melt like ice on a Texas summer. We might just be over-thinking this. (I still like the fact we are planning ahead of time.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

Did I mention that I am using the 1E potion mixing rules?   (j/k)

Rystil asked to use Charisma, and showed me a feat that let Seline do it.  Given it's a feat that actualy takes power away from the character (Some creatures as a result are more resistant to her spells), I let her do it for free.  He worked it into her background as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

> I thought though that Selene uses Wisdom for her spells?



Nope


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope




Shows you I haven't played a druid yet.


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Shows you I haven't played a druid yet.



She ain't normal


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Hobbes carries one (Silence Ball) and someone nearby carry the other. GROOVY!!! (Now we just have to figure out who?  Any volunteers to stand by the shifted, blood lust enraged wrecking machine?   I will gladly stand away so as to let someone else have the glory.  )
> 
> Is everyone okay with the division of the potions of Mage Armor? I figure if something comes up we can always change our minds on the fly.   Well that and most of you already have better armor than what the spell provides.




I'd suggest Whitlok takes the other silence ball.   

Well the mage armour potions are between you and the bear, so ask him how many he wants.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'd suggest Whitlok takes the other silence ball.
> 
> Well the mage armour potions are between you and the bear, so ask him how many he wants.



 Selene can turn into a bear also, at which point she still needs Mage Armour until she gets her Full Plate enchanted with _Wild_, which she intends as soon as she gets 16k


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 8, 2005)

*Just a shot in the dark*

Okay this seems to be what we are taking and what hasn't been claimed yet. (Most waiting to see what we will facing.)

Whitlok
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
Firavel
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
Hobbes
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
~Balls of Silence (1/day, Silence centered on Ball, 5 minute duration)
Kerlokh
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
Selene
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
~Potions of Mage Armor (1 Hour) (x2)
~Wand of Cure light (50)
Marek
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
~Potions of Mage Armor (1 Hour) (x1)
Da' Bear
~Potions of Mage Armor (1 Hour) (x2)

Unclaimed
Balls of Silence (1/day, Silence centered on Ball, 5 minute duration)
~Potion of Strength (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes)
~Potion of Dexterity (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes)
~Potion of Constitution (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes)
~Potion of Intelligence (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes)
~Potion of Wisdom (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes)
~Potion of Charisma (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes)
~Potions of Darkvision (3 hours)
~Potions of Darkvision (3 hours)
~Potions of Darkvision (3 hours)
~Potions of Invisibility (3 Minute Duration)
~Potions of Invisibility (3 Minute Duration)
~Potions of Invisibility (3 Minute Duration)
~Potions of Invisibility (3 Minute Duration)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Selene can turn into a bear also, at which point she still needs Mage Armour until she gets her Full Plate enchanted with _Wild_, which she intends as soon as she gets 16k




That's cool as I have 4 of my own Mage Armor Scrolls. We can just shift those around as they are needed.

Hey for 16k I can get some way better Bracers!


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Selene can turn into a bear also, at which point she still needs Mage Armour until she gets her Full Plate enchanted with _Wild_, which she intends as soon as she gets 16k




Well you two will just have to share then.  

Maybe a 2 Selene, 2 Bear, 1 Marek division would be better.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well you two will just have to share then.
> 
> Maybe a 2 Selene, 2 Bear, 1 Marek division would be better.




Fine with me. I had already planned to have many scrolls of defensive magic.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> That's cool as I have 4 of my own Mage Armor Scrolls. We can just shift those around as they are needed.
> 
> Hey for 16k I can get some way better Bracers!



 Yup, 16k is well worth it to gain +1 to AC when not in bear form and +9 to AC in bear form  (+1 not in bear because I included the base +1 enhancement required)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Fine with me. I had already planned to have many scrolls of defensive magic.




Add that to the fact that you're going to try to stay out of melee range.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

Whitlok will take one of the silence balls if still on offer, no need for a darkvision here 

As to the ability potions any of the physical ones would be useful for me, con for the extra HPs if I have to go toe-to-toe (which I will having the +4 to AC and the racial hatred )


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Add that to the fact that you're going to try to stay out of melee range.




Yes but I am planning to use as much defense from scrolls and such so I can pack a little more bang in my spell selection.



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Whitlok will take one of the silence balls if still on offer, no need for a darkvision here
> 
> As to the ability potions any of the physical ones would be useful for me, con for the extra HPs if I have to go toe-to-toe (which I will having the +4 to AC and the racial hatred )




Sounds   good to me. But I will leave the the phystcal potion use decisions between the figther-types. Like I said Mareks eye is on the Intelligence Potion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Yes but I am planning to use as much defense from scrolls and such so I can pack a little more bang in my spell selection.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds   good to me. But I will leave the the phystcal potion use decisions between the figther-types. Like I said Mareks eye is on the Intelligence Potion.



 Remember, though--Mage Armour from your own spell list is 5x as long as the one off the scroll/potion.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Remember, though--Mage Armour from your own spell list is 5x as long as the one off the scroll/potion.




Actually I currently don't have Mage Armor, just Shield. But I understand the point. I just know this is an easy way to get the bang we may need and still keep me safe during combat.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

Bront, any thoughts on that statue description yet?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 11, 2005)

Okay so here is what the party pack division looks like right now. Who wants to carry the rest till we get where we need to be? I figure then we can split the rest as needed. How does that sound?

Whitlok
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
~Balls of Silence (1/day, Silence centered on Ball, 5 minute duration)
Firavel
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
Hobbes
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
~Balls of Silence (1/day, Silence centered on Ball, 5 minute duration)
Kerlokh
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
Selene
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
~Potions of Mage Armor (1 Hour) (x2)
~Wand of Cure light (50)
Marek
~Cure Light potions (x2)
~Cure Moderate potion
~Potion of Hiding and Sneaking (+10 to MS and Hide, 1 hour)
~Potions of Mage Armor (1 Hour) (x1)
Da' Bear
~Potions of Mage Armor (1 Hour) (x2)

Unclaimed
~Potion of Strength (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes)
~Potion of Dexterity (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes)
~Potion of Constitution (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes)
~Potion of Intelligence (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes)
~Potion of Wisdom (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes)
~Potion of Charisma (+4 to Atribute for 5 minutes)
~Potions of Darkvision (3 hours) (x3)
~Potions of Invisibility (3 Minute Duration) (x4)


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Bront, any thoughts on that statue description yet?



Sorry, I'll get it tonight, promise


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'll get it tonight, promise




No rush, just thought you might have forgotten about it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks Prof Yeti, great job in organising the list. Seeing as though you've gone to all the trouble to keep track maybe your guy should have the honour of carrying the left overs?? 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 11, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Thanks Prof Yeti, great job in organising the list. Seeing as though you've gone to all the trouble to keep track maybe your guy should have the honour of carrying the left overs??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz




No problem. I guess a little OCD is helpful at times.  

But I will make note of the additions and we can go ahead and get down to the job at hand.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

I have no problems with you continuing to distribute these as you go, just as long as that doesn't change in mid-battle


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

In game thread has been updated, sorry for the delay


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> In game thread has been updated, sorry for the delay




Thank You


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 15, 2005)

Groovy I shall endeavor to study the information shortly.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Please update your character sheets with any items you have aquired.  Also, a marching order (or few, depending on how many formations you want to use) and rest schedule will help me speed things up, especialy since things changed since the last party.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Please update your character sheets with any items you have aquired.  Also, a marching order (or few, depending on how many formations you want to use) and rest schedule will help me speed things up, especialy since things changed since the last party.



 Selene wants to be close to the middle--she's not going to be up for a fight except in bear form.  She and Amairgen will take any watch--it doesn't matter since she doesn't need a straight 8 hours of rest like a wizard.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

For a rest schedule I'd suggest:

All watches are 2 hours long, so everyone currently gets 8 hours rest, except Firavel who only needs 4 hours. If anyone wants to add themselves to the 2nd or 4th watch go ahead.

1st watch: Marek, Whitlok, Digga
2nd watch: Firavel
3rd watch: Firavel, Selene, Amairgen
4th watch: Firavel
5th watch: Hobbes, Kerlokh

Marching order I don't know...do we want a ranger or a rogue up front?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> For a rest schedule I'd suggest:
> 
> All watches are 2 hours long, so everyone currently gets 8 hours rest, except Firavel who only needs 4 hours. If anyone wants to add themselves to the 2nd or 4th watch go ahead.
> 
> ...



 That's good--it has someone with Low-Light awake at all times.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Marching order I don't know...do we want a ranger or a rogue up front?




I am good with the sleep/rest order you suggested.

Normally outdoors I like a ranger up front and a rogue inside. But then normally I am covering at least one of those slots. Since this time I have neither I will go with the will of the rest of the group.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's good--it has someone with Low-Light awake at all times.




Yes it seems like the best formation. (And one day I hope to get something that helps me see in the dark.)  

So since we have sleep done (I believe?). What about marching? Though I know where I go in the wagon train scenario, the rest is a bit more up in the air. Personally I like towards the back (though not the last in line). But if I am needed somewhere else I am open to that as well. (I just only have a +3 to Hide and Move Silent.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Yes it seems like the best formation. (And one day I hope to get something that helps me see in the dark.)
> 
> So since we have sleep done (I believe?). What about marching? Though I know where I go in the wagon train scenario, the rest is a bit more up in the air. Personally I like towards the back (though not the last in line). But if I am needed somewhere else I am open to that as well. (I just only have a +3 to Hide and Move Silent.)



 You beat Selene at sneaking--she has -4 from her armour, -1 from dex, so -5 total 

(Edit: She sneaks much much better as a bear, though)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's good--it has someone with Low-Light awake at all times.




And don't forget the good listen/spot check that goes with it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> And don't forget the good listen/spot check that goes with it.



 Well, we aren't currently optimised for distributing Spot and Listen checks--if we were, we'd split up Firavel and Selene (see chart below):

Selene: 11/11 (nothing, but she can get low-light + scent in Wildshape)
Firavel: 10/10 (low-light)
Hobbes: 6/8 (low-light)
Kerlokh: 7/7 (dark)
Whitlok: 6/6 (dark)
Marek: 6/6 (nothing)
Amairgen: 6/4 (low-light + scent)
Digga: 3/3 (low-light + scent)

Everyone has ranks in Spot and Listen


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Everyone has ranks in Spot and Listen




A hold over from my FtF group. I take as much Listen/Search/Spot as possible since other usually don't take any.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> A hold over from my FtF group. I take as much Listen/Search/Spot as possible since other usually don't take any.



We usually have someone who takes those skills in my groups, though we had one group where the only person with any ranks in anything was a guy with a maxed out Search (It was a class skill while spot and listen were not).

Well, the Bard Paladin had some listen ranks, but not a lot.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> A hold over from my FtF group. I take as much Listen/Search/Spot as possible since other usually don't take any.



 If I had known the Greensinger feat existed when I made Selene, I would have taken Bluff and Perform instead, but I took Spot and Listen because I ran out, plus they're good for Wildshaped druids


----------



## Elocin (Sep 16, 2005)

Add me to the 2nd watch as well and I think we will be good to go.  I would prefer that we have at least two people on watch at all times and if we only have one person on watch I think that slot should be towards the beginning of the sleep cycle.

As for marching order I will happily take the lead when in the wilderness but if we ever get into dungeons I think a rogue would be better.

Edit: Character updated.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

All watches are 2 hours long, so everyone currently gets 8 hours rest, except for Hobbes and Kerlokh which get 6 hours, and Firavel who gets 4 hours.

1st watch: Marek, Whitlok, Digga
2nd watch: Firavel, Hobbes
3rd watch: Firavel, Selene, Amairgen
4th watch: Firavel, Kerlokh
5th watch: Hobbes, Kerlokh

I've added Hobbes to the 2nd watch as requested, and Kerlokh to 4th watch...does that suit everyone?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> All watches are 2 hours long, so everyone currently gets 8 hours rest, except for Hobbes and Kerlokh which get 6 hours, and Firavel who gets 4 hours.
> 
> 1st watch: Marek, Whitlok, Digga
> 2nd watch: Firavel, Hobbes
> ...




Kerlokh will live with it (I hope   )


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

I feel old


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Kerlokh will live with it (I hope   )




Well at least you might be awake when they come for you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I feel old



 Why?


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I feel old




What living on 4-6 hours sleep...I do it every night.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I feel old





Hell, I am old.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll let you all figure out why


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> What living on 4-6 hours sleep...I do it every night.



No, I sleep durring the day, got almost 14 hours yesterday.

Also finished 2 books in the past two days.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll let you all figure out why



 Is it the Bront (29) on today's birthdays?  Happy birthday!  You're almost a decade older than I am.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Is it the Bront (29) on today's birthdays?  Happy birthday!  You're almost a decade older than I am.



Congrats.  5000 Subdual experience points (Kinda like real exp, but only work when you're unconsious)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Congrats.  5000 Subdual experience points (Kinda like real exp, but only work when you're unconsious)



 Selene falls unconscious and gets up a level, increasing the power of Amairgen!


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

It's actualy a pretty viscious cycle, cause when you go up a level, you suddently wake up because you have HP, so you fall unconsious again when you loose it.  Repeat ad nausium.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's actualy a pretty viscious cycle, cause when you go up a level, you suddently wake up because you have HP, so you fall unconsious again when you loose it.  Repeat ad nausium.



 Just make sure to take loads of subdual damage, and it won't be a problem


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Is it the Bront (29) on today's birthdays?  Happy birthday!  You're almost a decade older than I am.




Well you're younger than I am Bront, happy birthday!


----------



## Elocin (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bront and be happy to know that you are not the oldest in this thread.  I will assume I am the oldest as I am currently 33 and in 8 days will be turning 34, go me.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

Yep, older than me...you beat me by a little less than 10 months.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll let you all figure out why



*Well Happy Birthday Bront!*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Well you're younger than I am Bront, happy birthday!






			
				Elocin said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Bront and be happy to know that you are not the oldest in this thread. I will assume I am the oldest as I am currently 33 and in 8 days will be turning 34, go me.






			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep, older than me...you beat me by a little less than 10 months.




Woo Hoo! I missed the oldest slot. But just barely.  (Turned 33 on August 29). Though my students did get me a walker for my birthday. (It comes in handy too.  )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> *Well Happy Birthday Bront!*
> 
> Woo Hoo! I missed the oldest slot. But just barely.  (Turned 33 on August 29). Though my students did get me a walker for my birthday. (It comes in handy too.  )




Yep, looks like you finish 3rd for the moment...although there seem to be a lot of 33 going on 34 around.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Guess that makes me the youngest by a wide margin then


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Guess that makes me the youngest by a wide margin then




Guess so...I think I've been running D&D as long as you've been alive.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Guess so...I think I've been running D&D as long as you've been alive.



 Yikes!  I've been alive 20 years, half of which I've been playing some form of D&D 

If you've been GMing for that long, you _must_ be better than I am at GMing, I mean c'mon


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes!  I've been alive 20 years, half of which I've been playing some form of D&D
> 
> If you've been GMing for that long, you _must_ be better than I am at GMing, I mean c'mon




No, that just means I deserve a rest.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

I've been gaming for 22 years, and was in a regular adult D&D group 19 years ago.

I never got a lot of good practice being an on my own GM, so I'm still working things out.  I'm generaly more creative as a player, and tend to slack as a GM.  Thank you all for bearing with me, and hope things have been fun so far


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've been gaming for 22 years, and was in a regular adult D&D group 19 years ago.
> 
> I never got a lot of good practice being an on my own GM, so I'm still working things out.  I'm generaly more creative as a player, and tend to slack as a GM.  Thank you all for bearing with me, and hope things have been fun so far



 Wow, you started at an even younger age than I did then


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

Yup, got my 1st Ed Players handbook when I was 7 for christmas.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, got my 1st Ed Players handbook when I was 7 for christmas.



 Still not as young as my youngest brother when he started though.  Considering he's 12 now and he played several campaigns in 2e, I guess that says it all


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm an only child.  Strangely, I had a better grasp on the rules when I was 10 than my father did (I used to play Advanced Squad Leader with him too, and remembered rules better than he did, though I couldn't read that book, I still can't)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm an only child.  Strangely, I had a better grasp on the rules when I was 10 than my father did (I used to play Advanced Squad Leader with him too, and remembered rules better than he did, though I couldn't read that book, I still can't)



 I can believe it.  I was GMing at 10


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, got my 1st Ed Players handbook when I was 7 for christmas.




Had to buy my own when I was 12, after my 6th grade teacher introduced me to it.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've been gaming for 22 years, and was in a regular adult D&D group 19 years ago.




Groovy I also started just over 22 years (again as of Aug. 29). Had to GM as no one else would with my friends. Then met up with another group at the FLGS and traded off the duty with a couple of other members. But been with my current main group for almost 10 years now, and have added 2 others (One for 8 years, and the other for 1 1/2 years)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 16, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Bront and be happy to know that you are not the oldest in this thread.  I will assume I am the oldest as I am currently 33 and in 8 days will be turning 34, go me.




Guess again young wipper-snapper.

36 1/2 years (now I feel old)  :\


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 16, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Guess again young wipper-snapper.
> 
> 36 1/2 years (now I feel old)  :\




Personally I am completely okay with not being the oldest. I currently work as a Mediator and the average age of my co-workers is 42 (and only that low because of me).  

Now I thought I would feel old at my other job (Student Teaching), but those kids just don't have the stamina. So in truth I am feeling pretty good currently.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow, well I'm bringing down the average age in this game--some of you are almost twice as old as I  .  I feel so outranked


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

You guys have a marching order yet so I can ambush know how you're walking?


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay...how about.

When 2 abreast
Hobbes and Whitlok
Marek and Kerlokh
Firavel and Selene/Amairgen

When single file
Hobbes
Whitlok
Kerlokh
Marek
Selene/Amairgen
Firavel


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay...how about.
> 
> When 2 abreast
> 
> ...




Marek is good with this order. Now just need some other 02/100th dollar worth.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Selene would rather not be on the outside of the formation unless she has already Wildshaped.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay, switched Kerlokh with Selene.

When 2 abreast
Hobbes and Whitlok
Marek and Selene/Amairgen
Firavel and Kerlokh

When single file
Hobbes
Whitlok
Selene/Amairgen
Marek
Kerlokh
Firavel


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, switched Kerlokh with Selene.
> 
> When 2 abreast
> Hobbes and Whitlok
> ...




As long a Firavel doesn't charge anybody


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

OK, Selene likes that one.  You can put Amairgen in front of Selene in single file and in the back row while double file.  That keeps him one space away so she can share spells while simultaneously putting him closer to the fray.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, Selene likes that one.  You can put Amairgen in front of Selene in single file and in the back row while double file.  That keeps him one space away so she can share spells while simultaneously putting him closer to the fray.




Nah, he can just walk beside you outside the alignment of the party unless we're forced to squeeze through an area in which case he can move around as you've indicated...mainly I'm just trying to organise the horses into a cohesive line.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> As long a Firavel doesn't charge anybody




Well hopefully he'll spot whatevers coming and get the tough fighters between him and them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nah, he can just walk beside you outside the alignment of the party unless we're forced to squeeze through an area in which case he can move around as you've indicated...mainly I'm just trying to organise the horses into a cohesive line.



out: Selene doesn't want to ride on a domesticated horse...Amairgen is going to be an issue too--he moves at Speed 40, which is faster than a human, but slower than a horse, and he fairly obviously cannot ride


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> out: Selene doesn't want to ride on a domesticated horse...Amairgen is going to be an issue too--he moves at Speed 40, which is faster than a human, but slower than a horse, and he fairly obviously cannot ride




We'll just move at speed 40 as without the horses we can only move at speed 20, so just get on your horse and stop complaining...you should have gotten a bigger bear, then you could have ridden that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> We'll just move at speed 40 as without the horses we can only move at speed 20, so just get on your horse and stop complaining...you should have gotten a bigger bear, then you could have ridden that.



 That's the plan once she gets a little higher level...What about Wildshaping into something fast and going ahead and then just waiting up and/or just hoping to catch up in the forest?  Also, Longstrider can get Selene up to 40 for 5 hours.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's the plan once she gets a little higher level...What about Wildshaping into something fast and going ahead and then just waiting up and/or just hoping to catch up in the forest?  Also, Longstrider can get Selene up to 40 for 5 hours.




If you want to run ahead to the forest...that's between you and your deathwish.   

As for longstrider, yep works for me, then Selene and Amairgen can share the spot that would have been occupied by a horse.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> If you want to run ahead to the forest...that's between you and your deathwish.
> 
> As for longstrider, yep works for me, then Selene and Amairgen can share the spot that would have been occupied by a horse.



 She can also use Reduce Animal to make Amairgen into a little puppy-sized bear and bring him on a horse.  This might be the best solution, but only if they can find her a wild horse


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She can also use Reduce Animal to make Amairgen into a little puppy-sized bear and bring him on a horse.  This might be the best solution, but only if they can find her a wild horse




I'm sure some horse is already slowed to speed 40 anyway...so why complicate matters by shrinking the bear? Why would they have a wild horse...no I will no longer feed your mad posting habit...umm, just did it again didn't I.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'm sure some horse is already slowed to speed 40 anyway...so why complicate matters by shrinking the bear? Why would they have a wild horse...no I will no longer feed your mad posting habit...umm, just did it again didn't I.



 I dunno why they'd have one, but Selene would really only ride on a horse that was wild.  She considers domestication to be unnatural.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno why they'd have one, but Selene would really only ride on a horse that was wild.  She considers domestication to be unnatural.




Well she'd better get rid of the bear...he's semi-domesticated now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well she'd better get rid of the bear...he's semi-domesticated now.



 Naw, he's just an animal companion.  There's a big difference   In her mind, domestication requires a regime of eugenics to mutate a creature in a way that suits the domesticator, as in dogs->wolves.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno why they'd have one, but Selene would really only ride on a horse that was wild.  She considers domestication to be unnatural.



There are a few "Unbroken" horses in the stables, you could have one of those.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> There are a few "Unbroken" horses in the stables, you could have one of those.




Can't think they'll react favourably to being near a bear.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Naw, he's just an animal companion.  There's a big difference   In her mind, domestication requires a regime of eugenics to mutate a creature in a way that suits the domesticator, as in dogs->wolves.




I don't think that would suit any domesticator, turning dogs into wolves.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

> Can't think they'll react favourably to being near a bear.




That's true 

'Unbroken' doesn't really make a difference for her.  She doesn't really care whether it has been tamed, just whether it is domesticated.  The difference is in the eugenics--Selene feels that domestication is man trying to defy nature, whereas taming an animal just means you want to make friends with it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I don't think that would suit any domesticator, turning dogs into wolves.



 You know what I meant


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true
> 
> 'Unbroken' doesn't really make a difference for her.  She doesn't really care whether it has been tamed, just whether it is domesticated.  The difference is in the eugenics--Selene feels that domestication is man trying to defy nature, whereas taming an animal just means you want to make friends with it.



So do you want to go out an find a wild horse?

They're magebred riding horses, not likely to find them in the wild anyway.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true
> 
> 'Unbroken' doesn't really make a difference for her.  She doesn't really care whether it has been tamed, just whether it is domesticated.  The difference is in the eugenics--Selene feels that domestication is man trying to defy nature, whereas taming an animal just means you want to make friends with it.




Well we'll just have to assume all of Hanable's horses have be captured from wild herds and trained then won't we.  Well that's not going to work is it.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You know what I meant




Yes, but that doesn't mean I can't poke fun at it anyway.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So do you want to go out an find a wild horse?
> 
> They're magebred riding horses, not likely to find them in the wild anyway.



 Magebred, eh?  That's even worse!   Now you're using magic to mess with the poor things while performing your eugenics.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well we'll just have to assume all of Hanable's horses have be captured from wild herds and trained then won't we.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but that doesn't mean I can't poke fun at it anyway.



 Nope, we won't cuz Bront said they're magebred


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, we won't cuz Bront said they're magebred




Look up...I got an undocumented edit in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Look up...I got an undocumented edit in.



 That's true, but not before I quoted you 

Grats on your first 1,000!


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Grats on your first 1,000!




Thanks...seems somewhat slow though when compared to some.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Thanks...seems somewhat slow though when compared to some.



 Getting 1,000 from April to September isn't too bad, and I'm sure you'd have been faster if I had started SoM sooner and/or not gone on that vacation


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Only reason I cruised to 6K was the DI thing, which should be ending soon.  (Cone on DN, get to where I can post, LOL)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Getting 1,000 from April to September isn't too bad, and I'm sure you'd have been faster if I had started SoM sooner and/or not gone on that vacation




You're probably right...plus the original game I joined lasted for about a week before the GM vanished, and then I joined an Isida game that's now on hold, etc. etc.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Only reason I cruised to 6K was the DI thing, which should be ending soon.  (Cone on DN, get to where I can post, LOL)



 Interestingly, thanks to my moving through DN's stuff a lot faster than I had wanted, if she posts a single more time, I can bring back in poor Festy Dog, who's been out of the loop for a while, and as soon as those two are straight, we can go to Kirkesh


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> You're probably right...plus the original game I joined lasted for about a week before the GM vanished, and then I joined an Isida game that's now on hold, etc. etc.



 Heh, my first PbP experience was when the Hivemind told me to join LEW.  I did that, but it took so many months for them to actually post an adventure for my poor characters that I wound up looking for another game, and no new ones were recruiting, but one was looking for replacements.  I decided to join that one, but I told myself I wouldn't GM anything because otherwise I would be sure to get carried away.  I should have listened


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Interestingly, thanks to my moving through DN's stuff a lot faster than I had wanted, if she posts a single more time, I can bring back in poor Festy Dog, who's been out of the loop for a while, and as soon as those two are straight, we can go to Kirkesh



*Hands the posting stick to DN*


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm happy with Whitlok's position in the riding/marching order. Is there anything else to sort or are we riding on?

cheers

Daz


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'm happy with Whitlok's position in the riding/marching order. Is there anything else to sort or are we riding on?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Daz




I've made a resting/sleeping and a riding/marching order, so I think we're done.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> As long a Firavel doesn't charge anybody



Firavel cast's magic missle at the darkness 

Ok, didn't see the order, got it now.

We shall continue soon.  My weekend is becoming odd, I'm busy tonight, working tomorow afternoon (had to cancel my Face to Face session that day, grr), then off till Wensday, then next week I am off on a business trip, though should have internet access then too.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Firavel cast's magic missle at the darkness
> 
> Ok, didn't see the order, got it now.
> 
> We shall continue soon.  My weekend is becoming odd, I'm busy tonight, working tomorow afternoon (had to cancel my Face to Face session that day, grr), then off till Wensday, then next week I am off on a business trip, though should have internet access then too.




I am Firavel, sorcerer of light!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

> We shall continue soon. My weekend is becoming odd, I'm busy tonight, working tomorow afternoon (had to cancel my Face to Face session that day, grr), then off till Wensday, then next week I am off on a business trip, though should have internet access then too.




Working an afternoon?  That is weird! (for you)


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, I asked for it.  I took tonight off for the B-day, and then suddently they needed people for OT as of yesterday morning.  So I volunteered to work that day (We were having trouble finding people to work)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I asked for it.  I took tonight off for the B-day, and then suddently they needed people for OT as of yesterday morning.  So I volunteered to work that day (We were having trouble finding people to work)



 Oh, well that explains it then


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I asked for it.  I took tonight off for the B-day, and then suddently they needed people for OT as of yesterday morning.  So I volunteered to work that day (We were having trouble finding people to work)



B-day? HAPPY B'day Bront - what's the damage??


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, well that explains it then



I just found out I don't have to work tomorow, so now I have to un-call off my game.

I'm 29 as of yesterday (see earlier in the thread, about 2 pages)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I just found out I don't have to work tomorow, so now I have to un-call off my game.
> 
> I'm 29 as of yesterday (see earlier in the thread, about 2 pages)



 Your poor, poor players, constantly finding changes at the last minute.  Almost done Liberator, by the way


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I just found out I don't have to work tomorow, so now I have to un-call off my game.
> 
> I'm 29 as of yesterday (see earlier in the thread, about 2 pages)




Yeah, look back before Rystil and I took this thread over today.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your poor, poor players, constantly finding changes at the last minute.  Almost done Liberator, by the way



Cool, I'm going home.  Later


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, I'm going home.  Later



 Bye, then.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bye, then.



Back


----------



## Elocin (Sep 17, 2005)

So yea the marching order seems fine with me and I almost did not want a horse as my movement speed is 40 but I did not want to be exhasuted when we get ambushed.    So I just headbutted the horse and will be happy when it bcks me from its saddle so I cna enter combat that much sooner, lol.

I am also glad I am not the oldest one here.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> So yea the marching order seems fine with me and I almost did not want a horse as my movement speed is 40 but I did not want to be exhasuted when we get ambushed.    So I just headbutted the horse and will be happy when it bcks me from its saddle so I cna enter combat that much sooner, lol.
> 
> I am also glad I am not the oldest one here.



Woah horse.  I's said woah horse!  Come one horse, please woah.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm off on a 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. Can I be NPC'd please?

Have fun, talk soon

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 22, 2005)

Enjoy the holiday, D20Dazza!


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

I'll be out of town next week tuesday through Sunday.  While I'l have net access, I may not have access to my notes, so while I'll try to pick things up here, they may slow or halt while I'm gone.

Yeti, you safe from Rita?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll be out of town next week tuesday through Sunday.  While I'l have net access, I may not have access to my notes, so while I'll try to pick things up here, they may slow or halt while I'm gone.
> 
> Yeti, you safe from Rita?




Groovy.

I live in north Texas (Fort Worth to be exact), so I believe we are relatively safe. (knocks on wood.  ) Bad storms are forecasted but nothing compared to what the coast is expected to see.

But thanks for asking.


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Fill me in on if/where you're securing the horses, how you intend to move (Quickly, silently, both (Penalties to hide and move silent)), and if you'll be taking extra precautions and such.

I'm ready to continue as soon as you're all set, but I don't to assume something.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay, as Hobbes suggested if we think it's possible we'll send the horses back with one of the merchants to Hanable, if not we'll secure them a few dozen yards into the forest.

Then we'll move stealthily single file through the forest, with Hobbes 20 paces or so ahead, and Firavel about the same distance behind to give warning to the rest of the party should we be ambushed.

Everyone happy with that?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

Just a warning--Selene isn't exactly stealthy


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just a warning--Selene isn't exactly stealthy




Well it's better than saying we're going to thunder and crash our way through the forest.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well it's better than saying we're going to thunder and crash our way through the forest.



 That's true, though unfortunately, that's what she's going to do with her net total of -4 to Move Silently


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true, though unfortunately, that's what she's going to do with her net total of -4 to Move Silently




That works too, you attract the creatures and we'll ambush them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That works too, you attract the creatures and we'll ambush them.



 Well, uhh, she has a net positive to Move Silently while in Wild Shape


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> That works too, you attract the creatures and we'll ambush them.



Did I mention that it was a Plate Bikini?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Did I mention that it was a Plate Bikini?



 That will attract the males at least 

Does the plate bikini remove some of the penalty to Move Silently?


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That will attract the males at least
> 
> Does the plate bikini remove some of the penalty to Move Silently?




Well only by keeping the males too busy making Spot checks to even bother with Listen checks.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 24, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, as Hobbes suggested if we think it's possible we'll send the horses back with one of the merchants to Hanable, if not we'll secure them a few dozen yards into the forest.
> 
> Then we'll move stealthily single file through the forest, with Hobbes 20 paces or so ahead, and Firavel about the same distance behind to give warning to the rest of the party should we be ambushed.
> 
> Everyone happy with that?




I like it! So for what it worth the wizard thinks it sounds great.  



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Well only by keeping the males too busy making Spot checks to even bother with Listen checks.




Strangely enough I just finished making a real plate bikini (well...looks kinda like a metal sports bra) for a movie project I'm working on. And I can confirm that the vast majority of men on set were walking on their tongues.  (One guy even fell in a hole.) So it might be a reasonable idea.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 24, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, as Hobbes suggested if we think it's possible we'll send the horses back with one of the merchants to Hanable, if not we'll secure them a few dozen yards into the forest.
> 
> Then we'll move stealthily single file through the forest, with Hobbes 20 paces or so ahead, and Firavel about the same distance behind to give warning to the rest of the party should we be ambushed.
> 
> Everyone happy with that?




Sounds good to me but we shudl tie up the horses where a good yank will set them free.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me but we shudl tie up the horses where a good yank will set them free.




Well secure probably covers just that, as Firavel knows nothing about horses so he will leave the securing to the professionals.


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2005)

Securely tie the horses to a passing merchant, got it


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm still waiting for exactly what you're going to be doing guys.    I've heard:

Tie up horses
Send them back with Merchant
Sneak slowly
Sneak quickly


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for exactly what you're going to be doing guys.    I've heard:
> 
> Tie up horses
> Send them back with Merchant
> ...




Well we said move stealthily through the forest, Selene's abilities may make that hard, but that's what we decided.

As for the horses we're waiting on an answer from you about whether we think any passing merchants can be trusted to return the horses to Hanable. If they are the horses go back, if not we tie them up as Hobbes suggested.

Thought all that was pretty clear. :\


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

Ahh, my bad, sorry 

Hense, never a bad idea to kick me if I disapear for a bit


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, my bad, sorry
> 
> Hense, never a bad idea to kick me if I disapear for a bit




No problem, more kickings coming up...now you get the same treatment as Rystil.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 28, 2005)

I find that it is usually a bad idea to kick the GM. A) It hurts.  , and B) They can screw with your characters in ways that are down right evil.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Sep 28, 2005)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I find that it is usually a bad idea to kick the GM. A) It hurts.  , and B) They can screw with your characters in ways that are down right evil.




What even when they _ask_ you to do it?  

Answers. A) Only the GM, I wear special GM kicking boots. , and B) I expect that to happen anyway.


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No problem, more kickings coming up...now you get the same treatment as Rystil.



I can always defend myself with Sblocks

[sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I can always defend myself with Sblocks
> 
> [sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]




Always willing to go through the outer layers to get to the soft underside, after all it just makes the kicks that much harder when I finally get there.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 4, 2005)

In case some of you don't frequent the General Forum

2006 ENnies Judge Elections are being held Now


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a couple of Color Spray spells but that is about it. They worked out good with the last group of ogres though.  But then I never count on the same trick to work twice. (I'll be happy if it does I just don't count on it.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I have a couple of Color Spray spells but that is about it. They worked out good with the last group of ogres though.  But then I never count on the same trick to work twice. (I'll be happy if it does I just don't count on it.)



 Those are really really nice at low levels, but they stop working as soon as ogres gain one HD.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ogres gain one HD.



Your wish is my command


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Your wish is my command



 Nooooo!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 6, 2005)

Kerlokh is still following along, the reason you have not heard from him is that he has been sneaking through the woods _quietly_. 

(That's my story and I'm sticking to it.   )


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

You guys aren't waiting for me for anything, are you?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Well Hobbes and Firavel were going to scout the Ogre camp, I don't know what everyone else was going to do. I'd suppose either follow along slowly or wait depending on how far behind the ogres we were.

Kick! Kick!


----------



## Bront (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, I missed that you actualy decided to do that, thought you were still discussing the plan.  I'll kill you when I get the chance, hopefully tomorow.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Okay, can't wait for the death to come.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> *I'll kill you when I get the chance, hopefully tomorow.*




    

All hail the carnage. :\


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi guys,

back on board, just wwalked in after a 15 hour drive so I'll try and get to the IC thread ASAP

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool, I hate killing NPCed players


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, I hate killing NPCed players




*Gulp*   


The Marek thought of the Day - "Why didn't I buy that scroll of Teleport?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Don't worry, other than at Gencon (Where it was a different system, and the character didn't die due to some other odd issues in a living campaign), the closest I've ever gotten to killing a player in D20 was Brogen in the first encounter of this game.

Or maybe that whet my appitite...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 8, 2005)

No problem. I like the character and want to see what he can achieve in the future.   But losing a character means I get to try one of the many ideas floating along in the gray matter. :\  Besides I figure with what little he carries and the no armor thing going for him he can run pretty darn fast if needed.   Though I am actually hoping this ogre is a wizard so I can loot the spellbooks.   

(Besides I have a killer campaign going in FtF where I have lost 5 characters and the other party members have restarted about 3 times each in the last few months. The guy rolls in the open so there is no cheating but he rolls 19 and 20 like they are going out of style. If the game wasn't so fun I would have quite 3 PC's ago.  )


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

FYI, I'm going to give Daz a chance to catch up and post before we continue, just because, well, he's here now 

After that, we can comence the destruction


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

Well it's not like Firavel is going to die of old age.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry you didn't get your own page


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

Well I probably would have made the full page, but Rystil cut me off saying I'd gotten too far ahead...plus he didn't post for me the first three hours I was on.   Add to that I was also posting in DI at the same time and I'm really not surprised I didn't make the complete page.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 10, 2005)

Caught up and posted so on with the carnage


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

Having all three characters so close together...seems a little harsh. :\


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

I thought you were going up in a group, but you're right, you're probably not "that" close.  Ignore my coment.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

You might want to modify your original post too.


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

Actualy, that one doesn't need to be changed, but that's a different issue


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

Well I don't want to run into him any time soon then, but at least Firavel got a look at him.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought you were going up in a group, but you're right, you're probably not "that" close.  Ignore my coment.




I was thinking that we would be splitting up to "set our trap", but if we were still 120' away then we may still have been close to each other.

Question 1. Did they see ME?
Question 2. What type of weapon was the Ogre who vanished carrying?


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm figuring you're spaced about 20-30' appart, so in the same general direction.

While you're unsure if you were seen, "Kill Them" seems to hint that someone knows there's more than one of you.

He was carrying a rather large quarterstaff, robes, and looked vaguely familiar.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Next Round (If I get 4-5 replies, I'll make the next post tomorrow morning around this time.)




And then Bront, after working at his third shift job, went home and fell asleep, and dreams of strawberries and female badgers


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> And then Bront, after working at his third shift job, went home and fell asleep, and dreams of strawberries and female badgers



Sorry   

I thought I only got 3, and had an unfortunately unpleasant experiance on the way home.

Carnage will resume at some point


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry
> 
> I thought I only got 3, and had an unfortunately unpleasant experiance on the way home.
> 
> Carnage will resume at some point





Carnage!?!?!? Is it too late for me to run the other direction?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Carnage!?!?!? Is it too late for me to run the other direction?



 Carnage for the ogres--one is already dead


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Carnage for the ogres--one is already dead



That was cool


----------



## Bront (Oct 15, 2005)

That round went... less well for you...

Isida, let me know if you are interested in returning, and I can work on getting you back in, though it will take a little bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That round went... less well for you...
> 
> Isida, let me know if you are interested in returning, and I can work on getting you back in, though it will take a little bit.



 After that round, Amairgen isn't going in there alone!  Selene will send in some fodder Dire Wolves, though.


----------



## Bront (Oct 16, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> After that round, Amairgen isn't going in there alone!  Selene will send in some fodder Dire Wolves, though.



Fodder, yeah, that's it


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Fodder, yeah, that's it



 Yup.  Just fodder--don't mind that its a more powerful version of a creature that is usually the same CR as an Ogre


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 17, 2005)

I believe everyone has posted a move.
Does that mean we will get an update this morning? Pretty Please?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

Someone other than the ogres or the PCs won initiative and made a sneak attack.


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

No more renting rooms to Ogres 

BTW, Hobbes isn't quite dead yet...


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

Bront altered my character. The change occured melee weapons, I removed the longsword and made the dagger magical, hope that's okay.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 18, 2005)

*Question for the Bront*

Uhm....How far am I from the remaining Ogre's? What is the density of tree's and such around the various Ogre's?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 18, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Uhm....How far am I from the remaining Ogre's? What is the density of tree's and such around the various Ogre's?




Well unless they are awakened trees then they don't have an Int score, which would make them very dense


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Uhm....How far am I from the remaining Ogre's? What is the density of tree's and such around the various Ogre's?



Sorry, you're 35' away form 3, so 35' away from four.  Apparently he missed you, or prefers attacking bears.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, you're 35' away form 3, so 35' away from four.  Apparently he missed you, or prefers attacking bears.





All deference to the Bear but he can probably take more hits than me.  But #3 is the one standing over Hobbes correct? Because that is who I was targeting.


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2005)

#2 was the one he hit, and that's the one you targeted too, now #3 is over him, #2 is down, and #4 is bear wrestling.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> #2 was the one he hit, and that's the one you targeted too, now #3 is over him, #2 is down, and #4 is bear wrestling.





Groovy! That is what I thought was going on. And the reason for my targeting of Big Smelly Thing #3.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Daz - 
Whitlok's dmg is incorrect with the Ugrosh.
2 handed, he's +4 to dmg due to strength.
when wielding dual weapon, he's +3 with the primary, +1 with the secondary, and he can chose which is which on each attack.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 19, 2005)

Note to Hobbes, when you reach 6th level, take the "Shifter Healing Feat"

Also, in the future, we should plan on Hobbes being with the "bait" part of the team


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

Tie a string to him and yank him back?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 19, 2005)

Why do I suddenly have a mental image of cheese?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2005)

Well I think it's time Firavel just gave up with weapons altogether.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I think it's time Firavel just gave up with weapons altogether.



 Well, at least we have crazy animals and barbarians and such to help


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, at least we have crazy animals and barbarians and such to help




Yes, they certainly keep all the monsters distracted while Firavel acts ineffectually.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, they certainly keep all the monsters distracted while Firavel acts ineffectually.



 Hey, they were useful distractions--Firavel had the chance to act ineffectually multiple times, and the enemies couldn't survive his ineffectual attacks for more than a few rounds


----------



## Elocin (Oct 19, 2005)

I did mess up my base hit points and my character sheet reflects this now, normally I shoudl have 59, smile.

I am more than happy to play the role of bait and once I gain some levels I will be able to ignore hit points if I am allowed to go the Frenzied Beserker route, smile.  Until I come down from rage which becomes a messy thing when you are say -35 hit points, smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> I did mess up my base hit points and my character sheet reflects this now, normally I shoudl have 59, smile.
> 
> I am more than happy to play the role of bait and once I gain some levels I will be able to ignore hit points if I am allowed to go the Frenzied Beserker route, smile.  Until I come down from rage which becomes a messy thing when you are say -35 hit points, smile.



 The trouble (though it's an advantage for you ) is that they made an idiotic revision in 3.5 so that the Frenzied Berserker can actually be saved if someone heals them really quickly from -35 or so.  It was _much_ better in 3.0 where they could go to -492 if they wanted, but it was a death sentence once the frenzy was over.

I have a Frenzied Berserker in the face to face game I GM that went from 1st to 19th level, so I've seen it in action enough to say how crazy it is, especially with the crazy new 3.5 Power Attack rules


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 19, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> I did mess up my base hit points and my character sheet reflects this now, normally I shoudl have 59, smile.
> 
> I am more than happy to play the role of bait and once I gain some levels I will be able to ignore hit points if I am allowed to go the Frenzied Beserker route, smile.  Until I come down from rage which becomes a messy thing when you are say -35 hit points, smile.




The "Shifter healing feat" heals damage when you _*come out*_ of shifting. It seems to be designed for exactly this situation.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The trouble (though it's an advantage for you ) is that they made an idiotic revision in 3.5 so that the Frenzied Berserker can actually be saved if someone heals them really quickly from -35 or so.  It was _much_ better in 3.0 where they could go to -492 if they wanted, but it was a death sentence once the frenzy was over.
> 
> I have a Frenzied Berserker in the face to face game I GM that went from 1st to 19th level, so I've seen it in action enough to say how crazy it is, especially with the crazy new 3.5 Power Attack rules




Umm, it still is a death sentence if the frenzy ends. What they've pointed out in the revision is that if they're healed *before* the frenzy ends they won't die (which would have been the same before--it just wasn't pointed out specifically).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Umm, it still is a death sentence if the frenzy ends. What they've pointed out in the revision is that if they're healed *before* the frenzy ends they won't die (which would have been the same before--it just wasn't pointed out specifically).



 No, in 3.0 if you are ever brought below -10 in the Crazy Super-Insane Frenzy, you die at the end, no matter how much healing you have received in the interim.  Since the party strategy is to kill everyone who can disintegrate and then let the Frenzied Berserker take care of the rest, he often dies humourously, once at -1000 hit points.

I honestly think it is better the old way.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The trouble (though it's an advantage for you ) is that they made an idiotic revision in 3.5 so that the Frenzied Berserker can actually be saved if someone heals them really quickly from -35 or so.  It was _much_ better in 3.0 where they could go to -492 if they wanted, but it was a death sentence once the frenzy was over.
> 
> I have a Frenzied Berserker in the face to face game I GM that went from 1st to 19th level, so I've seen it in action enough to say how crazy it is, especially with the crazy new 3.5 Power Attack rules




And I can live with this.

I also had a FB in my fce to face game that got up to about 23rd level or so and after the first comabt where I went to -80 hit points or so and then died (well after I killed one of the party members as I did not read the ENTIRE rules and did not see th eline where I could bring myself out of the rage with a Will DC 20 save, my bad).  So after that combat I had a magic item created that would cast heal on myself 3/day when my hit points got lower than 50.  I am not sure why the DM let me create such an item as after that I was night unstoppable unless he used instant death magic.

Needless to say it was somewhat a high magic type of game with loads of hack and slash in it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

> nigh unstoppable unless he used instant death magic.




Even instant death magic won't work--you think a FB is going to fail a Fort save 

Enemies of my campaign's FB took to prepping Disintegrate, knowing that he would make the save, but at least it would kill him as a finishing blow.  If he ever got the Mettle ability, he would have been invincible.


----------



## Elocin (Oct 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Even instant death magic won't work--you think a FB is going to fail a Fort save
> 
> Enemies of my campaign's FB took to prepping Disintegrate, knowing that he would make the save, but at least it would kill him as a finishing blow.  If he ever got the Mettle ability, he would have been invincible.




Well yea but you can always roll a 1 which we played as an instant fail.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Well yea but you can always roll a 1 which we played as an instant fail.



 If you have an average of 20 instant death spells prepared and a lot of time to cast them, I suppose.  We play with telescoping dice rolls, since it seems silly that an epileptic peasant child armed with a club unproficiently at -7 to hit could hit AC 50 5% of the time, the same amount that the Fighter with his +29 attacks would hit it.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2005)

While I'm not sure I'd disallow the Frenzied Bezerker, I'd seriously suggest against it, seeing that most people I've heard talk about it in play discuss how it has a tendancy to kill PCs.  I've read way too many "Once we finaly killed the Frenzied Bezerker after the second session, things went much smoother".

But, that's just me, I'll admit not having seen one in action.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> While I'm not sure I'd disallow the Frenzied Bezerker, I'd seriously suggest against it, seeing that most people I've heard talk about it in play discuss how it has a tendancy to kill PCs.  I've read way too many "Once we finaly killed the Frenzied Bezerker after the second session, things went much smoother".
> 
> But, that's just me, I'll admit not having seen one in action.



 Ours almost killed a PC once but was never a problem except that one time.  Of course, he's unusual for his 28 Charisma and his two levels in Paladin of Freedom, leading to rather good Will saves


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, in 3.0 if you are ever brought below -10 in the Crazy Super-Insane Frenzy, you die at the end, no matter how much healing you have received in the interim.  Since the party strategy is to kill everyone who can disintegrate and then let the Frenzied Berserker take care of the rest, he often dies humourously, once at -1000 hit points.
> 
> I honestly think it is better the old way.




Well it doesn't specifically say that. It says the effects of your wounds apply normally...now if you're unwounded via healing when the frezny ends and you apply the effects of the wounds normally, what happens...nothing because you're no longer wounded.

Edit: Which is why I believe they added the text in the revision as there were likely many arguments about exactly how it worked in the first place.


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

BTW, outside of combat, feel free to roll healing using Invisable College so you arent' waiting for me.

I don't see anything pending my attention at the moment, carry on


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Daz -
> Whitlok's dmg is incorrect with the Ugrosh.
> 2 handed, he's +4 to dmg due to strength.
> when wielding dual weapon, he's +3 with the primary, +1 with the secondary, and he can chose which is which on each attack.



Love your work, thanks for the heads up. I think I'll just keep the axe head as primary all the time and adjust the stats accordingly.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

That seemed the most likely case, rarely a point to having the spear end the primary.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

When does a thread become venerable? We're getting close to 700 posts in this one, does that qualify?


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

It's 1200 when you need to make a new one (30 pages).  We're not close yet.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't know why I bother to post, lucky Kerlokh searched the ogres too, otherwise it may not have happened.


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

Bah, I missed it because you hid it in speach.  Don't do that 

Congrats on 2K btw.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

Well that's why I colour the speech.   

Thanks, now to climb slowly to 3K.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that's why I colour the speech.
> 
> Thanks, now to climb slowly to 3K.



 And then you'll hit level 3!


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And then you'll hit level 3!



Not if I kill him first...

Wait, what happens when I kill a screen name, do you loose posts?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not if I kill him first...
> 
> Wait, what happens when I kill a screen name, do you loose posts?



 No, but you can't gain any more posts after that.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not if I kill him first...
> 
> Wait, what happens when I kill a screen name, do you loose posts?




I thought it takes a stirge or vampire attack to loose posts.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, I missed it because you hid it in speach.  Don't do that
> 
> Congrats on 2K btw.





Funny that is what my clients say as well.


Way to go with the 2k mark. (I feel so puny but one day I will grow big and strong like you all!  )


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I thought it takes a stirge or vampire attack to loose posts.



Inspiration strikes again!  *wanders off to revamp the stronghold*


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Inspiration strikes again!  *wanders off to revamp the stronghold*




Hey, no fair.


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2005)

On a completely unrelated note, Woho! I finaly updated my sig and sig post!  Though I might be missing the 2nd OOC thread from one game  :\ 
Edit: Yup, I was missing it, now all fixed 


			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Hey, no fair.



I am the Game Master!  You are my pawns! -Dexter


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 27, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Kerlokh whispers, "Are any of these bushes poison ivy or stinging nettle?"





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Selene checks to see if they are, identifying them fairly trivially if so.*




Aww, what go you go and ask Bront for? You know if you just answered, "Yes that one over there is poison ivy" then he wouldn't have contradicted you


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Aww, what go you go and ask Bront for? You know if you just answered, "Yes that one over there is poison ivy" then he wouldn't have contradicted you



 Well, considering the time when Prof Yeti invented that girl, you're probably right


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

I use the material given to me


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, considering the time when Prof Yeti invented that girl, you're probably right





Hey I just invented a random young lady. Bront was the one who added the character depth. But she did seem to come in handy.


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Hey I just invented a random young lady. Bront was the one who added the character depth. But she did seem to come in handy.



It makes the plot thicken so much...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten directions you were wishing to travel.  Head back towards the entrance?  Follow where the ogres were going?  Head to Sharn?




I don't think we are heading to Sharn, considering that would involve crossing the Mournlands. We certainly want to avoid the Mournlands.


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I don't think we are heading to Sharn, considering that would involve crossing the Mournlands. We certainly want to avoid the Mournlands.



Darn it!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 27, 2005)

I believe I am going to need to second MavrickWeirdo on the whole not voting to cross the Mournlands.   (We have ended up there in both of my FtF games.    )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I believe I am going to need to second MavrickWeirdo on the whole not voting to cross the Mournlands.   (We have ended up there in both of my FtF games.    )



 That sounds like a nasty place, based on the name


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 27, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I believe I am going to need to second MavrickWeirdo on the whole not voting to cross the Mournlands.   (We have ended up there in both of my FtF games.    )




Um, you guys do realize that once we have the "instruction manual" we will probably have to go to the Mournlands to activate the Statue/McGuffin/Rimbaldi Device


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Um, you guys do realize that once we have the "instruction manual" we will probably have to go to the Mournlands to activate the Statue/McGuffin/Rimbaldi Device



 Aren't there undead there--with no clerics for us? X_X


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Ahh the clerics are next to useless in the Mournlands anyway - no magical healing!


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 27, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ahh the clerics are next to useless in the Mournlands anyway - no magical healing!





The can heal but it is like 1/4 power. So Cure Serious becomes a Cure Minor. But they can at leastr try and stabilize. And even healing items are likewise stunted.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 27, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Um, you guys do realize that once we have the "instruction manual" we will probably have to go to the Mournlands to activate the Statue/McGuffin/Rimbaldi Device





Yes.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ahh the clerics are next to useless in the Mournlands anyway - no magical healing!



I wish I knew where you people get that info.  I've never seen it, and I've not decided how I'd handel the Mournland if I were to send you in there. 

Remember, the world is my plaything 

Mahaps it's just some rumor you heard.

(Seriously, is it in a book somewhere?  I still reserver the right to not use it)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I wish I knew where you people get that info.  I've never seen it, and I've not decided how I'd handel the Mournland if I were to send you in there.
> 
> Remember, the world is my plaything
> 
> ...



 I have no idea.  The only thing I know about the Mournland is that the name sounds spooky.  Guess my lack of any Eberron books makes me the one out-of-the-know again


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

I have no idea either, even though I have the setting book I've really only had a good look at what I needed to make Firavel. The rest of the book got a quick read through as I'm not using it in FtF play, so no help here either.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, what you all know about the mournland:

It was formerly the nation of Cyre before some kind of magical chain reaction/explosion engulphed the realm and now there's a strange mystical aura, and it's home to untold creatures and horrors.  The treaty that stoped the Last War happened shortly after that.

Anything else beyond that is rumors, though feel free to create any you want


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, what you all know about the mournland:
> 
> It was formerly the nation of Cyre before some kind of magical chain reaction/explosion engulphed the realm and now there's a strange mystical aura, and it's home to untold creatures and horrors.  The treaty that stoped the Last War happened shortly after that.
> 
> Anything else beyond that is rumors, though feel free to create any you want



 I can actually read up on anything I need to this weekend when I visit home, as my little brother has the Campaign Setting and the Races book.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can actually read up on anything I need to this weekend when I visit home, as my little brother has the Campaign Setting and the Races book.



Feel free to, just keep in mind what your character knows given what I stated above.

Only one character that I know of has a real reason to know more about the Mournland than that.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I wish I knew where you people get that info.  I've never seen it, and I've not decided how I'd handel the Mournland if I were to send you in there.
> 
> Remember, the world is my plaything
> 
> ...




Well it is somewhat a pain to find. (I had a rough time finding where I had read it before.) But it is on pg. 188 of the Eberron Campaign Setting Book, under the title Government and Politics. (yeah not sure how that and healing go together.) It is at the end of the of the first paragraph in parentheses.   

I agree. My FtF game has instituted some house rules to allow at least a little healing to work. And even with healing at 1/2 strength we still lost 4 of 6 characters.    So I am so okay with possibly changing it I can't even find the words.  

Groov-tastic!  

I thought that was standard for anyone wearing the DM hat.


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Well it is somewhat a pain to find. (I had a rough time finding where I had read it before.) But it is on pg. 188 of the Eberron Campaign Setting Book, under the title Government and Politics. (yeah not sure how that and healing go together.) It is at the end of the of the first paragraph in parentheses.
> 
> I agree. My FtF game has instituted some house rules to allow at least a little healing to work. And even with healing at 1/2 strength we still lost 4 of 6 characters.    So I am so okay with possibly changing it I can't even find the words.
> 
> ...



For me, it's more of the "Oh, by the way, mr GM, in the great unknown, these are the rules that the book says go, so I'm going to prepare for it even though I've never been there" syndrom I like to avoid.  

Not that I'm accusing anyone of anything, but the great unknown should be just that, unknown.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> For me, it's more of the "Oh, by the way, mr GM, in the great unknown, these are the rules that the book says go, so I'm going to prepare for it even though I've never been there" syndrom I like to avoid.
> 
> Not that I'm accusing anyone of anything, but the great unknown should be just that, unknown.




No problem, I like the setting but I am no means a fanatic for rules. In my own games I change stuff up right and left. (if for no other reason than to keep the PC's guessing.) I was just answering the question of where I had found the info. (For the game I DM the whole non-healing thing was thrown out the window from the start.)

I am good with that.


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> No problem, I like the setting but I am no means a fanatic for rules. In my own games I change stuff up right and left. (if for no other reason than to keep the PC's guessing.) I was just answering the question of where I had found the info. (For the game I DM the whole non-healing thing was thrown out the window from the start.)
> 
> I am good with that.



Thanks, I appreciate that 

I was just explaining my reasoning ahead of time, in case you end up there later and things aren't per the book.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 29, 2005)

Not a problem. I would be more concerned if their was no deviance from what is written.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 4, 2005)

Let's move this discusion to OOC


			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I would guess we are in single file martching order
> 
> [sblock]
> When single file
> ...





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Isn't that the lightning bolt formation?




Only if the caster is directly in front of us or directly behind. if they attack from the side, then lightning bolt would only hit one of us. (What do you mean, "Don't give the DM ideas"?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Let's move this discusion to OOC
> 
> 
> Only if the caster is directly in front of us or directly behind. if they attack from the side, then lightning bolt would only hit one of us. (What do you mean, "Don't give the DM ideas"?)



 But if we stand in a zigzag, we'll be okay from any side.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

Come on, move faster.  It's Kill a PC Week !


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Come on, move faster.  It's Kill a PC Week !



 Based on our experience with those last ogres, it'll probably be Hobbes


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Come on, move faster.  It's Kill a PC Week !




Nope, sorry...you're just going to have to bring the monsters closer.


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nope, sorry...you're just going to have to bring the monsters closer.



Here Tarasque Tarasque Tarasque...


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Here Tarasque Tarasque Tarasque...




"Hey Hobbes, that thing insulted your mother!" Firavel says pointing at the monstrous beast as he turns to run.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> "Hey Hobbes, that thing insulted your mother!" Firavel says pointing at the monstrous beast as he turns to run.





If you are gonna go the mom route might as well add all the female family members. It's only fair.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Muhaha!

I love causing party debates


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Muhaha!
> 
> I love causing party debates



 It seems to have reached a stalemate though


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It seems to have reached a stalemate though



Not my fault 

Just let me know when you decide something, I'm still watching, but I see theories, not actions


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 12, 2005)

Figure standard marching order then I guess the best thing would be to find the entrance. From there we can back-track and circle around looking for a secondary entrance. But that is just my suggestion, but at least gives us a definite goal and gets us moving.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Figure standard marching order then I guess the best thing would be to find the entrance. From there we can back-track and circle around looking for a secondary entrance. But that is just my suggestion, but at least gives us a definite goal and gets us moving.




Works for me.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok, I see a plan, search for back doors.  How are you going about doing that?  Normal march?  Spread formation?  Click your heals and think hard?




You can't fool me, "Click your heals and think hard" doesn't find secret doors, it sends you home. Because there is noplace like home (unless you grow up in a swamp like my character).


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> You can't fool me, "Click your heals and think hard" doesn't find secret doors, it sends you home. Because there is noplace like home (unless you grow up in a swamp like my character).



THis is Eberron though, so it;s "There's no race like gnome"


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> THis is Eberron though, so it;s "There's no race like gnome"




haha... good pun.

btw, I will be submitting a character as an alternative. Just for you to look at in case something happens and a spot opens.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> haha... good pun.
> 
> btw, I will be submitting a character as an alternative. Just for you to look at in case something happens and a spot opens.



Good to know.

Shaggy, are you still around and following this?

Isida, you still lurking occasionaly?


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

You guys waiting for something?  No one's specified where you're going next.


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

CALLING ALTS!

Please check in with me.  I may have something for you.

Any new alts are free to apply.  I may be looking for up to 4 players, and current alts (Candide, Isida, and Shaggy) have first dibs, but I need to know who's still around.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You guys waiting for something?  No one's specified where you're going next.





Personaly I am following the individuals more adroit in wilderness survival.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> THis is Eberron though, so it;s "There's no race like gnome"





Gnomes!!! Well that explains everything. We are facing a Half-Ogre/Half-Gnome mage with time on his hands. Little buggers never could just sit quietly.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You guys waiting for something?  No one's specified where you're going next.




Yes, Firavel is waiting for the trackers to move on.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You guys waiting for something?  No one's specified where you're going next.




I was waiting for a big sign saying "secret door this way".


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Personaly I am following the individuals more adroit in wilderness survival.



 Selene may be good at Wilderness Survival, but she doesn't know how to Track, so she's waiting for the trackers too


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I was waiting for a big sign saying "secret door this way".



That's the next stop.  It's a big neon sign.  Just ignore the giant spikes in the roof as you enter.


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

Ok, so the Consensious is, we're waiting for Hobbes or Whitlok to say something useful, got it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That's the next stop.  It's a big neon sign.  Just ignore the giant spikes in the roof as you enter.



 Sadly, if we saw that, we would assuming it was misleading / a trap and go the other way, unless we thought it was reverse psychology


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sadly, if we saw that, we would assuming it was misleading / a trap and go the other way, unless we thought it was reverse psychology



But maybe he thought you would think it was reverse psychology...

no, not going there.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 19, 2005)

I forgot "Who's on first?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 19, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I forgot "Who's on first?"




What's on second, I Don't Know is on third...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 19, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> What's on second, I Don't Know is on third...





 

So who'd the pitcher? :\  (I'm just asking for it, aren't I?)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 19, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> So who'd the pitcher? :\  (I'm just asking for it, aren't I?)




Today?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 20, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> So who's the pitcher? :\  (I'm just asking for it, aren't I?)




No Who is on first base, Tomorrow is the pitcher...


----------



## unleashed (Nov 20, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Today?




No he's the catcher.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The party continues southwest, knowing only the direction, and unable to find a trail.  A little more than a half hour later, Hobbes gets and odd feeling and shifts his feet, just in time to avoid a rope snare that springs.  Unfortunately, Whitlok wasn't so lucky, and is hoisted into the air and hurled about 30 feet west, as it appears that the snare's rope came loose form the tree, landing him on the leaf covered ground with a hard thud.
> 
> OOC: Whitlock, take 18 points of damage.




That's going to leave a mark. 

(At least we know we are going the right way.)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 28, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> That's going to leave a mark.
> 
> (At least we know we are going the right way.)






I never pictured Whitlok as the bungee type, but you learn something new everyday.  

I wonder if we can reset the area so a fake snare is where they thought and a real one is on either side. (Give them a little surprise when they come to check the thing. Very Coyote!  )


----------



## Bront (Nov 28, 2005)

Muhaha


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I wonder if we can reset the area so a fake snare is where they thought and a real one is on either side. (Give them a little surprise when they come to check the thing. Very Coyote!  )




Sure, sounds like a plan.  I just don't know whether we'll be able to copy their snare cord.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 28, 2005)

Groovy! It is just a thought.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

Wouldn't hurt just to lay some of our own traps if the rogue is up for it. ANd like I said in the IC thread no dwarf tossing jokes please.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2005)

As long as we have the materials, Firavel will set whatever traps you'd like.   

As for dwarf tossing jokes, well it was more of a trebuchet effect...so it's really closer to dwarf slinging.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Nov 29, 2005)

No jokes! None from me as I have recently lost my RL dwarf character.   The pain is still to much. (sniff)


But on the other hand it was kinda like lawn darts but with a dwarf. And that is a mental image I will carry with me.


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

Ahh, the fine ogre sport of Dwarfput. 

And if I'd rolled better, it would have been like Dwarf skeetball.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

haha


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2005)

Bront it may seem picky, but could you try reading character actions and post something that resembles their desired outcome rather than something completely different.   



> As Kerlokh moves off towards Whitlok, Firavel begins his search for more traps around the pit and the party, before searching the trail ahead, “Hmm, I guess someone should throw Hobbes a rope to help him climb out when I see if it is safe around there.”



Should not equal...



> Firavel and Kerlokh make their way easily over to help Hobbes, who is quite tangled up in the netting.
> 
> Marek manages to trip another pit, but keeps his balance as he heads over to Hobbes.



Now I'll assume the first sentence it's supposed to say Whitlok rather than Hobbes, so there's no reason for Firavel to be going over there from my post, and of course he should have searched the area between the party and Hobbes before Marek could trip any traps.


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

Bah, sorry, I was tired, I'll fix it.

Hobes is in a pit less than 10' away from Whitlok though.

The only reason Marek didn't actualy get caught was because he could try to follow you, but he never said he was waiting for your direction.  This is no fault of yours, more of his.  I just decided to not be cruel just because he didn't mention it.

There are lots of these things over where Whitlok is, so footing is a bit tretcherous.

Anyway, I revised it a bit.  I think it should be a bit more reflective of what you intended.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks, that's more like it.  

Ah, the old Hammer +2 Dwarf Thrower...I handed one of those out once. Unfortunately the dwarf that unknowingly took the cursed item was a Battlerager and he loved it.


----------



## Sidekick (Dec 1, 2005)

*Still need new Alts?*

Hey there Bront.

I'de be keen to sign me up as an Alt. I'd be looking to play a human ranger2/cleric3 of the Silver Flame (aiming for Exorcist PrC soon). 

Here's a basic overview.
---------------------------------------------
Nathaniel (Nate) Iraklion (aged 30) is a scion of House Deneith, an ex-officer in the Blademark and now a captain in the Defenders Guild (first two levels in Ranger). However, Nathaniel was born in Cyre - on the day of Mourning he lost his nation, his family (wife & child) and his friends. 

He has since that day been on the outskirts of House Deneith proper. He still has his writ of the Watchful eye & is considered Deneith by many. Over the last three years Nathan has become a devout followe of the Silver Flame. Nate found solace in its teachings and has dedicated himself to fighting evil in the name of the Flame. 

He operates as a pilgrim cleric as he detests the Council of the Cardinals - he is considered a liberal firebrand by his church and a has-been by his House. Unpurtubed by these labels he simply tries to live a productive life and smite evil wherever possible (he's a bit blood-thirsty).

Nathaniel has recently been contacted by House Deneith and ordered to report to Hanable's Hunters. This is more of a way for the House to push him to the side while also being able to keep track of him. 
---------------------------------------------------

So let me know if that will fit, if not I've got a monk/ranger, a soulknife and a psychic warrior/monk all rearing for a game.


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

That works.

Unfortunately, due to lack of responce, my initial call for alts isn't as needed as it was (I ended up starting a second LEW game), but you're welcome to draw him up, and if/when someone drops, I'll call on you. 

And who knows.  Maybe more time will mysteriously appear.


----------



## Sidekick (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool!

I'll draw something more concrete up. Seeing as we start at 5th are we able to start with PrC's (just in case I can qualify for Exorcist at 5th)?

also, I saw that you have a 9000gp limit. Is there a limit on what you can spend on a specific item or how many magic items your allowed?

Shotgun first New Alt...


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

Assuming I approve the PRC, where is it in?

The only PrC I know you can get into that eary is the DragonMark Heir.


----------



## Sidekick (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey there Bront. The Exorcist of the Silver Flame is in the ECS. I'm just a lazy bugger and couldn't be bothered typing the whole thing out.

I think you might be right in the not being able to qualify, off the top of my head I think its a 6th level minimum entry (has a skill requirement of 8 ranks).

I'll try to have a completed character sheet w background for you by the start of next week.


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

Ahh, of the Silver Flame, that I am somewhat familiar with, and I'm pretty sure it's a L6 entry like you say.

Good deal on the character sheet.

BTW, if anyone sees any new Eberron games starting, I'm all for joining one.  All but 2 of them have ground to a halt, and i'm interested in playing a 5th level game or two.


----------



## Sidekick (Dec 2, 2005)

*Nathaniel's background*

Hey there Bront. I've written up Nate's background for the character.

here it is, for your perusal at any stage. 
[sblock]
Nathaniel grew up just like every other scion of House Denieth. He started weapons training at a young age, his father and mother raised him to be responsible, take control and taught him how to earn respect and lead others. His father (a retired Sentinel Marshal) trained him in tracking, hunting and general woodsmanship. Nate excelled at this part of his training and proved to be an excellent scout and warrior. 

He graduated from military school at the age of 18, he was commanding units by 21 and by 25 was something of an prodigal officer in the Blademark. True to his fathers wishes, he transferred to the Defender’s guild as a Captain and returned to his homeland of Cyre. There he defended VIPs and members of other ‘marked Houses while he got married (Gemma) and soon after had a daughter – Laurena. It was during this time that he became drawn in by the teachings of the Silver Flame. His role as a protector was complementary to the role of the Church of the Silver Flame – his closest friend Tabais was a priest of the flame and they had many theological discussion whenever Nathaniel was off duty.

This all changed on the Day of Mourning – at the age of 26, while out of the country on assignment he lost his parents, wife, daughter, estates, friends and nation (he was proud to be born in Cyre). 

The next year was dark for Nate. He drank, wenched and generally tried to get himself killed. However he was not very successful, eventually he found himself in Western Breland – in the care of Tobais’ tutor.  Tynian was an exorcist of the flame who had lost a leg & a hand in the battle against evil. Here he was tutored in the skills of the cleric. His faith in himself and the flame was strengthened. His resolve to leave Khorvaire better that it is now - resolute. Two years ago Nate left the tutelage of his mentor, having gained a love of the Silver Flame, a righteous hatred for evil, a scornful attitude to the ‘church proper’ and above all a reason to live & die a happy man. From the ages of 28-30 Nathaniel has developed his clerical abilities, smiting evil across the width and breadth of Khorvaire. 

Recently two major developments have happened in his life. One, while in Karrakelton he uncovered a Cult of the Dragon Below, leading the attack on its leaders and kyhber-spawned minions. Unfortunately the ultimate leader – a Dolgaunt of particular power got away, while the leader of the Cult – a disillusioned Deneith Scion was slain by Nate. 

This lead to his re-emergence on the ‘radar’ of House Deneith, so to speak. They interrogated him and eventually cleared him of any wrong doing (thanks to a Marshal friend of his late-fathers). However there was the question of what to do with him. A devout Flamer is not always a useful defender – his attitude and abilities were no longer suitable for the Blademark either, and there was no way that he could ever become a Sentinel. 

A solution was found, a Karrnathi businessman who had done work for the House enquired about Nathaniel, inviting him to join his organisation – Hanable’s Hunters. It was decided that Nathaniel should accept the invitation – which he did gladly. To Nate, the opportunity to work with like-minded individuals is preferable over being banished to the Blademark offices/training grounds, or death. At least this way he could continue to spread the good work of the Flame. Keeping evil at bay when the opportunity presents itself.

[/sblock]

so, let me know when you need him & I'll be right over to kick some ass! 
ta


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

[sblock]text[/sblock] does this: [sblock]text[/sblock]

[spoiler]text[/spoiler] does this: 



Spoiler



text



Looks good, just draw up some stats and dump him in the character thread as an alternate


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 5, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Everyone but Firavel stay put, and be ready. We need to secure the area. If you must move go back the way we came.





			
				Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Quickly moving to retrive his rope from his haversack Marek begins to move towards Hobbes position. "I have some right here."





			
				Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Stopping just a moment to catch his breath and ponder the intelligence of his current action, Marek comes to a simple conclsion. _Stupid! That is the last thing you need, for the others to have to rescue a blindly trap tripping mage._




_Even in Eberron, no-one listens to the half-orc_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 5, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> _Even in Eberron, no-one listens to the half-orc_



 Charisma too low--just can't get a strong word in edgewise


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> _Even in Eberron, no-one listens to the half-orc_



Hey, at least this time it's not my fault!


----------



## unleashed (Dec 5, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> _Even in Eberron, no-one listens to the half-orc_




They don't listen to the elf either...  



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> As Kerlokh moves off towards Whitlok, Firavel begins his search for more traps around the pit and the party, before searching the trail ahead, “Hmm, I guess someone should throw Hobbes a rope to help him climb out when I see if it is safe around there.”




Edit: Which fits between your post and the two by Prof Yeti.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Charisma too low--just can't get a strong word in edgewise




I've got a +1 cha bonus and a +3 Int bonus (of course I had to make Dex my dump stat to do it.)


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

BTW, who's waiting on what?  Hobbes is somewhat tangled but healed, while Whitlock is healed, and the traps are marked.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, who's waiting on what?  Hobbes is somewhat tangled but healed, while Whitlock is healed, and the traps are marked.




Firavel is waiting on everyone caught in a trap to be helped out of them, so that he can try to reset those traps.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 5, 2005)

Now it gets tricky

We have 2 players good at spotting traps, but not at following tracks.

We have 2 players good at following tracks, but not at spotting traps.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 5, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Now it gets tricky
> 
> We have 2 players good at spotting traps, but not at following tracks.
> 
> We have 2 players good at following tracks, but not at spotting traps.




Yep, so the question is do you want to put Kerlokh up the front, with Firavel still trailing the party or do you want Kerlokh to trail the party while Firavel goes up front? Either way Kerlokh is going to end up on an exposed end, just depends whether he wants the front or back.


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep, so the question is do you want to put Kerlokh up the front, with Firavel still trailing the party or do you want Kerlokh to trail the party while Firavel goes up front? Either way Kerlokh is going to end up on an exposed end, just depends whether he want the front or back.



Your plan is to expose the half-orc?  You are cruel


----------



## unleashed (Dec 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Your plan is to expose the half-orc?  You are cruel




Nobody wants to see that!  

Well I suppose Firavel could cover the front and the back...why don't we go for the middle while we're at it.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep, so the question is do you want to put Kerlokh up the front, with Firavel still trailing the party or do you want Kerlokh to trail the party while Firavel goes up front? Either way Kerlokh is going to end up on an exposed end, just depends whether he wants the front or back.





Exposing what!?! Last time I checked that was illegal here.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nobody wants to see that!
> 
> Well I suppose Firavel could cover the front and the back...why don't we go for the middle while we're at it.





I see nothing! Nothing!!!  

Sounds like a man that just wants a little alone time.  

If this keeps up we are going to need a group hug.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 5, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I've got a +1 cha bonus and a +3 Int bonus (of course I had to make Dex my dump stat to do it.)



 Well, Charisma is relative though


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 5, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Now it gets tricky
> 
> We have 2 players good at spotting traps, but not at following tracks.
> 
> We have 2 players good at following tracks, but not at spotting traps.



 ...And then there's Selene.  But at least she can bear with the others.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, Charisma is relative though






Who's a relative? (I am pretty sure we have laws against that as well.  )


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...And then there's Selene.  But at least she can bear with the others.






Oh my that was pretty grizzly. I don't think I can panda to it, my humor is kinda black. So this whole discussion seems to be a polar opposite to what I am used to doing.   


But I forgot to ask is she related to Yogi or Fozzy?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 5, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Oh my that was pretty grizzly. I don't think I can panda to it, my humor is kinda black. So this whole discussion seems to be a polar opposite to what I am used to doing.
> 
> 
> But I forgot to ask is she related to Yogi or Fozzy?



 You're lucky that recent DNA analysis indicates that Giant Pandas belong in Ursidae.  Otherwise, this might have been a Kodiak moment


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, now that you have the bear necessities...


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh I think this string became un-bearable a few posts back.


----------



## Sidekick (Dec 8, 2005)

*Nathaniel Iraklion - ready to rock*

Hey there Bront. Nathaniel is finished - all I need to do is sign up to invisible castle and roll his hit die. I figure I'll do that when its actually time to play.

Just tell me where to post him and I'll post the full stats.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

Post your character in Hanable's Hunters Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Bront (Dec 9, 2005)

What he said


----------



## Bront (Dec 9, 2005)

BTW, waiting on one more voice to say go, then we're off


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, waiting on one more voice to say go, then we're off




We're also still waiting on someone with trapfinding skills to volunteer to go up front.


----------



## Bront (Dec 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> We're also still waiting on someone with trapfinding skills to volunteer to go up front.



Yeah, that too 

I think things are just slowing down this month.  Of course, yesterday sucked for me so there's also that.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 9, 2005)

Well normally I would be the first to volunter (both RL and In-Game), but the only way Marek is finding a trap is by setting it off.


----------



## Bront (Dec 9, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Well normally I would be the first to volunter (both RL and In-Game), but the only way Marek is finding a trap is by setting it off.



Works for me


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> We're also still waiting on someone with trapfinding skills to volunteer to go up front.




Why don't you just say you are waiting for Kerlokh to volunteer to go up front, considering that _you_ are the other character with "trapfinding skills". :\ 

Fine, I go to the front of the line with the traps & the ogres & the barely sane barbarian.   
I wonder if I have any chance of convincing the druid to send the bear out ahead to check for traps.   

Probably not.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Well normally I would be the first to volunter (both RL and In-Game), but the only way Marek is finding a trap is by setting it off.




Well we know that method works, so feel free to wander ahead and reveal traps anytime.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Why don't you just say you are waiting for Kerlokh to volunteer to go up front, considering that _you_ are the other character with "trapfinding skills". :\
> 
> Fine, I go to the front of the line with the traps & the ogres & the barely sane barbarian.
> 
> ...




Oh Firavel is quite happy to go up front, but I thought Kerlokh preferred to have at least one person between himself and the end of the party. So if you'd like to swap and take the rear guard position, just grumble a bit and move back to Firavel.


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Fine, I go to the front of the line with the traps & the ogres & the barely sane barbarian.



Are any of you realy sane though?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Are any of you realy sane though?





Are you asking in regards to us? Or our characters? :\


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 10, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well we know that method works, so feel free to wander ahead and reveal traps anytime.





Yes but then I would have to change the characters name to Nodwick.


----------



## Bront (Dec 10, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Are you asking in regards to us? Or our characters? :\



The characters.  I already know the answer in regards to the players.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Yes but then I would have to change the characters name to Nodwick.




You'd have to start out as henchman #1, we don't name them until they survive a few adventures...saves on the guilty feelings when they die a horrible death.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Are any of you realy sane though?




I'm refering to our barbarian "whose power comes from his boundless rage"


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 10, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'm refering to our barbarian "whose power comes from his boundless rage"





He thinks that is boundless rage? I had to mediate custody procedures for a set of hamsters.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The characters.  I already know the answer in regards to the players.





Technically I passed the psych evaluation at work.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 10, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Technically I passed the psych evaluation at work.




You probable cheated


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 10, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> You probable cheated





There was no proof of that. But that fire in the old records building was never explained.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 18, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> OOC: No the dwarf throwing trap was therapeutic but then when he was healed it started hurting again





Well I don't know about the rest of the group but the dwarf throwing made me feel better as well.   (Haven't laughed that hard in a while.)


----------



## Bront (Dec 19, 2005)

I try 

IC update coming soon.  Had christmas with my family today.  Doing it with GF's family later.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I try
> 
> IC update coming soon.  Had christmas with my family today.  Doing it with GF's family later.





Groovy!  

There is always enough room for a little extra christmas.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 19, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Well I don't know about the rest of the group but the dwarf throwing made me feel better as well.   (Haven't laughed that hard in a while.)



Glad Whitlock could lighten the mood - looks like he's Bront's Gimili


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 19, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Glad Whitlock could lighten the mood - looks like he's Bront's Gimili





Only after I found out he was okay.   (But then I like Gimili.)

But I have to think if you are the Gimili, and Firavel is probably the Legolas, what is Marek?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Only after I found out he was okay.   (But then I like Gimili.)
> 
> But I have to think if you are the Gimili, and Firavel is probably the Legolas, what is Marek?



 Saruman?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Saruman?





Probably closer to Worm-tongue, though still unlikely.   (I am only a 4th lvl caster and Neutral Good, but I guess I could try letting out my evil mojo.  )


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 19, 2005)

Double Post...please excuse.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Probably closer to Worm-tongue, though still unlikely.   (I am only a 4th lvl caster and Neutral Good, but I guess I could try letting out my evil mojo.  )



 Selene doesn't really fit in too well though, since there aren't really any Druids in LotR...maybe Galadriel just for the enchanted forest thing, Or Eowyn simply for being the only girl on the adventure


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Only after I found out he was okay.   (But then I like Gimili.)
> 
> But I have to think if you are the Gimili, and Firavel is probably the Legolas, what is Marek?




I think we'll make him a befuddled Gandalf.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Selene doesn't really fit in too well though, since there aren't really any Druids in LotR...maybe Galadriel just for the enchanted forest thing, Or Eowyn simply for being the only girl on the adventure




Selene can be a rather limited Radagast.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 19, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I think we'll make him a befuddled Gandalf.





Hey I will take the befuddled Gandalf over Worm-Tongue any day of the week. (Well that and the befuddled Gandalf still kicked Balrog butt.   But I would hope to not give Bront any ideas for our next encounter.  )


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 20, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Selene can be a rather limited Radagast.





I don't know....Selene I think might have to be all original. But she has the cool elements of both.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

Woaaaah, Kerlokh only has +2 to Hide and Move Silently?  What the heck were we doing letting him be with the sneaky group?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Woaaaah, Kerlokh only has +2 to Hide and Move Silently?  What the heck were we doing letting him be with the sneaky group?




I thought that too when I saw the numbers...I now remember why I made the sneaky rogue when we already had a rogue.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

If I had known this before, Selene has the Wisdom to suggest that Kerlokh not be in the sneaky group...although at least he's a better choice than Hobbes, who may be a better sneaker but tends to charge


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

Well neither of our characters were to know, as the only time we've seen Kerlokh sneak, Hobbes made people aware of our presence whereas Kerlokh _seemed_ quiet.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh come on, we all know that Dex is a dump stat for rogues.  

(Kerlokh was given a choice between being in the sneaky group, or being bait. Kerlokh has a Int of 16.)


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

Firavel also has a 16 Int, which is why he no longer sneaks with others.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 20, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Oh come on, we all know that Dex is a dump stat for rogues.
> 
> (Kerlokh was given a choice between being in the sneaky group, or being bait. Kerlokh has a Int of 16.)





Big deal Marek has an 18 Int and a 16 Dex, but he volunteered for neither the bait or the sneaky people group.    But don't forget we have potions (not many) of Hiding and Sneaking if needed.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 20, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Firavel also has a 16 Int, which is why he no longer sneaks with others.





I thought it all had to do with the whole elf, woods, frolicking thing? My mistake.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I thought it all had to do with the whole elf, woods, frolicking thing? My mistake.




Shhh, he only frolics in the woods at night.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 20, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Shhh, he only frolics in the woods at night.





What he does in the woods by himself is the business of no one but him.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> What he does in the woods by himself is the business of no one but him.




I'm sure you wouldn't be saying that if you knew he was off frolicking when he was supposed to be keeping watch.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 20, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'm sure you wouldn't be saying that if you knew he was off frolicking when he was supposed to be keeping watch.





Well that is another matter. But on his own time he can frolic alone in the woods as much as he wants. (He can even hug a tree if that is what he wishes.)


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Well that is another matter. But on his own time he can frolic alone in the woods as much as he wants. (He can even hug a tree if that is what he wishes.)




It's no fun frolicking in the woods by yourself, and tree hugging is for humans that think they're emulating elves.


----------



## Bront (Dec 20, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Hey I will take the befuddled Gandalf over Worm-Tongue any day of the week. (Well that and the befuddled Gandalf still kicked Balrog butt.   But I would hope to not give Bront any ideas for our next encounter.  )



Too late (Muhaha)


----------



## Bront (Dec 20, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> What he does in the woods by himself is the business of no one but him.



Which reminds me, that was a batch of poison sumak you were in.  Fortunately the rash isn't visable to anyone under your clothing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Big deal Marek has an 18 Int and a 16 Dex, but he volunteered for neither the bait or the sneaky people group.    But don't forget we have potions (not many) of Hiding and Sneaking if needed.



 Marek's a better sneak than Kerlokh, btw


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Marek's a better sneak than Kerlokh, btw





Maybe but not enough to make him wanna dance. (Besides he is allergic to being whacked by Ogres.  )


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Which reminds me, that was a batch of poison sumak you were in.  Fortunately the rash isn't visable to anyone under your clothing.





Now that is just rude!


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Now that is just rude!



Not you, the frolicing elf


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2005)

If I was a Bard, I could Inspire Competence for Kerlokh's Move Silently:

"Sneak,sneak, sneak, sneak past the stupid ogres!"


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

That works well for bluff too.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not you, the frolicing elf




Hey, he stays clear of all plant life, and he hasn't had a chance to frolic yet.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not you, the frolicing elf




I was speaking for the frolicking elf.  That stuff is just bad news.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 21, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If I was a Bard, I could Inspire Competence for Kerlokh's Move Silently:
> 
> "Sneak,sneak, sneak, sneak past the stupid ogres!"




I figured the threat of possible death was already doing the "Inspire Competence" thing.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 21, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hey, he stays clear of all plant life, and he hasn't had a chance to frolic yet.




Hmmmm!...Frolick repression. That isn't going to end well.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Hmmmm!...Frolick repression. That isn't going to end well.




Nope, one day he's just going to go crazy, take everyone hostage, and force them to frolic in the woods at bowpoint.


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2005)

All work and now frolick makes Firavel something something


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> All work and now frolick makes Firavel something something




Go Crazy! Why thank you I will.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Dec 24, 2005)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays.

Have a safe and enjoyable time.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 25, 2005)

... And to all a good night.


----------

